# BRP 1/18th scale 2008/2009 indoor series!!



## BudBartos

Well here are the 2008/2009 series race dates :thumbsup: Freddies Hobbies (330) 296-4354 Classic Hobbies (330) 733-6400 Oct. 5th Sunday oval 12:00 start Oct. 25 Sat oval 
Nov. 8th Sat oval 5:00 start Dec. 7th Sunday Road Nov. 16th Sunday oval 12:00 start Jan.10th Sat Feb 1st SuroadRoad Jan. 18th Sunday oval "
Feb. 8th Sunday oval " 
Feb. 22nd Sunday oval "
Mar. 7 Sat oval last points race 5:00 start Series will be 12 races with 4 throw outs 
The awards presentation will be March 21st at Freddiesalong with second annual figure 8 !!!!!!
*Stock class>>* 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 4 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car or truck bodies this season on the ovals. You can run sports bodies on road but not on the oval. the rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. COT stocker can run only COT wing that comes with body. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only. Motors will be the Associated #21210 super 370. There will be a max pinion size of 10 tooth and a min spur size of 52 tooth in this class (only BRP gears allowed) At Freddies hobbies for Classic gearing is open since the track is larger (any gear make allowed). We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. If someone shows up with a 16D powered 6 cell car they can run it in stock. As We have seen the 370 10/45 4 cell is faster than the 16D I don’t want to turn away anyone that has not run for some time.
*Super stock> *This class for the indoor season will be running COT bodies at all races oval and road cot wing only rear enclosed like in stock.. 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 motor allowed. This motor has a flat on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body and gearing for Freddies will be Max pinion 10 tooth Min spur 45 tooth fro Classic gearing is open all makes of gears can be used. *BRP Pro Stock>>* all rules same as the stock class. Motors allowed 300/370 size and brushless allowed on 4 cell. Pro stock bodies can be stock car or outlaw wedge with 1 1/14" tall spoiler COT can run BRP super 1/18th wing. Sports bodies allowed on road course only. Motor choice and gearing will be decided at later time.
Other 1/18th cars RS4, X ray, Scalpel can run but they will run in Pro Stock and not receive BRP points Entry Fee will be per tracks fees
So come on out and have some fun season !!!!
BRP inc. ph (440) 988-4398


----------



## BudBartos

Well that was messed up all the dates got messed around so here they are !!

Freddies
Oct 5 sunday oval 12:00 start
Nov 8th Sat oval 5:00 start
Nov 16th Sunday oval 12:00 start
Dec 28th " " "
Jan 18th " " "
Feb 8th " " "
Feb 22nd " " "
Mar 7 Sat Oval last points race

Classic
Oct 25 Sat oval ( this race has been changed to Freddies on the 26th)
Dec 7th Sunday road Test for the nat's 
Jan 10th Sat oval
Feb 1st Sunday road

I will have flyers at the next race :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Stock Rules: (just thought I would copy them so you can read them!)
*Stock class>>* 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 4 cell 2/3 A cells. 
Stock car or truck bodies this season on the ovals. You can run sports bodies on road but not on the oval. 
The rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper. 
NO holes or vents allowed in rear. 
Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. 
COT stocker can run only COT wing that comes with body. 
Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only. 
Motors will be the Associated #21210 super 370. 
Max pinion size of 10 tooth and a min spur size of 52 tooth (only BRP gears allowed) At Freddies hobbies
Classic gearing is open since the track is larger (any gear make allowed). 
We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors.
After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. 
If someone shows up with a 16D powered 6 cell car they can run it in stock. As We have seen the 370 10/45 4 cell is faster than the 16D I don’t want to turn away anyone that has not run for some time.

*Super stock> *This class for the indoor season will be running COT bodies at all races oval and road cot wing only rear enclosed like in stock.. 
4 Cell 2/3 A cells with ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 motor allowed. This motor has a flat on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! Motor claim will be $15.00. 
Same rules as stock except for the body and gearing for Freddies will be Max pinion 10 tooth Min spur 45 tooth fro Classic gearing is open all makes of gears can be used.


----------



## smokefan

What are the addys for these tracks?


----------



## DAVON

smokefan said:


> What are the addys for these tracks?


FREDDIES-100 ROMITO ST. 
UNIT A. 
RAVENNA OHIO,44266 
330-296-4354 



CLASSIC-1994 E. WATERLOO RD.
AKRON OHIO,44312
330-733-6400


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddies-
100 Romito St. 
Unit A. 
Ravenna Ohio,44266 
330-296-4354 

Classic-
1994 E. Waterloo Rd.
Akron Ohio,44312
330-733-6400


----------



## DAVON

IS THERE AN ECHO IN HERE....:tongue::tongue:


----------



## martian 710

Here?Here?Here?Here?Here?Here?Here?:wave:


----------



## smokefan

Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## BudBartos

Less than 3 weeks :woohoo:


----------



## fozzy767

hey bud want you to know i have never had someone or a company as prompt as you are on shipping return phone calls as you are...that goes along way hope to meet you someday,only problem is you are 6.5 hours away..............thanks man


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Buds service is almost as fast as he is on the race track !!


----------



## TangTester

If you think he is fast doing the phone call and shipping, you need to see him at a buffet! Look out if they have beans.


----------



## sg1

women say the same thing.......


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks !!!! I have always been fast


----------



## Micro_Racer

what time do the Classics's races start?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> I do not know?

Just got a new batch of TSR1500 cells get them now for the winter season :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Batteries are going fast !!!!!


----------



## omnis85

BudBartos said:


> Micro >> I do not know?
> 
> Just got a new batch of TSR1500 cells get them now for the winter season :woohoo:


ahh crap wish I knew that monday lol... got my order today bud thanks for the quick ship and I will get those tplates back to you by next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BUD U GOT A PM:thumbsup:


----------



## fozzy767

we are wanting to go by your rules,is there a limit on mah for these cars and servos,u runnin standard mini or does it matter?


----------



## Micro_Racer

No limit on MAh - no limit on servo. I run a 1/12 scale servo Futaba 9606 - I like the extra weight above the front wheels. I tried a micro servo, and just did not like it.


----------



## fozzy767

k tx matched batteries legal?


----------



## Micro_Racer

yes matched cells are legal. I use Team Scream www.teamscreamracing.com very good cells!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Micro_Racer said:


> I use Team Scream www.teamscreamracing.com very good cells!


SHAMELESS PLUG


----------



## ghoulardi

*Well WOOOO HOOOOO !*

We just got our power back at 6:30 today (Friday) Hope they don't mind a late payment next month !:dude:

Indeed.....


----------



## ghoulardi

*Classic...*

Did they fix the door at classic yet?


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Woo Hoo! thanks Bud, just got our kits in the mail today!!


----------



## Hangtime

Bud, I was just checking the rules & I think you should clarify when a motor claim is executed. ie directly after a heat. I don't think it fair to wait until a guy is ready to run then, oh yea here's my money i want your motor. Just my .02 the guy with the most motor claims in BRP history. lol


----------



## Hangtime

ghoulardi said:


> Did they fix the door at classic yet?


Just open your truck door & go like everyone else. After all we're in LA (lower Akron) right! :drunk:


----------



## TangTester

Hangtime, yes the motor has to be claimmed right after the heat. There has to be time for the claimee to put a new motor in their car. Last I heard the door was not fixed.


----------



## ghoulardi

Hangtime said:


> Just open your truck door & go like everyone else. After all we're in LA (lower Akron) right! :drunk:


 Disturbing and insightful as always. :drunk:

Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

Just over one week till the first race of the indoor season :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Wow one week !!! I have to get My cars built. Two new ones for the winter season :thumbsup: I'm out of batteries again but have more on the way


----------



## ghoulardi

*Nutz !*

Gonna have to miss the inaugural race. That's the weekend I gotta shut down the camper. 


Indeed...


----------



## DAVON

:woohoo:.:woohoo:.:woohoo:.:woohoo:


----------



## smokefan

Bud sent you a e-mail thanks


----------



## Hangtime

My wife tried to get me to go to some kiddy thing at the civic, but I told her hell no I'm going racing & you can go right after you mow the lawn!


----------



## lawnguy

Hangtime said:


> My wife tried to get me to go to some kiddy thing at the civic, but I told her hell no I'm going racing & you can go right after you mow the lawn!


RIGHT!!!!!!!:freak:


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Gonna have to miss the inaugural race. That's the weekend I gotta shut down the camper.
> 
> 
> Indeed...


Do it on Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

So Who is running what??


----------



## BudBartos

I'm runnin super stock. With a new servo in the car :woohoo:


----------



## TangTester

wow aleast we wont have to listen to the reason why you lost!


----------



## BudBartos

Always have to have a excuse ready


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'm not getting any younger, so I will be running in stock class again. I will have see if I can come up with something new to cause trouble about for the Winter. See everybody on the 5th. By the way what time do the doors open on Sunday?


----------



## Hangtime

I'm running stock.


----------



## lawnguy

*battery's??*

where do I get the mini bars to doder the battery together? thanks

Natalie and myself hope to run stock


----------



## Marty Mangione

The new season looks great see ya soon!!


----------



## TangTester

Marty....will team short bus make a return to the racing circuit?


----------



## Hangtime

lawnguy said:


> where do I get the mini bars to doder the battery together? thanks
> 
> Natalie and myself hope to run stock


Ron, I have more bars than we'll ever use. They're the same as buds. i can bring sat.


----------



## lawnguy

thanks I have four sets of battery's to put together, don't forget the radio an receiver.


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
Do you have any Dodge Bodies?


----------



## Hangtime

lawnguy said:


> thanks I have four sets of battery's to put together, don't forget the radio an receiver.


Its in the truck.


----------



## lawnguy

Hangtime said:


> Its in the truck.


Thank You


----------



## Hangtime

Ron, If you get batteries from Bud he includes bars & wire.


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Bud:
> Do you have any Dodge Bodies?


Yes I do. They are the classic intreped.


----------



## lawnguy

Hangtime said:


> Ron, If you get batteries from Bud he includes bars & wire.


got the battery's from Bud no bars or wire!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

lawnguy said:


> got the battery's from Bud no bars or wire!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mine were shipped to the house with it attached.


----------



## BudBartos

lawnguy said:


> got the battery's from Bud no bars or wire!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ron >> Forgot them sorry.
Hangtime >> Right


----------



## lawnguy

BudBartos said:


> Ron >> Forgot them sorry.
> Hangtime >> Right


no Problem


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget I'm the one that forgot which car was mine and drove someone elses for some time  :freak: :hat:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - will we use the same points system we did for the summer series?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I think so.


----------



## Hangtime

Oct. 5 come on. Its gonna be wild in stock! I know Bud has sold a few more kits locally & when they show up Sunday to kick off the season its gonna be WILD! :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Here is a thought ? Bump up for B main winner to the A. No change of battieries just win and move up. We are back to 5 min mains for winter so run time is no trouble :thumbsup: 

Freddie >> Can this be done without alot of trouble.

And no You will not get points for the B main win just for your finish in the A


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

we can do it with no problem. the b main runs first so you will have 2-3 races before you would have to run again anyways:thumbsup: Bring some kits with you Sunday :thumbsup:

PS. make sure all the peices are in them


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> we can do it with no problem. the b main runs first so you will have 2-3 races before you would have to run again anyways:thumbsup: Bring some kits with you Sunday :thumbsup:
> 
> PS. make sure all the peices are in them


 
Hope I can remember :freak:


----------



## smokefan

Bud sent you a e-mail


----------



## BudBartos

Got it I will try to ship Monday :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Getting closer to race day :thumbsup: 
Looks like We will try bump up's since Freddie said it is no trouble. Of course this may only be for at Freddies races.

I will have the rack stocked (I hope)

BRP racin :woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Cross your fingers :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
Please bring an Dodge Body with you. I will pick it up at the race. I actually found some 1:18th scale stock car decals on E*ay


----------



## BudBartos

Bob >> Ok will do.


----------



## DougK

Sorry guys, not going to be able to make it out on Sunday. Not shure if I will be able to make any day races


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

How are we suppose to talk guns if you dont show up


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I won't be there Sunday. Too much stuff going on this weekend.


----------



## DougK

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> How are we suppose to talk guns if you dont show up


Im sure as soon as I get a couple deer with my bow I will be out. I guess I am big fan of racing RC's at night, To much to do during the day. 
Freddie do you race any other night on the carpet?

Doug


----------



## BudBartos

Rack is packed Kits are made !!! Working on My car right now :woohoo:

Here is a new item I will have at the track. Thanks to Don D and Doug K for Your little innovative things.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=66956&stc=1&d=1222976535


----------



## Hangtime

It looks nice bud! Will you have enough to go around? & whats the listed price? thanks


----------



## Bill Weaver

Is the car "stock" with that??


----------



## smokefan

Bud got my car today Thanks again


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver said:


> Is the car "stock" with that??


 
Well of course :thumbsup:

I will have like 10 of them. Retail is $20.00 but You all get a discount since You guys come out and race


----------



## lawnguy

Put me down for one, Plus i would like a Dodge body Thanks Ron


----------



## OrangeRacer

BudBartos said:


> Well of course :thumbsup:
> 
> I will have like 10 of them. Retail is $20.00 but You all get a discount since You guys come out and race


Bud: Put me down for one. I'll give a list of other items soon 

Can't make it out this weekend, everyone have a blast :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
How much for the new chassis and a motor mounts for a brushless? I'll take both,
Bob


----------



## BudBartos

Ok will have them there !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Are we all going to be faster now? New innovations usually speed things up, don't they/


----------



## DAVON

BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

After I seen how fast You were I had to have it. We do new things but slowly unlike others.


----------



## NatalieMorgan

ill take one bud, plus another COT body.


----------



## ScottH

That is a neat looking chassis Bud. 

Any new bodies on the horizon?


----------



## martian 710

Who all is planning to run brushless this winter?


----------



## DAVON

I Guess I'll Take One Too Bud.


----------



## Easy

I would like one also.
Slow Don


----------



## lawnguy

martian 710 said:


> Who all is planning to run brushless this winter?


what system are you using for the BRP's??


----------



## BobS311

I bought a brushless so I guess I give it a try,


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have the brushless with me. 

I use the Castle Creations Mamba Micro Pro ESC with the $20.00 4200kv (CM 20) motor. I have the Sidewinder Micro ECS, which is basically the Pro with out the hard case. I bring to the track my laptop with the Mamba program and the fire wire cable. If you would like to fine tune the ESC.

I wish more people would go brushless, in the long run it is much more cost effective, and 1 motor will last for a very long time, with very little performance degradation. BTW the 4200Kv motor has NO problem keeping up with the stock motor, and can gear up with out getting hot!

Quick Tip - on the Castle web site you can buy the Micro Pro ESC for $89.95 and the 4200Kv motor for $20.00 - getting separate is cheaper than the package deal of $139.95 (ESC + 4200Kv motor)


----------



## BudBartos

I still have my brushless ready to go. I like since it takes the batteries right out of it. I think mine would run for like 30 min


----------



## BudBartos

ScottH said:


> That is a neat looking chassis Bud.
> 
> Any new bodies on the horizon?


Thanks
I forgot to mention thanks to Don S for drawing the CAD and cutting them.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Thanks
> I forgot to mention thanks to Don S for drawing the CAD and cutting them.


 
WOW - BRP has gone *High Tech* now :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes You now I love Hi tech stuff Just like the guy that followed His GPS and turned right in front of a train :freak:

I still have the old reliable router just in case all these computers crash one day.


----------



## sg1

What does it look like for "super stock" this weekend?? Will there be a few guys??


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> What does it look like for "super stock" this weekend?? Will there be a few guys??


We should have like 5


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Is there a limit on the brushless? I have a losi exceleron 6000 that might make for an interesting time.


----------



## Hangtime

Bud - What is the new LTO KIT going for??


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Bud - What is the new LTO KIT going for??


No kit just chassis $20.00 retail. I can put the LTO in a racer kit and it would be the same price.


----------



## BudBartos

NatalieMorgan said:


> Is there a limit on the brushless? I have a losi exceleron 6000 that might make for an interesting time.


4200 KVA and 14 / 49 gear I think.
The 6000 is way fast !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Natalie - we currently don't have any limit on the brushless class. I can say anything over the 5400Kv on the small indoor track is overkill!

With the 4200Kv motor geared at 14/49, it produces the same rear wheel MPH as the current stock motor geared at 10/45 on my rear wheel dyno. 

For $20.00 grab the 4200Kv motor on the Castle web site!


----------



## BudBartos

I thought We had a limit  And I was still fast :thumbsup: 
Here is My super stock ride for the winter season.


----------



## Marty Mangione

See ya Sunday!!


----------



## BudBartos

The bus is back :woohoo::wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Bud,save me one of them there chassis for Sunday. Thanks


----------



## martian 710

The last I knew brushless was 4200kv and 14/49????


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> The last I knew brushless was 4200kv and 14/49????


If you look at the BRP Indoor Series Rules for Pro Stock, it does not have any gear rule. I proposed the 4200Kv motor at 14/49 to hopefully gain more interest in the brushless class. The perception around the pits was the brushless class was "out of control fast" - and it was when Bud and SG1 were changing gearing for the 5 min heats and 10 min main. And that was fine because the brushless class was all about speed.

SO the proposal of the 4200 and fixed gear was to make the brushless class drivable for anyone who would like to try it. We demonstrated that the 4200 at 14/49 was the same lap times as the (old stock class) Super Stock class 10/45 on the Associated motor.

I know a few people have purchased brushless systems, and I hope the 4200 fixed gearing class can grow, but for now if someone has a 6000Kv or 8000Kv motor, I say bring it out so we can at least have a class of brushless. Nothing worse than having a car you can't run!!!

One more quick observation on brushless:
I ran my 4200 at the last summer race in the SS class. Tang and I were very close in speed, as a matter of fact, we were on the same lap for the entire race. Looking at the lap times - Tang was faster at the begging of the race, probably because of a cooler motor and speed juice. By the end of the race his times had dropped off - hotter motor, speed juice wore out, less battery punch - but the brushless was the same speed for the entire 10 mins.

Like Bud said, brushless takes the batteries and motor out of the race....


----------



## BudBartos

More the better !!! Bring thm out :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have my LTO chassis all ready to go! See you all tomorrow!


----------



## DAVON

HEY BUD YOU GOT A PM:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Got ti will have them there !!
BRP racing in the morning :woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime

Thanks Bud & Freddie for a good day at the races. The weather was great & running both indoor & out was cool. Some great races too!

My servo is broken from being stepped on. I'm sure most guys know, but maybe we should cover things in a drivers meeting. I understand there are accidents, but a judgement should be made when marshalling. Don't marshall until you can get the car without wrecking others, even worse taking out the leaders! People forget or don't know & thats why you have a short driver meeting. Just cover the basics.

Rant over. It was great to see everyone today! HT


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lot's of fun today, running indoor and out! The servo in the slider has a burn hole in the bottom of it - oh well at least they are cheap!

The BRP ran great today. The new LTO chassis really works well.

Congrat's to Natilie, BRP B main bump up to the A - then takes 2nd in the A main!

Next race is oval at Classics October 25th (Saturday)- what time do we start?


----------



## Robertw321

Micro,

PM


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all the BRPers 16 total entries in this day and age is pretty good.

Super racing ! The new LTO chassis is hot on Freddies oval :thumbsup:

Tangtester >> Keeps the rental truck record right with a A main win.

Thanks Freddie it was a busy day.


----------



## DAVON

*BIG FUN IN THE KINGDOM...CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS....WAY TO GO NATALIE GREAT RUN TODAY:thumbsup:*


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Thanks Micro and Dave!!! Great racing, lots of fun. The way it should be. Ill try to have more of a traditional paint scheme for next time. Thanks for the hook up on the Decals Dave.

What a great time today! Another beautiful day in the Kingdom!! 

Bud that new chassis rocks! I never ran the old one so I really dont have much to compare it to but... Thanks for helpin me finish up my car this mornin!

Sorry but we won't be at the race at Classic so we'll see everyone back at Freddies!


----------



## Easy

Big fun again. Thanks to Freddie and Bud for providing the venue and equipment. See everyone at Classic.
Don


----------



## TangTester

Thanks to Freddie for a good day of racing. For as much grief r/c racer give track owners, he makes sure everyone has a good time. 

Well, what did I learn from the 3 classes I raced yesterday:

1) Buds LTO chassis is the way to go, but we will have to see what happens on a bumpy track.
2) Stock class the cars are really even and hard to pass. 
3) In stock, no matter how far back you are you never give up trying to win. I was over a lap down and came back to win.
4) Pink cars are fast
5) Tyler Gerber know his stuff when it come to dirt oval racing
6) 3 classes not enough, I think I will try for 4 next time LOL.

Catch everyone at the next race
Tang


----------



## lawnguy

We had a realy great time yesterday, the BRP's are hot, the dirt track was in great shape as always, running inside an out was fun. Freddie knows how to realy run a race day.Thats what i'm talking about, everything was on time. thanks Freddie an Bud an fellow drivers for a GREAT DAY, see all of you at Freddies next race Ron:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
You have a top secret PM......
-Wayne


----------



## Hangtime

Is the oct 25 race a oval? then when are the on road races?


----------



## Hangtime

Got it the dec 7th & feb 1


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yep you got it - we just need to know what time Classics starts!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> You have a top secret PM......
> -Wayne


More SPEED secrets? please share :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Yesterday was the first day I ran the same motor all day!! The only thing I did was change rear tires. No speed secrets here


----------



## Hangtime

I rarely change a motor. I just use my magic polish & put it back in. I've had some distortion lately 'cause I have to leave the stickers on. (for tech) lol Spend my time on the chassis.


----------



## BobS311

Great day of racing as usual! 

Thanks to Bud and Freddie for another well run day. And thanks to all the stock drivers for being so gracious with Ryan moving up.....you're a decent bunch. :thumbsup:

Looking forward to trying the new chassis at Classic. Is it open gearing for the ovals or just for the road courses?


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Great day of racing as usual!
> 
> Thanks to Bud and Freddie for another well run day. And thanks to all the stock drivers for being so gracious with Ryan moving up.....you're a decent bunch. :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking forward to trying the new chassis at Classic. Is it open gearing for the ovals or just for the road courses?


Open for both. I'm going to get a few sets of gears made up.


----------



## BobS311

BUd:
I'll need 2 sets for Classic and one set for the brushless,


----------



## sg1

Time for some BIG pinions!!!


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> BUd:
> I'll need 2 sets for Classic and one set for the brushless,


Ok will get them ordered.


----------



## BobS311

And heatsinks.....


----------



## sg1

BobS311 said:


> And heatsinks.....


I have mine


----------



## Micro_Racer

A new thread has been added for the points - see:
BRP 2008-2009 Indoor Points

please do not post to that thread, if you have questions, post them on this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Micro_Racer

What time do we race at Classics?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Sat doors open 11 racing at 5.


----------



## BobS311

I am sure many of you know this already, but could someone tell me how the points system works?
Thanks


----------



## Hangtime

Nobody knows but Mirco. kidding lol 
They changed a bit from before. You get points for qualifing position & add that to your position in the main. I forgot the point rating for each position. I'm sure Micro will chime in on that.


----------



## BudBartos

The more You spend the more You get :wave:


----------



## ghoulardi

*$$$$$*



BudBartos said:


> The more You spend the more You get :wave:


 I'll take 50 kits and 40 battery packs then !!!:woohoo:

indeed...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Qualifying:
TQ = 30
2nd = 29
3rd = 28
4th = 27
then -1 down the line

A Main:
Winner = 70
2nd = 67
3rd = 65
4th = 64
5th = 63
and -1 down the line

you add your qualifying number to your main number and you get your score

Example
you TQ = 30 and you win A main = 70 - your score is 100
you get 4th in qualifier = 27 and you 2nd in main = 67 - your score 94


----------



## martian 710

ghoulardi said:


> I'll take 50 kits and 40 battery packs then !!!:woohoo:
> 
> indeed...


I see a big trophy in your future!!!:lol::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

You buy that much You just get a huge trophy with the order.


----------



## BudBartos

OK guys Just got this message from Steve at Classic. Seems they are having a special race on the 25th. Only change would be starting time of 11:00 AM
How does this sound?
Here is what Steve sent Me


Bud, we are having the fall race on the 25th of Oct. It wont be a problem haveing you guys race at the same time, and you all will recieve a participation plaque as well. But the races are going to start at 11:00 after a drivers meeting at 10:45. Will it be posible to have all of you start at the same time. There will be door prizes and all that good stuff that you guys will be included on, and your prices for the races will stay at 10.00 also. give me a shout and let me know what you think.

Steve


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> OK guys Just got this message from Steve at Classic. Seems they are having a special race on the 25th. Only change would be starting time of 11:00 AM
> How does this sound?
> Here is what Steve sent Me
> 
> 
> Bud, we are having the fall race on the 25th of Oct. It wont be a problem haveing you guys race at the same time, and you all will recieve a participation plaque as well. But the races are going to start at 11:00 after a drivers meeting at 10:45. Will it be posible to have all of you start at the same time. There will be door prizes and all that good stuff that you guys will be included on, and your prices for the races will stay at 10.00 also. give me a shout and let me know what you think.
> 
> Steve


Logan's got a baseball game at 1:00 on the 25th. Looks like we'll miss the next race too.


----------



## DougK

JMHO Carpet RC racing should be at night.


----------



## Hangtime

Well, I guess I'm out. I have a family thing at 2:00. Could have made the 5:00 start.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I could make it, but would rather had the evening start.


----------



## sg1

Bud,
You are very important!! Can't you see if they can have us start later?? 
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

Working on it !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Well, I guess I'm out. I have a family thing at 2:00. Could have made the 5:00 start.


Hang tight Hangtime :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Hang tight Hangtime :thumbsup:


OK - They're uh, I'm still hangin'


----------



## BudBartos

Ok I talked with several racers and the comments here. So what We are going to do is move the Classic race to Freddies it will be on the 26th Sunday just like the first one. Doors open at 9:00 racing starts at 12:00 Dirt track race that day also if weather is good.
Classic is expecting 30 to 50 racers that day which would make for a long day and there were about 5 racers that would not be able to make it that early.
The first race at Classic will be the Dec road race on sunday the 7th doors open at 12:00 racing starts whenever were ready Steve said.


----------



## DAVON

Bud You Mean Dec.7th....right?


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Woo Hoo!!! Back at Freddies!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

The *kingdom* is always here for you guys and gals. After all our band of merry racers keeps growing :thumbsup:

Whos here for *ya BABY ! * :dude:


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> Bud You Mean Dec.7th....right?


yes thanks !!!


----------



## Hangtime

Great, That makes three happy people over here.


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I can make the Saturday evening race but not the Sunday, I am out of town....


----------



## BudBartos

Bummer, Sorry


----------



## martian 710

We can't make it Sunday either. Logan has a baseball game then also!!! Maybe it will rain it out here!!!:thumbsup::wave: 
Tang, you have a PM!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Baseball ?? I thought that was a summertime thing. 

Hopefully the schedule will not change anymore


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Baseball ?? I thought that was a summertime thing.
> 
> Hopefully the schedule will not change anymore


Nope, "Mr. Baseball" plays spring and fall ball!!! The 26th is his last scheduled game. Hopefully get a chance to race after that and before ski season starts. I'm building a deck on the back of the new house right now. In al my spare time!!!:drunk::freak::wave:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Ok I talked with several racers and the comments here. So what We are going to do is move the Classic race to Freddies it will be on the 26th Sunday just like the first one. Doors open at 9:00 racing starts at 12:00 Dirt track race that day also if weather is good.
> Classic is expecting 30 to 50 racers that day which would make for a long day and there were about 5 racers that would not be able to make it that early.
> The first race at Classic will be the Dec road race on sunday the 7th doors open at 12:00 racing starts whenever were ready Steve said.


YOU DA MAN (BUDMAN!!!!)


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool - Sunday at Freddies.... I have made some improvements to my car.
Is this the year Tang gets dethroned? First race down, and I have a few points on him!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Cool - Sunday at Freddies.... I have made some improvements to my car.
> Is this the year Tang gets dethroned? First race down, and I have a few points on him!


 
It's going to be tough !! Tang has many years of wisdom :freak:


----------



## TangTester

Just remember I had a really bad race at the start of the summer series too. I throw the race just to give the rest hope! lol Will see I have a new car in the works. 
Tang


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> Just remember I had a really bad race at the start of the summer series too. I throw the race just to give the rest hope! lol Will see I have a new car in the works.
> Tang


The start wasn't my problem, it was being finished after my car got stepped on. Tq & end up 6th. bummer!


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> The start wasn't my problem, it was being finished after my car got stepped on. Tq & end up 6th. bummer!


A better driver would have missed them big feet!!!!:devil: You must of had Bud marshaling your race.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

I must say it was not ME


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Just remember I had a really bad race at the start of the summer series too. I throw the race just to give the rest hope! lol Will see I have a new car in the works.
> Tang


 
I hope your plan works! I am focused on one thing this indoor season -
Running at 100% each race, and finish ahead of Pat :thumbsup:

I am sick of being the 1st looser. At the very least, I am going to make you earn the top spot every race. Years past, I have always gone into the season with the attitude _"I can't beat Bud, Wayne, or Pat"_ - this year - new attitude - *"I can beat Pat"*

*I look forward to good battles on the track *


----------



## BudBartos

But what about Bud and Wayne I don't matter since I don't count


----------



## BudBartos

I just got a new delivery of LTO chassis :woohoo: 
SG1 >> I will get yours out Monday.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> I just got a new delivery of LTO chassis :woohoo:
> SG1 >> I will get yours out Monday.


That new chassis should really kill the roadcourse turn out for sure!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

That's right Bud - you don't count, and Wayne usually only runs enough times in the series to irritate Pat, not to be a points contender.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Bud >> ship me a lto chassis please. Micro>> any body on the brushless or truck only.


----------



## martian 710

I just wanted to let everyone know about a Benifit race in Pittsburgh on Nov.15 for Brian Oneil. Brian was a great guy and racer. He left behind a wife and 2 young children. I had hoped to get Brian and his kids out to race Brp's this winter, He was going to run the rental truck for the next to last summer series race but his health didn't allow. My kids and I will have our BRP's there. If any of the BRP crew could make it out it would be great!!! The info for the race is on the oval race events forum.
Thanks,
Brett


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill Weaver said:


> Bud >> ship me a lto chassis please. Micro>> any body on the brushless or truck only.


 
Any body is cool with me...


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> That new chassis should really kill the roadcourse turn out for sure!!!!


No were just going to run all left hand turns 

Mr weaver >> Got it.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Any body is cool with me...


Sweet I can get My wedge out :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> No were just going to run all left hand turns
> 
> Mr weaver >> Got it.


Cool, roadcourse and figure-8 all wrapped into one!!!:freak::woohoo::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Just got some more Killer TSR1500 cells in :woohoo:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I just got a new delivery of LTO chassis :woohoo:
> SG1 >> I will get yours out Monday.


 Good! I should be able to make this race.


----------



## Hangtime

I'm looking for to try voodoo drops. Will you be getting any Bud? Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

I will order some before the next race.


----------



## ovaler

*Race Schedual*

Will You Be At Classic Hobbies This Saturday I Thought You Guys Where Coming This Past Saturday And 3 Of Us Bought Brp Cars To Run.also Will You Be There In 2 Weeks For The Warm Up Race.steve I Think Said 10 Bucks For The Brp Class.


Hope To See Some Brp's There This Week


----------



## BudBartos

Won't Steve run a class with just 3 ? If You mean the 1/10th race on the 25th, We canceled that one and move it to Freddies on the 26th. That would have made for a long day and alot of the Guys could not make it with a 11:00 starting time.


----------



## ICEMAN96

BudBartos said:


> Won't Steve run a class with just 3 ? If You mean the 1/10th race on the 25th, We canceled that one and move it to Freddies on the 26th. That would have made for a long day and alot of the Guys could not make it with a 11:00 starting time.


*YES 3 MAKES A CLASS BUT I THINK THEY WERE UPSET THAT YOU GUYS WERE SUPPOST TO BE THERE AND YOU WERN'T.....IF YOU GUYS COME THIS WEEK ME AND TROY WILL PUT OURS BACK TOGETHER...BUD WILL YOU AND A FEW BE THERE THIS WEEK*


----------



## DAVON

ICEMAN96 said:


> *YES 3 MAKES A CLASS BUT I THINK THEY WERE UPSET THAT YOU GUYS WERE SUPPOST TO BE THERE AND YOU WERN'T.....IF YOU GUYS COME THIS WEEK ME AND TROY WILL PUT OURS BACK TOGETHER...BUD WILL YOU AND A FEW BE THERE THIS WEEK*


THE BRPs WEREN'T *SUPPOSE* TO BE THERE LAST SATURDAY.
YOU SHOULD ASK FOR A SCHEDULE.:freak:
LOOK IT UP HERE...THE 25TH OF OCT. HAS BEEN CHANGED TO THE 26TH OF OCT. AT FREDDIES.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2505388&postcount=2
OUR FIRST RACE AT CLASSIC IS AN ON-ROAD RACE ON DEC 7TH.


----------



## BudBartos

ICEMAN96 said:


> *YES 3 MAKES A CLASS BUT I THINK THEY WERE UPSET THAT YOU GUYS WERE SUPPOST TO BE THERE AND YOU WERN'T.....IF YOU GUYS COME THIS WEEK ME AND TROY WILL PUT OURS BACK TOGETHER...BUD WILL YOU AND A FEW BE THERE THIS WEEK*


 No one even talked about going last weekend 
I will not be there this week. As far as I know I will not be there till the Dec 7th road race which is a BRP points series race.
So ICEMAN96 If You and Troy get them going there will be enough :thumbsup:
I know Agholob has one also.


----------



## agholub

We race the BRPs most Fridays at Classic for road course when enough show.

Jeff, Davon, myself and Steve all race them regularly.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Rodney might wanna check post #2 then go mark your calender. Better get a wrenchin on them cars if you guys wanna have a class for em over there...


----------



## BudBartos

OK back to the racin  :thumbsup:Just over 1 week till the next Points race. I have new batt's in, motors, LTO chassis and all the other goodies.


----------



## DAVON

BUD YOU GOT A PM...:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Got it I will get Your speed secrets out as soon as I can


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Did you send my SUPER SPECIAL order out yet???


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it went Yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> OK back to the racin  :thumbsup:Just over 1 week till the next Points race. I have new batt's in, motors, LTO chassis and all the other goodies.


Come on the 26th! It should be a awesome turnout!!!!! Can't wait to try the new chassis with my special conversion. Don't forget my motor drops Bud. I have a body to paint too!

You know Bud, If I could get a BRP t-shirt in something besides green I'd bet you could sell a bunch. Black is good. White for outdoors! My .02


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Yes it went Yesterday :thumbsup:


Did you include driving instructions??


----------



## BudBartos

Yes just follow Me


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hangtime, it wouldn't be a BRP shirt if it was anything other than BRP GREEN.


----------



## Hangtime

Donald Deutsch said:


> Hangtime, it wouldn't be a BRP shirt if it was anything other than BRP GREEN.


I guess i'm just lucky his cars aren't green. LOL!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Yes just follow Me


That doesn't sound like a good plan.....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

They have to be GREEN, he has a 55 gal drum of GREEN in his garage.


----------



## BudBartos

OK racers Warren Buffet the richest man in the USA said it's time to BUY. I think He said BRP products :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> OK racers Warren Buffet the richest man in the USA said it's time to BUY. I think He said BRP products :thumbsup:


Yes and you can buy them all at Freddie's Hobbies


----------



## BudBartos

Right on Baby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Do We have enough to run brushless next Sunday???


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will bring mine out.


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
Could you send me the gear set for my brushless?


----------



## BudBartos

I just ordered them last Thursday. I will get it out as soon as they come in.


----------



## sg1

Are we gonna have hotdogs this weekend?? I'm hungry...


----------



## McSmooth

sg1 said:


> Are we gonna have hotdogs this weekend?? I'm hungry...


Craving the wiener.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

McSmooth said:


> Craving the wiener.


I was going to do the pizza, but if you guys want man size weinnies I will see what I can do or we can have both


----------



## BudBartos

Pizza for Me :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

I think pizza, weenies, or a subway sub would be good....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Are you coming to get fat or race geezzzzzzz


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Freddie look at the usual racer, do you have to ask a silly question like that.


----------



## BudBartos

True We are most all on the plump side. Except Freddie!! It is alot of work ruling the Kingdom.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Donald Deutsch said:


> Freddie look at the usual racer, do you have to ask a silly question like that.


Thats ture but I thought it was from all the extra " pops" we were drinking


----------



## ICEMAN96

Just To Let The Brp's Know There Will Be 6-7 Brp Cars Running This Saturday So If You Would Like To Race Theres A Class.


----------



## Hangtime

Once a week is enough for me, but thanks for the info.




ICEMAN96 said:


> Just To Let The Brp's Know There Will Be 6-7 Brp Cars Running This Saturday So If You Would Like To Race Theres A Class.


----------



## BudBartos

ICEMAN96 >> Thanks I'm getting too old for 2 race weekends Will try to get down there soon since the weather is a changing and should have more time.


----------



## BudBartos

So how many do We have for brushless? 
I have mine ready to go still have the 4200 in it geared 14/49.

Tang> Want to rent the truck and my brushless? Then You can race 5 classes in one day :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Martian710 >> You and Logan coming out Sunday? Looks like rain. :thumbsup:

Anyone that knows of those that come to the races but don't get on HT can You let them know of the race day change. I already called George. Thanks !!


----------



## ZOOOOM

Hey Bud,
Is the Rent-A-Ride available the weekend?


----------



## TangTester

Bud you have a top sercet PM.


----------



## waynesr

ZOOOOM said:


> Hey Bud,
> Is the Rent-A-Ride available the weekend?


WOW!!!


----------



## BudBartos

ZOOOOM said:


> Hey Bud,
> Is the Rent-A-Ride available the weekend?


Yes You want it? It was a winner last time out :thumbsup: That truck has never finished below 3rd place !! WOW


----------



## ZOOOOM

Are you going to be the wrench for the day? All I want to do is come out and drive


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Martian710 >> You and Logan coming out Sunday? Looks like rain. :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone that knows of those that come to the races but don't get on HT can You let them know of the race day change. I already called George. Thanks !!


Probably not. Got to much work to get done on the new house. I've been working to about 2:00am every night. Got to get out of this stinkin' travel trailer before it snows. At least I get to take a break tommorrow night for our 20th wedding anniversary!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Zoom >> $10.00 to rent I wrench :thumbsup:Martian710>> Better make it fast snow mix in forcast Sunday and Monday for here :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hope to see you soon Bret! 

ZOOOM - out to race NICE!


----------



## Hangtime

Bud, I want to take a moment to say I like the changes in the current kit. Updated front springs, LTO chassis. & stuff. The gold nuts are nice too. The little things like the top motor plate hole is now square. I'm still fine with the little pod screws & will resist the temptation to drill them out to 4-40 for some blingy blue or purple screws. lol!

This post probably sounds corney, but just wanted to tell you I enjoy the little changes & the build. Thanks!

-Rick A


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime >> Thank You !!! 

Zoom>> You renting the truck?


----------



## BudBartos

Gary Chapin >> When You coming back out? I know Your out there  Plus it's getting cold outside :drunk:


----------



## DAVON

*BUD,YOU GOT A PM.:woohoo:*


----------



## BudBartos

Got it.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,
Right now there is an 80% chance that I will be at the race. Have to see how the rest of the week plays out.


----------



## sg1

ZOOOOM said:


> Bud,
> Right now there is an 80% chance that I will be at the race. Have to see how the rest of the week plays out.


YOU GO GIRL!!!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM

Up Yours, Tumor Boy


----------



## sg1

ZOOOOM said:


> Up Yours, Tumor Boy


I hope we get to "sleep" togather again......


----------



## ghoulardi

*Tmi*



sg1 said:


> I hope we get to "sleep" togather again......



It boggles the mind... 

indeed...


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> I hope we get to "sleep" togather again......


I think I heard a few farm animal sounds coming from that room also!!!!:wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

T.M.I. geezzzz no back room for you two


----------



## martian 710

I won't mention sg1's Bo Peep outfit!!! WhOOOOOps!!!! I guess I just did!!!:roll::jest::wave:


----------



## ZOOOOM

Lets just say that he's not only my "Pit Bit##"


----------



## sg1

ZOOOOM said:


> Lets just say that he's not only my "Pit Bit##"


Call it what you want... we're back togather


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Did you two ladies meet at the GAYte by any chance??


----------



## BudBartos

I think they did !!
OK take this to that thread 

K-5 >> You going to make it out sunday? Racing was good and exciting at the first race  If not make sure You keep those batteries charged.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Hey Bud, batteries are shot.........do I see Sat evening race Nov 8 at Freddies oval?? If so can I do the rental ride there ??


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Hey Bud, batteries are shot.........do I see Sat evening race Nov 8 at Freddies oval?? If so can I do the rental ride there ??


Yes it is !!! I will reserve the rent a racer for You. If Zoom does not tear it up :thumbsup: Well I guess He won't since Tang ran it last and it survived 

Hey all I got the X brand gears in and VOOODOO drops will have at race Sunday.

Freddie >> Don't forget the pizza !!! I want 2 corner pieces, sausage please 

See You all Sunday maybe in the snow :freak: :wave:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

hey bud ill take some of them voodoo drops! see ya sunday!:wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Bud, look forward to getting out there again and seeing everyone !!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

QUOTE=BudBartos;2556069]Yes it is !!! I will reserve the rent a racer for You. If Zoom does not tear it up :thumbsup: Well I guess He won't since Tang ran it last and it survived 

Hey all I got the X brand gears in and VOOODOO drops will have at race Sunday.

Freddie >> Don't forget the pizza !!! I want 2 corner pieces, sausage please 

See You all Sunday maybe in the snow :freak: :wave:[/QUOTE]

Not to worry I think we will have man size winnies as well. The heat will be on and all will be well in the Kingdom


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> QUOTE=BudBartos;2556069]Yes it is !!! I will reserve the rent a racer for You. If Zoom does not tear it up :thumbsup: Well I guess He won't since Tang ran it last and it survived
> 
> Hey all I got the X brand gears in and VOOODOO drops will have at race Sunday.
> 
> Freddie >> Don't forget the pizza !!! I want 2 corner pieces, sausage please
> 
> See You all Sunday maybe in the snow :freak: :wave:


Not to worry I think we will have man size winnies as well. The heat will be on and all will be well in the Kingdom[/QUOTE]

Do yo have any "sauce" for the weenies??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Oh geezzzz you needed to go there


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 has not been at the Gayt latley I guess


----------



## sg1

I just love racing.... there's nothin' better!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

sg1 said:


> I just love racing.... there's nothin' better!!


 Nothing better ?  You need to get out more. :dude:


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Yes it is !!! I will reserve the rent a racer for You. If Zoom does not tear it up :thumbsup: Well I guess He won't since Tang ran it last and it survived


Just remember Tang won with it!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I remember you HACKING your way to victory , Does that count ?


----------



## BudBartos

WARNING THIS IS A TECHNICAL NOTE !!!! I'm going to change My setup slightly for Sunday. I'm going to a purple right rear and blue left rear. The purple is long wear foam so they should wear more equaly. Check Your rears since I wore about .030 off the right rear and 0 off the left You may want to rotate Yours. Remember with the fixed gearing You will be faster with fresh rears since they are cut to 1.400.


----------



## smokefan

Bud sent ya a PM Thanks.


----------



## BudBartos

Got it. It went priority on Tuesday.


----------



## BudBartos

ZOOM >> Truck just came out of the BRP garage, all ready to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

The rent a wreck is spoken for this Sunday already ?


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> WARNING THIS IS A TECHNICAL NOTE !!!! I'm going to change My setup slightly for Sunday. I'm going to a purple right rear and blue left rear. The purple is long wear foam so they should wear more equaly. Check Your rears since I wore about .030 off the right rear and 0 off the left You may want to rotate Yours. Remember with the fixed gearing You will be faster with fresh rears since they are cut to 1.400.


SO....Buy more tires!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

Bud needs a few more rental rides.


----------



## BudBartos

Working on it


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> WARNING THIS IS A TECHNICAL NOTE !!!! I'm going to change My setup slightly for Sunday. I'm going to a purple right rear and blue left rear. The purple is long wear foam so they should wear more equaly. Check Your rears since I wore about .030 off the right rear and 0 off the left You may want to rotate Yours. Remember with the fixed gearing You will be faster with fresh rears since they are cut to 1.400.


Unless you make your own tires to 1.45..........


----------



## ZOOOOM

Freddie,
The rent a wreck just became available. Due to curcumstances beyond my control, I will not be able to make it out on Sunday. I will try again next race. Sorry


----------



## Hangtime

Change of plans. My next paint scheme will be J. Burton. I found some AT&T decals.


----------



## sg1

ZOOOOM said:


> Freddie,
> The rent a wreck just became available. Due to curcumstances beyond my control, I will not be able to make it out on Sunday. I will try again next race. Sorry


B!TCH


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> Change of plans. My next paint scheme will be J. Burton. I found some AT&T decals.


HOPE THEY WEREN'T THE GO FAST DECALS...:drunk::freak:


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> HOPE THEY WEREN'T THE GO FAST DECALS...:drunk::freak:


UH OH why?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Now now play nice


----------



## ghoulardi

*Hmmmm*



BudBartos said:


> WARNING THIS IS A TECHNICAL NOTE !!!! I'm going to change My setup slightly for Sunday. I'm going to a purple right rear and blue left rear. The purple is long wear foam so they should wear more equaly. Check Your rears since I wore about .030 off the right rear and 0 off the left You may want to rotate Yours. Remember with the fixed gearing You will be faster with fresh rears since they are cut to 1.400.


 ANOTHER shameless plug !!!


INDEED...


----------



## smokefan

BudBartos said:


> Got it. It went priority on Tuesday.


Bud got parts today Thanks again!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

smokefan >> OK good.

I have the rent a race availabe again. First come first serve


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> UH OH why?


THEY SEEM TO HAVE THERE OWN SCALE....I HAVE BOTH SETS OF 1/24TH SCALE DECALS FROM THEM AND THEY'RE NOT EVEN CLOSE TO OTHER 1/24TH SCALE DECALS I HAVE.
THEY ARE GREAT LOOKING DECALS JUST WRONG SIZE.


----------



## Hangtime

I'm guessing they're on the small size?


----------



## ICEMAN96

Classic Hobbies Starts At Noon Doors Open At 8


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Hey Rodney there is a schedule towards the begining of this thread, this weekend is a points race at Freddies. Might wanna start checkin out the schedule.


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> smokefan >> OK good.
> 
> I have the rent a race availabe again. First come first serve


Someone rent the racecar or I will have to run it again. LOL Yes that was a threat, I think Bud is running for the owner's championship!

But seriously, its a good deal for someone who wants to get in or just try it out BRP racing. For 10 buck you get a fast car, that has been sorted out. A first class mechanic...I know I have pulled my car into the BRP Garage. So if you know anyone.

Tang


----------



## BudBartos

I made some changes to the web site and added the 2008 summer winners. Also check out some of those old race reports. Good old days at Da Track.

http://brpracing.com/18racing.html

See You all around 10:00 Sunday :thumbsup: Can't wait :woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> I'm guessing they're on the small size?


YES THEY ARE. I'LL SHOW THEM TO YOU ON SUNDAY.


----------



## TangTester

I had to post this. It no wonder Bud has low blood pressure

Stinky farts may help regulate blood pressure
Gas relaxes the blood vessels to prevent hypertension in mice, study finds
LiveScience 

updated 4:46 p.m. ET, Thurs., Oct. 23, 2008
A smelly rotten-egg gas in farts controls blood pressure in mice, a new study finds. 

The unpleasant aroma of the gas, called hydrogen sulfide (H2S), can be a little too familiar, as it is expelled by bacteria living in the human colon and eventually makes its way, well, out. 

The new research found that cells lining mice’s blood vessels naturally make the gas and this action can help keep the rodents’ blood pressure low by relaxing the blood vessels to prevent hypertension (high blood pressure). This gas is “no doubt” produced in cells lining human blood vessels too, the researchers said. 

“Now that we know hydrogen sulfide’s role in regulating blood pressure, it may be possible to design drug therapies that enhance its formation as an alternative to the current methods of treatment for hypertension,” said Johns Hopkins neuroscientist Solomon H. Snyder, M.D., a co-author of the study detailed in the Oct. 24th issue of the journal Science. 

Snyder and his colleagues compared normal mice to mice that were missing a gene for an enzyme known as CSE, long suspected as being responsible for making hydrogen sulfide. As they measured hydrogen sulfide levels taken from tissues of the CSE-deficient mice, the scientists found that the gas was depleted in the cardiovascular systems of the altered mice. By contrast, normal mice had higher levels of the gas, thereby showing that hydrogen sulfide is naturally made by mammalian tissues using CSE. 

Next, the mice were subjected to higher blood pressures comparable to serious hypertension in humans. Scientists had them respond to a chemical called methacholine that relaxes normal blood vessels. The blood vessels of the CSE-lacking mice hardly relaxed, indicating that hydrogen sulfide is a huge contender for regulating blood pressure. 

Hydrogen sulfide is the most recently discovered member of a family of gasotransmitters, small molecules inside our bodies with important physiological functions. 

This study is the first to reveal that the CSE enzyme that triggers hydrogen sulfide is activated itself in the same way as other enzymes when they trigger their respective gasotransmitter, such as a nitric oxide-forming enzyme that also regulates blood pressure, Dr. Snyder said. 

Because gasotransmitters are common in mammals all over the evolutionary tree, these findings on the importance of hydrogen sulfide are thought to have broad applications to human diseases, such as diabetes and neurodegenerative diseases. 

The research was supported by grants from the U.S. Public Health Service and the Canadian Institutes of Health Research as well as a Research Scientist Award.


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Tang:
So your sayin if my car pushes i need a softer left front??? now im confused... where is the mouse supposed to sit?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang thanks for that report... my guess is you actually understand 5 words of it and the first 2 were stinky farts


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I just want to put a friendly reminder out there, BRING A TOWEL ! ! Wipe your tires BEFORE you come to the track. Please do not use the track or the carpet in front of the track to wipe your tires. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

That looks like a Rafster post


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

what is a Rafster ?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Not a what, a who.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Donald Deutsch said:


> Not a what, a who.


Ok you guys are going to make me google it now arn't you


----------



## Donald Deutsch

google won't work I will tell you tomorrow.


----------



## ghoulardi

*Huh ?*

I can't believe he spent all that time to post something we all know already. 

Indeed...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

ghoulardi said:


> I can't believe he spent all that time to post something we all know already.
> 
> Indeed...


SO everyone knows except me, I am getting use to this


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Between the Rafster thing.............and the not what a what a who laughed my arse off thanks Bud and Don D


----------



## BudBartos

Yes fond memories  

Those that were asking I got the Scalpel gears sets ready.


----------



## BudBartos

See You all soon !!! BRP racing :woohoo::woohoo::wave:


----------



## DAVON

*GREAT DAY OF RACING...THANKS BUD AND FREDDIE:thumbsup:THE KINGDOM RULES!!!!!!**RICK I GAVE FREDDIE YOUR RADIO AND SOLDERING STAND.*


----------



## BudBartos

Here is the BRP results Freddie had posted!!
Thanks again Freddie for a fun day !!!
Thanks to all the BRP racers that came out to race :thumbsup:


-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 112 10:03.29 Dan Porcase :woohoo: Rent A Racer goes 2 for 2 !!!!!!!!!!!
2 3 110 10:03.23 Dave Lazor 
3 1 107 10:03.03 Rick Arendale 
4 2 105 10:01.99 Ross Jaenke 
5 6 102 10:01.87 Mark Jr. 
6 8 93 10:01.41 George 
7 5 77 7:12.24 Bill Weaver 
8 7 23 2:22.08 Natalie Collier 

-- BRP Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 51 5:00.16 George 
2 1 51 5:04.41 Don Deutsch 
3 3 50 5:00.98 Ron Collier 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP COT: 
Wayne Gerber with 62/5:00.83

-- BRP COT - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 62 5:01.27 Bud 
2 1 62 5:04.65 Wayne Gerber 
3 3 60 5:00.85 Patrick Barber 
4 4 60 5:00.87 Michael Elwood 
5 7 57 5:01.20 Howard Kemery 
6 5 57 5:04.66 Rick Arendale 
7 6 55 5:02.21 Don Smolik 


Next race is on Nov 8th it is a Sat night race with racing starting at 5:00


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> *GREAT DAY OF RACING...THANKS BUD AND FREDDIE:thumbsup:THE KINGDOM RULES!!!!!!**RICK I GAVE FREDDIE YOUR RADIO AND SOLDERING STAND.*


Thank you Dave. I found that I left it after I got home.


I didn't see Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock.


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> Thank you Dave. I found that I left it after I got home.


NO PROBLEM RICK...THE MIND IS THE FIRST TO GO WHEN YOU GET UP IN THE YEARS.:wave:


----------



## DAVON

HERE YOU GO RICK...
Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Rick Arendale with 58/5:04.43


----------



## Micro_Racer

where is the info posted?


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> NO PROBLEM RICK...THE MIND IS THE FIRST TO GO WHEN YOU GET UP IN THE YEARS.:wave:


Is that the first ir the second, I forgot. lol!


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> where is the info posted?


I saw it on freddies slider thread


----------



## BudBartos

Yes slider late model thread has complete results from the kingdom


----------



## BudBartos

I think We may have enough for the brushless class soon Don S is thinking about it. Mr Weaver is setting his up.


How about Tyler gerber winning the classic in 1/12th :woohoo:
I bet He attributes it to his BRP racing  He did race the Rent A Racer this summer:thumbsup:

K-5 >> The truck is ready for You at the next race all cleaned up and shinny !!


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Great time today! Thanks Bud And Freddie! The Kingdom rules!!!

I need a lesson in soldering batteries. I can paint but soldering is my handicap. Hence my car losing power in the main.

Nat


----------



## Bill Weaver

Freddie has soldering classes on tuesday


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I think We may have enough for the brushless class soon Don S is thinking about it. Mr Weaver is setting his up.


COOL! Brushless is the way to go :thumbsup: 

Remember next race is:

Saturday November 8th at 5pm - at Freddies - Oval...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Bill Weaver said:


> Freddie has soldering classes on tuesday


YES ! we will start with showing you how to " Tin the TIP " :devil:

I couldn't pass it up


----------



## sg1

Bud,
That new oval chassis was suckulant!! With a few set-up changes it was hands down the best oval set-up I've had!!
Luv,
Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - go to RCTech and post a picture of the new LTO on the BRP thread....


----------



## Hangtime

Wayne - That was the tightest I've seen you run yet. Very smooth.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, lots of pressure with the rental ride getting back to back wins


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> Wayne - That was the tightest I've seen you run yet. Very smooth.


I owe it all to BUD, he produces the BEST 1/18 on-road and oval stuff out there!!!


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud, lots of pressure with the rental ride getting back to back wins


 
No problem You Can Do It :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - go to RCTech and post a picture of the new LTO on the BRP thread....


 
I can't get on it. Can You list it there is a picture in My album.

I only Go to HT I get tired of all the crap on the other sites.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I can't get on it. Can You list it there is a picture in My album.
> 
> I only Go to HT I get tired of all the crap on the other sites.


I can't iether!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

SG1 you are correct, Bud puts a great car out there........you are a pretty good wheel man though


----------



## ghoulardi

Not too bad at setup either. He turned my car into a rocket.
Thanks again Wayne. Lunch is on me !

Indeed...


----------



## sg1

ghoulardi said:


> Not too bad at setup either. He turned my car into a rocket.
> Thanks again Wayne. Lunch is on me !
> 
> Indeed...


 I like lunch... I don't miss many of them...


----------



## ghoulardi

Was my best subject in school !


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on the points thread


----------



## waynesr

Hey Tangtester...
You going to stop by the champs for a dip in the bar????


----------



## TangTester

waynesr said:


> Hey Tangtester...
> You going to stop by the champs for a dip in the bar????


I just may have to....

Congrats on the win on sunday. We all know you are the best pit bit#@ around, without you those guys would be nothing!. Look what happen to Jr when you were not there. He got beat by BUD


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I just may have to....
> 
> Congrats on the win on sunday. We all know you are the best pit bit#@ around, without you those guys would be nothing!. Look what happen to Jr when you were not there. He got beat by BUD


Bud is a WORLD CHAMPION... I was lucky to be on the same lap...


----------



## Hangtime

I got bump drafted by a world champion. Cool!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes that was cool. But see others would have stayed on the throttle and spun You, But I have those fast reflexes. Speaking of fast I think I'm going to go and run slot cars tonight  They have a new oval that I have never run on.
Freddie >> You doing anything with the 1/24th slot track?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Working on it


----------



## Hangtime

I have some slots, but I never run 'em. I've said before if freddie had a 1/24 track i would run it.


----------



## Hangtime

*Spektrum 3.0 binding issue*

I'll run this by the all knowing BRP guys 'cause nobody else knows what the hell is going on.

I've been running a DX3 radio + 3500 rec + Tekin B1 esc + 4 - 2/3a battery. I have 2 - identical cars running the same equipment. As long as the brake epa is 100% it works just fine, holds the bind after setting the esc.

Now, I upgrade to a DX3.0, again two cars identical, but now if I switch to model 2, bind, then reset the esc, then switch back to model 1 it has lost its bind. I switch back to model 2, same thing.

I have tried this with 2- brand new 3.0 radios. Each with the same result. Spektrum service says they may not be compatable. Tekin says they're esc are compatible with anything. So there you have it. Has anyone had a similiar experience with the 3.0 + tekin B1??? thanks!


----------



## sg1

You loose it's bind or does the speed controller loose it's mind and flash 3 lights?


----------



## BudBartos

I WON the slot car race:woohoo:
Not bad for a old Fart


----------



## mini_racer

And they say us old farts can't drive .......congrats Bud


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> You loose it's bind or does the speed controller loose it's mind and flash 3 lights?


The esc fires up but the rec. is not lit & will not respond.


----------



## sg1

You got me??? I know the B1 does loose it's neutral location if you add roll then turn your radio off. It can't find the neutral and 3 lights flash and nothing works.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Not sure if you guys have check out the announcements (top of the forum page), but we may be able to get HobbyTalk hats with our user name on them!


----------



## sg1

*Idea!!!*

This is my idea for the year.... We should do the motors like the good old days. Have a motor bank and pick a motor out each week, then return it when were done. Bud can order in new motors, we all pay for 1 motor, and run what you get. No more "suspect" motors.
-Wayne


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

We do that with out Spec Truck class. I bought 24 Trinity Street Spec motors. When you sign up I had you a motor. Every 6-8 race dates on a motor and we rebuild it so there always fresh :thumbsup:

Its taken the bickering out of that class. and showed guys the fact of needing to turn their chassis instead of there motors. Only when they saw a guy with a motor they said was a pic bet them by a few laps did the light bulb go off in their heads and they started to tune their chassis. 

Now we all run about the same speed and its some close racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> You got me??? I know the B1 does loose it's neutral location if you add roll then turn your radio off. It can't find the neutral and 3 lights flash and nothing works.


I heard that. I tried more things than I should have to. I'll recheck it again, if its still screwy they are outta here. Life is to short.

Regarding motors, They have a short life span & are inconsistant. If it runs like a pig, its a pig! (timely reference). lol. They would have to be tested & replaced constantly. I doubt freddie would want to keep up that. Actually Bud should do it. Its his series. What motors you run at the nationals Wayne?


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> I heard that. I tried more things than I should have to. I'll recheck it again, if its still screwy they are outta here. Life is to short.
> 
> Regarding motors, They have a short life span & are inconsistant. If it runs like a pig, its a pig! (timely reference). lol. They would have to be tested & replaced constantly. I doubt freddie would want to keep up that. Actually Bud should do it. Its his series. What motors you run at the nationals Wayne?


hand out brushless for stock.


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> We do that with out Spec Truck class. I bought 24 Trinity Street Spec motors. When you sign up I had you a motor. Every 6-8 race dates on a motor and we rebuild it so there always fresh :thumbsup:
> 
> Its taken the bickering out of that class. and showed guys the fact of needing to turn their chassis instead of there motors. Only when they saw a guy with a motor they said was a pic bet them by a few laps did the light bulb go off in their heads and they started to tune their chassis.
> 
> Now we all run about the same speed and its some close racing :thumbsup:


Bud needs to figure something out... He's a smart boy he can do it


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Motors*

History Lesson:

Remember the 16d motors, and what you could change:
Springs
Brushes
Arms
Magnets
Not to mention the ability to send them out to slot car guys, and make them killer fast.

We all got caught up in it including myself. I was cutting the comm, changing springs, and brushes, and sending them out to be "worked on"

With the current motor - all that is gone. You can't change anything. Sure you can dip them in some type of speed juice, or use a proven method to break them in. And yes some are using liquid nitrogen to cryo dip them.

BUT - here is the best part - you can claim the motor! So let someone do all the work, or do something that you don't have access to do, and then take it away from them!

The motor claim was working very well in the summer series. 


We can go to a hand out motor, but my guess is that we will bitch about that.

Bottom line - you think you are getting screwed by someone who is doing something to the motor- man up and claim it.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

This is true, the claim rule is what makes it even. Anyone can have anyone elses motor. $ 15.00 and its yours


----------



## sg1

Ya, just claim it!! I want Ross's!!


----------



## Hangtime

First off, we're having a friendly discussion about waynes "idea". Nobodys bitching that I know of. 

My take on the motor claim is this, a fast motor, unless its a new motor, it probably won't be fast for long. So until now I just keep my $15., besides the "fast guy" still has to drive it to win & that is something easier said than done. lol


----------



## sg1

I can't wait till Bud wakes up and reads all this...lol..


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

sg1 said:


> I can't wait till Bud wakes up and reads all this...lol..


Yeah where is sleeping beauty ?


----------



## DAVON

I WOULD RATHER GIVE MY MONEY TO BUD FOR A NEW *LEGAL MOTOR*.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Another point with the limited life span of the motor is that guys are forced to save they're best motor for the main. 170 laps for 3 qualys give or take, then over 100 laps in the feature, its pretty much used up. Add some fresh tires & it starts adding up. Whats nice is the series is spread out nicely.

Personally, I would think that a 8min main is more than enough.
Are we chatty today??


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> Another point with the limited life span of the motor is that guys are forced to save they're best motor for the main. 170 laps for 3 qualys give or take, then over 100 laps in the feature, its pretty much used up. Add some fresh tires & it starts adding up. Whats nice is the series is spread out nicely.
> 
> Personally, I would think that a 8min main is more than enough.
> Are we chatty today??


That's true, my "fast" motor laste 3 quals and 1/2 the main... it's dead! But to keep up with Bud I need to get 5 more motors and hope I find a fast one....


----------



## DAVON

I've Used The Same Motor In My Car Since The 5th Points Race And We Ran Them The Week In Between Last Sunday....so Thats 9 Qualifiers...3 Mains And Practice.
BUT I'M NOT ONE OF THE REAL FAST GUYS EITHER.:freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Another point with the limited life span of the motor is that guys are forced to save they're best motor for the main. 170 laps for 3 qualys give or take, then over 100 laps in the feature, its pretty much used up. Add some fresh tires & it starts adding up. Whats nice is the series is spread out nicely.
> 
> Personally, I would think that a 8min main is more than enough.
> Are we chatty today??


The stock main was not set right - it was set for the summer series for 10 min - all mains will be 5 min.


----------



## Hangtime

This is fun. We're actually having quality man time. lol!


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> This is fun. We're actually having quality man time. lol!


NOT SURE IF ITS* QUALITY *MAN TIME...BUT IT IS FUN.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

I still like the idea micro had of 4300kv brushless motors...


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> I still like the idea micro had of 4300kv brushless motors...


I could go for all brushless, but that doesn't help Bud at all.

Hey, look who joined the party!


----------



## BudBartos

Use the claim rule :thumbsup: 
Be glade We have gearing limits, or there would be alot more motors needed 

Maintain Your batteries properly 

Learn to drive traffic 

You can claim My motor every run if You like 

Go to the brushless class  I don't make any money anyhow


----------



## DAVON

There Is A Brushless Class Just Not Enough People To Run It.


----------



## Hangtime

What speedo does everybody use for that?


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> What speedo does everybody use for that?


I DON'T KNOW...I DON'T WEAR SPEEDOS.


----------



## BudBartos

Well Here We go from what We seen in the summer better go with a Tekin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> I DON'T KNOW...I DON'T WEAR SPEEDOS.


Ha Ha, theres a picture.

So, Are we allowing all classes to be brushless for the points series?? If so, LMK


Which Tekin??? Mini Rage?

http://www.teamtekin.com/minirage.html


----------



## BudBartos

The brushless one :freak:


----------



## DAVON

THIS ONE....RIGHT??
http://www.teamtekin.com/minirage.html


----------



## Micro_Racer

I use the castle esc.


----------



## Hangtime

Plus, They have the cool t-shirts
http://www.castlecreations.com/products/mamba_micro_pro.html

Its the 4200kv motor right?


----------



## sg1

Bud, good idea... I'll just stop buying motors and buy all of yours!!


----------



## Hangtime

Hangtime said:


> So, Are we allowing all classes to be brushless for the points series?? If so, LMK


Again


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud, good idea... I'll just stop buying motors and buy all of yours!!


Sounds good to Me !!!! It's all about flow :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Again


No You have to run in the brushless class if You want to run brushless


----------



## sg1

I wish Rafster would chime in on this...


----------



## BudBartos

I'm sure He's watching !!!

NEWS FLASH !!!!
ZOOM just ordered a LTO :thumbsup:


----------



## mini_racer

Hangtime said:


> Plus, They have the cool t-shirts


of course, they luv all the free advertising *you* pay to give them


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,
That was a Secret


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

ZOOOOM said:


> Bud,
> That was a Secret


It WAS


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> I'm sure He's watching !!!
> 
> NEWS FLASH !!!!
> ZOOM just ordered a LTO :thumbsup:


It will look good sitting on the shelf!


----------



## Hangtime

mini_racer said:


> of course, they luv all the free advertising *you* pay to give them


Its the least i can do for them making such a great product. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Whoops Sorry :hat:


----------



## BudBartos

Here is a link to a new site that has a BRP thread


http://one18th.proboards106.com/index.cgi


----------



## ZOOOOM

Tang Testie,
I just want to be ready in case I have the time to come out and race a couple of times this winter. With all the hiring and testing going on at work I'm not sure when that time might come and I just want to be ready.

Thanks for your input


----------



## BudBartos

Zoom >> I need a Job any Help ?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I feel a message from the peaunut gallery coming soon :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

ORANGERACER >> Your new LTO kit went out today. Hope to see the summer series champ out for some racing action this winter :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Zoom >> I need a Job any Help ?


try burger king.....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

The old dudes are here praticing , look out ! !


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I feel a message from the peaunut gallery coming soon :freak:


What did I tell ya


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Bud I forgot to get a COT body off you, remind me next race!


----------



## BudBartos

Natalie >> RIGHT like I can remember 2 weeks from now :drunk:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

I thought you were the "amazing all knowing magnificent Bud Bartos"? I must have you confused with someone else...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Yeah he's now slow and gray :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Grey but not slow :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

HOLY COW!!! You guys talk to much.:freak: I don't have time to read all this stuff. I'm trying to get a house built!!! I've had the same motors in my cars since the winter series. I'll be in for brushless when I get a chance to race again. I'm eventually going to have a brushless sprint car set up!!!:woohoo: Well my toes have thawed its back to work on the deck.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Get that done before the ski slopes open :thumbsup:Hope to See You all soon.


----------



## Easy

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> The old dudes are here praticing , look out ! !


 Whatch talkin about Freddie??????????????


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Oh me ????? Nothing


----------



## Easy

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Oh me ????? Nothing


Who were the "old guys"


----------



## Easy

Hey Bud you got a private message


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Get that done before the ski slopes open :thumbsup:Hope to See You all soon.


I just looked at our ski resorts web cam and there is almost a foot of snow on the ground.:thumbsup: The ground got white a couple times here today!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Hey Bud you got a private message


Got it Yes the gears are ready.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Does anybody need a bottle of Niftec tire traction? Let me know bye the 5th and I will try to have it on the 8th.


----------



## Easy

Don
I'll take one.
Don


----------



## NatalieMorgan

ill take a bottle.


----------



## BudBartos

I need one Don !!


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> I need one Don !!


ME TOO..:thumbsup: THANKS DON


----------



## ZOOOOM

Just wanted to throw out a GOOD LUCK and GET WELL SOON to SG1. He is going in for surgery on Friday.


----------



## lawnguy

I would like a bottle also


----------



## BudBartos

ZOOOOM said:


> Just wanted to throw out a GOOD LUCK and GET WELL SOON to SG1. He is going in for surgery on Friday.


He just called from pre op and ordered BRP parts what a Guy.
Hope all goes well :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Don D >> Your going to have to take out a lone to get all that tire sauce


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good luck Wayne


----------



## DAVON

ZOOOOM said:


> Just wanted to throw out a GOOD LUCK and GET WELL SOON to SG1. He is going in for surgery on Friday.


ASK IF THEY CAN REMOVE SOME DRIVING TALENT AND PUT IT IN ME.
GOOD LUCK WAYNE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Didn't know about Wayne. Hope everything goes well. 

I think I have discovered something about my DX3.0 radios. It goes again everything we're told, but if I turn on the car THEN the radio, the TX/RX eventually find each other & seem to work ok. The Tekin B1 always starts fine no problem, the radio just takes a while, like 8 sec. or so. Just weird.


----------



## ghoulardi

Good luck Wayne ...:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Hey kids,
I'll be out for a month or so, but should be ready for the micro nats!! It is true, I was in pre-op and called Bud to order parts!! what dedication...


----------



## Micro_Racer

SG1 - good luck tomorrow - don't let the doctors remove to much of your noggin!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You might be right Bud, but I am sure I can work something out.


----------



## martian 710

Good luck today Wayne!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Easy

Best of luck to you Wayne
Don


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I'll be praying for you !!


----------



## TangTester

Hey,

I just got word that Wayne came through his surgey allright. It is still early but his was joking around with some people. I will pass along more info when I hear any. 
Tang


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thanks for the update Pat.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Just got off the phone with Wayne, everthing is going good and he should be coming home tomorrow. I'm not sure what he was talking about but he was mumbling something about wanting me to come up and give him a sponge bath (must be the drugs talking). Not the mental picture I want to have, I'm guessing it would have to be a pretty large sponge and a lot of water.


----------



## BudBartos

Thats good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Bud
Will you have batteries at the next race?
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Yes !! Do You want them shipped so You can run them?


----------



## Easy

I'll just pick them up on race day.
Don


----------



## TangTester

Well Boys and Girls,

I went down to see our hero Wayne today. He is doing really good. The headache he has had for awhile is gone now. The old Wayne of messing with people is back, he would walk around and made sure that his ass would hang out the back. I almost had to check into the hospital after seeing that. He could be going home tommorrow, however he is limited in what he can do, so he will be out for 3 to 4 weeks. Here is the part that I loved. I show up in his room today. His sister shows me a picture of Wayne working on a BRP car in his bed. What a nut! If I get a chance I will post it.
I will post with anymore info.
Tang


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> Well Boys and Girls,
> 
> I went down to see our hero Wayne today. He is doing really good. The headache he has had for awhile is gone now. The old Wayne of messing with people is back, he would walk around and made sure that his ass would hang out the back. I almost had to check into the hospital after seeing that. He could be going home tommorrow, however he is limited in what he can do, so he will be out for 3 to 4 weeks. Here is the part that I loved. I show up in his room today. His sister shows me a picture of Wayne working on a BRP car in his bed. What a nut! If I get a chance I will post it.
> I will post with anymore info.
> Tang


Thanks Tang
Glad to hear he is doing well. Give him our best next time you talk to him.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Dedication :thumbsup:Glade He is doing well, Thanks for the update.


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids!
I'm alive and home now!! Pat was right, I had a BRP car in my hands the day after surgery. The Dr's removed a nice 1.25" diameter bloody mass from my melon. It definately took some pressure off. I may be able to drive better! Hopefully I'll be back in action in 3 or 4 weeks.
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

Good to hear Wayne :thumbsup:Get well quick !!!


----------



## Easy

Wayne
Great to hear from you. Glad things worked out for you. Looking forward to seeing you soon.
Best wishes
Slow Don


----------



## DougK

Get well soon:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

GOOD TO HEAR ALL WENT WELL.:thumbsup:
*BUD YOU GOT A PM.:woohoo:*


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I have 5 names for the Niftec, are there any others who want a bottle?


----------



## waynesr

*bottles*

do you drink it?????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You can if you want,but I wouldn't advice it. How many do you want?


----------



## BudBartos

So Who all will be there Sat ? 
Martian710>> You guys and girl making it out?
K-5 >> Your still in the the rent a rader correct?
Don't forget doors open early and racing does not start till 5:00
Hope to see You there :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> So Who all will be there Sat ?


IM IN FOR SURE.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Well thats 2 !! I got the other PM by the way.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

As King I try to make sure that everyone has a good time, and dose not miss out on anything. This Saturday night is a BRP points race and just to ensure that you do not feel left out, I went and bought 1/4 pound man size wienies. They will be free ! So come on out and we will make it a full night of racing, bring out your Spec trucks, Sliders, LM, Anything you want to race. We will be toasty warm with full tummies :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet !!!!


----------



## Hangtime

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> As King I try to make sure that everyone has a good time, and dose not miss out on anything. This Saturday night is a BRP points race and just to ensure that you do not feel left out, I went and bought 1/4 pound man size wienies. They will be free ! So come on out and we will make it a full night of racing, bring out your Spec trucks, Sliders, LM, Anything you want to race. We will be toasty warm with full tummies :thumbsup:


 
Really thankful for the free hot dogs because if Hussien gets in we won't afford dog food! 

See you Saturday


----------



## Easy

I should be there.
Don


----------



## Hangtime

Anyone need a air compressor or some lighting? I'm selling to help pay for car repairs.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2569431#post2569431


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime>> How about the slider or late model


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes Bud I'm in for rental rig


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Hangtime>> How about the slider or late model


I don't have time for much more than running BRPs. For now its the point races.


----------



## BudBartos

How about Your super fast BRP cars


----------



## BudBartos

Were up to 8 that I know of :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there with the Niftec. Sould have enough for everybodies needs.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> So Who all will be there Sat ?
> Martian710>> You guys and girl making it out?
> K-5 >> Your still in the the rent a rader correct?
> Don't forget doors open early and racing does not start till 5:00
> Hope to see You there :thumbsup:


We were hoping to but I don't think we're going to make it out until after we get in the new house. I think I'm going to be busy painting and installing the hardwood flooring this weekend. The heating and cooling guys got started today. We're going to race the Brian O'neil Memorial race in Pittsburgh next Sat. as Brian was a good racing buddy. Shyniah, Logan and Myself are going to race our BRP's. If anyone else could make it would be great. There are going to be lots of great door prizes. All the proceeds go to Brian's wife and young kids. The track is located at Pittsburgh Mills a major mall near Pittsburgh. It gets lots of spectators from the mall. Hopefully we can generate some interest and sales in BRP's in this neck of the woods.


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there....


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be at the track with my brushless and SS....

How is Wayne doing?


----------



## BudBartos

OK looks like 12 so far :thumbsup:Last I heard Wayne was doing well.
Martian710>> I thought that was a prefab house


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Yes Bud I'm in for rental rig


I will have the rent A racer all shined up


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Ill try to make it out, but it depends on what time i can get off work...


----------



## TangTester

Super stock and Latemodels for me.....no three classes


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

TangTester said:


> Super stock and Latemodels for me.....no three classes


Pu$$Y


----------



## ghoulardi

*Saaaaaturday*

I'll be there to run stock and take the weenie eating trophy ! :woohoo:


Indeed...


----------



## TangTester

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Pu$$Y


"Don't you cuss on this here internet....I got my young son in the car!"

Remember I am a most respected racer!


Hey who wennie out a few weeks ago....twice!


----------



## DAVON

ghoulardi said:


> and take the weenie eating trophy ! :woohoo:
> 
> 
> Indeed...


LET THE JOKES BEGIN....:lol:


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> I will be at the track with my brushless and SS....
> 
> How is Wayne doing?


 Wayne is good  Just working on Tyler's 1/12 stuff.....


----------



## ICEMAN96

Drivers Appreciation Weekend At Classic RC Raceways 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOV. 8 and 9 drivers will recieve a 5.00 discount on all the tracks that we are racing at this time. Prices will be as followed.

Oval Racing Nov.8th
1/18th scale 5.00 per class
1/12th scale 10.oo per class
1/10th scale 10.00 per class

Onroad and Offroad Racing Nov.9th
1/18th scale 5.00 per class
1/12th scale 10.00 per class
1/10th scale 10.00 per class

All racers will also recieve a dog and a pop to help you relax while waiting on your next race. So come on out and enjoy the fun with all the racers and the staff at Classic RC Raceways.

Steve


WITH ROADCOARSE PRACTICE THURSDAY AND OVAL ON FRIDAY:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

ICEMAN96 >> Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Weather is looking crappy for Sat good time to go indoors for some racing action :thumbsup: 
K-5 I should be there about 3:30 We have to make a slight detour to the Italian place :woohoo:


----------



## ZOOOOM

If anybody wants to know the true meaning of dedication and why he might be one of the most respected racers in this area, Take a look at the picture below. Just hours after his Lobotomy.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

That is Ross's car ..his mouth is taped shut so he doesnt say "dude what the @#@#" were you thinking with this set up!!!!!!!!"


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> That is Ross's car ..his mouth is taped shut so he doesnt say "dude what the @#@#" were you thinking with this set up!!!!!!!!"


 
K-5 is ready to race


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Not sure about that Tang but can still bring the sarcasm


----------



## BudBartos

OK elections are over, Gasoline is as low as it's been in like forever !
BUT where are the ORDERS   

Maybe I can apply for one of those there goverment bail out loan thingies


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> That is Ross's car ..his mouth is taped shut so he doesnt say "dude what the @#@#" were you thinking with this set up!!!!!!!!"


 
How true Indeed 

Glade there is no rear view in that picture of Wayne :drunk:

Hope those were not SG1's first words where is my BRP car !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy

Hope those were not SG1's first words where is my BRP car !!!!!!!!!!!![/quote]

Bud
Maybe 100 yrs ago when he was born??????? LOL
Slow Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I picked up the Niftec traction compound today. Will have it Sat. $8.00 a bottle. See you all at the races.


----------



## DAVON

Donald Deutsch said:


> I picked up the Niftec traction compound today. Will have it Sat. $8.00 a bottle. See you all at the races.


*THANKS DON :thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Yes do We have to pay You at this race or can We owe You :freak:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

My deals are cash only. Us elderly can't afford to wait too long to get our money. One never knows what could happen.


----------



## BudBartos

OK Thank You Don :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> My deals are cash only. Us elderly can't afford to wait too long to get our money. One never knows what could happen.


When you are old, people try and take advantage of you...........
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Tell Me about it they know You don't remember :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Remember what ?


----------



## ICEMAN96

*Drivers Appreciation Weekend At Classic RC Raceways 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOV. 8 and 9 drivers will recieve a 5.00 discount on all the tracks that we are racing at this time. Prices will be as followed.

Oval Racing Nov.8th
1/18th scale 5.00 per class
1/12th scale 10.oo per class
1/10th scale 10.00 per class

Onroad and Offroad Racing Nov.9th
1/18th scale 5.00 per class
1/12th scale 10.00 per class
1/10th scale 10.00 per class

All racers will also recieve a dog and a pop to help you relax while waiting on your next race. So come on out and enjoy the fun with all the racers and the staff at Classic RC Raceways.

Steve
:thumbsup:*


All the 1/18 classes are picking up on the MAN SIZE TRACK:woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

SORRY WE HAVE A BRP POINTS RACE ON THE 8TH SO I DON'T THINK ANY OF THE BRPers WILL MAKE IT.


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget to cycle those batteries today :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget to cycle those batteries today :thumbsup:


What's that???


----------



## BudBartos

And change Your clocks 

SG1>> You doin OK ?


----------



## sg1

YEP  Micro and I were just working on some stuff....


----------



## BudBartos

All that work just to beat Tang  :woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Heck thats not hard, just stay out of his way when you pass him so he dosnt WACK ! you


----------



## BudBartos

13 time BRP champion :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Thats true, but I think a couple of people will make him work for it this winter


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> YEP  Micro and I were just working on some stuff....


That's right, just returned from the Gerber house of Speed. I am all up to date with the latest and greatest software on my B1, and ready to hit the track.


----------



## BudBartos

What they have new software


----------



## sg1

Maybe...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud what are the roll out numbers on the rental ride???......... never mind


----------



## BudBartos

10-52


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> What they have new software


Could Micro_Racer be faster than Bud..... is the updated software the key to SG1's super fast - record breaking lap times?

I don't know, but the Tekin "factory team" driver had some very cool stuff :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

You know I was looking at Wayne picture there & the nose bandage for brain surgery & I'm thinking to myself, Wow I bet he's glad he didn't have hemmroids. lol 
See you soon! btw I got my secret package. Thanks!


----------



## BudBartos

Thank goodness for the motor claim rule :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Well the rack is packed kits are made ready to RACE See You all at the Kingdom about 3:00 :thumbsup:

Orangeracer>> You coming out?


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Thank goodness for the motor claim rule :thumbsup:


As long as you can't claim my ESC, I am good :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Great another new rule to come up with


----------



## Micro_Racer

Everyone ready for some Saturday night racing!


----------



## BudBartos

I'am I'll be there about 3:00 :woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I'm so excited I am already here :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## TangTester

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I'm so excited I am already here :woohoo::woohoo:


SOOOO sad


----------



## Hangtime

*Jeff Burton*

Here's one of pit row "mayor" Jeff Burton. I tried painting the logo & number for lack of decent decals, so its a little rough.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looking good Hangtime!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Had a good time tonight thanks Bud and Freddie, thanks for the use of the rental ride Bud, sorry the results couldnt of been better.


----------



## mini_racer

Hangtime said:


> Here's one of pit row "mayor" Jeff Burton. I tried painting the logo & number for lack of decent decals, so its a little rough.



not bad for hand-done Hangtime
but you're a little late for the whole cingular deal, you need to get out your yellow and black for the '09 car


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Nice to see all you ladies again..... even Tang


----------



## Hangtime

Good times tonight! Thanks Freddie & Bud. See you next time.

Next paint job might be the Aflac car


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Had a good time tonight thanks Bud and Freddie, thanks for the use of the rental ride Bud, sorry the results couldnt of been better.


 
K-5 >> You bet there is not much You can do flipped over for over a lap 

You were fast and the truck still has the points lead :thumbsup:
Thanks to all for comin out and don't forget We do it again next Sunday :thumbsup:

Brushless class looked good with 4 racers and I know of 2 others maybe for next week.

Thanks for the big weenies Freddie


----------



## BudBartos

Here are the BRP results Freddie had posted on the other thread  
Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Doug Keener with 58/5:04.89

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 56 5:02.03 Doug Keener:thumbsup: 
2 2 55 5:04.35 Rick Arendale 
3 6 54 5:04.05 Bill Weaver 
4 4 54 5:05.20 Dan Korff 
5 3 53 5:02.63 Ross Jaenke 
6 5 49 5:00.03 Bob Sauer 
7 8 43 5:02.52 George Seel 
8 7 28 3:15.22 Dave Lazor 

-- BRP Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 52 5:02.05 George Seel 
2 2 50 5:04.73 Don Deutsch 
3 3 45 5:00.38 Ryan Sauer 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Spec Brushless: 
Michael Elwood with 58/5:00.59

-- BRP Spec Brushless - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 113 10:02.48 Don Smolik 
2 4 103 10:01.31 Bob Sauer 
3 1 58 5:08.28 Michael Elwood 
4 3 47 4:38.22 Bill Weaver 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP COT: 
Patrick Barber with 61/5:01.02

-- BRP COT - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 62 5:02.45 Patrick Barber  
2 2 60 5:00.86 Michael Elwood 
3 3 58 5:00.23 Howard Kemery 
4 4 58 5:02.88 Don Smolik


----------



## DougK

Had a great time, thanks Bud and Freddie. Hope to get out next Sunday.:woohoo:


----------



## lawnguy

Sorry couldn't make it last night LEAF SEASON will try next week. I owe some one for the tire compound.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lot's of fun last night! Congrats to Tang - TQ and win in COT. My motor let go in the main. I was running 4.9 - 5.1 up front, and then dropped to 5.3 -5.5 in the last 10 laps - that won't get it done in the COT class! That puff of smoke on my practice lap was not a good sign! Bud - need to drop by and pick up a few motors


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on points thread....


----------



## mini_racer

Micro_Racer said:


> That puff of smoke on my practice lap was not a good sign!










, ack, urg, WHAT?


----------



## BudBartos

Less than a week to the next race.
Martian710>> You going to make it before the Ski lodge opens 

Looks like brushless will again have about 6 racers. Don S loved running it:thumbsup:

The Rent A Racer is open at this time if anyone wants to reserve it. Da Truck is stock class points leader ( It really does not count however) And just think it is even running a house transponder


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

A house Transponder ? Hey you have to pay extra for that ? You guys are spoiled :woohoo:


----------



## smokefan

Bud sent you a order for parts 
Thanks


----------



## sg1

Can I claim the motor Tang used in the last races' main?


----------



## DAVON

*MICRO AND MR.WEAVER YOU GOT PMs:woohoo:*


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Can I claim the motor Tang used in the last races' main?


No not a week later :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

smokefan said:


> Bud sent you a order for parts
> Thanks


Got it I will get it out For You :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> No not a week later :freak:


But i need a motor... One of those "special" ones they have at the BRP garage..


----------



## BudBartos

There all special


----------



## BudBartos

smokefan said:


> Bud sent you a order for parts
> Thanks


 
Order went out today :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Bud my son says THANKS!!!


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Less than a week to the next race.
> Looks like brushless will again have about 6 racers. Don S loved running it:thumbsup:


I JUST ORDERED MINE TODAY.:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Less than a week to the next race.
> Martian710>> You going to make it before the Ski lodge opens


It's not looking good!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Let's all go to PA and help Brett finish His house so He can come racing Is it close to QSL in Sharon ??


----------



## Hangtime

Thats why you hire a contractor to build for you. So you can go racin' boogety, boogety. lol


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Let's all go to PA and help Brett finish His house so He can come racing Is it close to QSL in Sharon ??


 Let me know when your are going....I will meet you there.


----------



## sg1

I just about got all my brushless stuff in


----------



## TangTester

SG1 when will they let you return to the track?


----------



## sg1

Around Sunday at 10:00 AM......


----------



## Hangtime

Is anyone interested in running the mini track at the Gate? Either practice nights or race days. I'm thinking about it in off series weeks.


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> Thats why you hire a contractor to build for you. So you can go racin' boogety, boogety. lol


I don't know about that. Our contractors crew has been showing up 1 or 2 days a week. If I didn't have to get my own work done I could have probably had the house finished a month ago myself. I'm building a big deck, laying hardwood floor in the kitchen dining room and entry way, and painting myself so I have some money left to come and race this winter.:thumbsup: The heating and cooling guy has been holding me up inside he hasn't been here the last 2 days. . They're supposed to start laying carpet tomorrow.:thumbsup:
Hey Bud, how much are you going to get in the auto industry bail out???? I can't wait for the lawn industry bail out. I had to lay off half my crew today so I could buy a new leaf blower.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

I here Ya !!!! I don't think they would care about little old ME 

The bad one is if they bail out those that are going to be forclosed on and help them but not the ones that have made all there payments but are working there butts off to do it. One thing I'm not botherd much since I have only gotten one pay check this year  So I'm use to being poor.
Thank goodness I made some profit on the boat this past summer.

My Guy in China said it is really getting bad there also.

It's over !!!!  again


----------



## BudBartos

To those that think the track is too narrow or there are too many cars check this out


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good post Bud, that kind of track makes you a better driver and as far as too many cars racers need to give and take out there not race for position but overall time at the end of the race


----------



## mini_racer

BudBartos said:


> To those that think the track is too narrow or there are too many cars check this out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIS1_W0dpvI


I don't know about "too many cars," but I think I'd need a nap when I got done running that track -- very busy.:freak:

At the same time IT'S A TRACK, and the same for everybody running, and in the greater scheme of things _it's all good_. ... and in the words of Ricky Bobby "if you ain't racin, you ain't racin."


----------



## BudBartos

I like it !!


----------



## FNlewis

sorry

Guys nice BRP SC18V2M in swap and shop !!!

See here 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=235070


----------



## Hangtime

Do you have feedback anywhere?


----------



## BudBartos

Can you move this to swap and sell Thanks !!


----------



## DAVON

Who Plans On Running Brushless This Sunday???


----------



## BudBartos

Don S is going to run mine :thumbsup:


----------



## cola

Here are some pictures of my new LTO UPS car. The paint work is Thanks to my brother.:thumbsup: Hope to see everyone on Sunday!




David


----------



## smokefan

Quick question what heat sinks will work on the BRP with the Associated motor?
Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

cola said:


> Here are some pictures of my new LTO UPS car. The paint work is Thanks to my brother.:thumbsup: Hope to see everyone on Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


Looking GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96

*Indoor Champs Practice Track*

BETTER BRING THEM BRP'S FOR SOME PRACTICE THERE WAS A FEW GUYS FLYING WITH THEM TODAY.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2582500#post2582500


----------



## Micro_Racer

cola - very nice ride!


----------



## mini_racer

cola said:


> Here are some pictures of my new LTO UPS car. The paint work is Thanks to my brother.:thumbsup: Hope to see everyone on Sunday!



It was the commercials wasn't it?
You just always wanted to _drive the big brown truck_ too. 




nice paint :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

*Road Trip*

Are any of you kids up for a road trip January 10 & 11?? I saw there is going to be the "North American Mini Champs" in Kalamazoo, MI. If anyone is interested in going let me know. It looks like they will have 4 cell stock with a hand out brushed motor and open class. They also have other 1/18 and 1/24 classes.
Love,
Wayne


----------



## TangTester

Will it be road or an oval race?


----------



## Hangtime

Very nice David, I can't wait to rub some paint off of that one. lol! Did brother Mark get one too?




cola said:


> Here are some pictures of my new LTO UPS car. The paint work is Thanks to my brother.:thumbsup: Hope to see everyone on Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


----------



## cola

Thanks for all of the nice comments! 


Rick; No Mark didn't get one yet. I am trying to talk him in to it though. 




David


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Are any of you kids up for a road trip January 10 & 11?? I saw there is going to be the "North American Mini Champs" in Kalamazoo, MI. If anyone is interested in going let me know. It looks like they will have 4 cell stock with a hand out brushed motor and open class. They also have other 1/18 and 1/24 classes.
> Love,
> Wayne


Possible ?? Is it carpet or foam ?


----------



## sg1

it's road coarse, foam tires on all the vehicles.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Do you have any info on this race? A web link? would we go on Friday?


----------



## sg1

It's in the "other web site" in the micro section.


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - I downloaded the info for the Mini Nats - I will be honest, not much direction on what is going to run, not even a entry fee listed....

Wayne - I will go, but only if they get some clear rules...


----------



## mini_racer

Micro_Racer said:


> OK - I downloaded the info for the Mini Nats - I will be honest, not much direction on what is going to run, not even a entry fee listed....
> 
> Wayne - I will go, but only if they get some clear rules...


From what I understand, things are ever-evolving. 
If you have any questions email the guy, he'll give you all the info you want (or can tell you at this time).


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Will it be road or an oval race?


I spoke to the race director, and this race is a road race. He is working on the details of the race and should have them out soon.


----------



## BudBartos

Hope We have a good turnout !!! looks like the weather is going to be nasty, so that will help. I should be at the track about 10:00
LATER :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Short and to the point. 

RACK is packed !!!! Rent A Racer ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I got a suprise for you tomorrow Bud :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I got a suprise for you tomorrow Bud :thumbsup:


what a pretty pink brp car and your driving it?:freak::freak::woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

iroczcec said:


> what a pretty pink brp car and your driving it?:freak::freak::woohoo:


NO although I did get my car back. I have the brushless and a stock one. and one brand new that I never put together. Heck the 21.5 is sitting here I havn't yet looked at that. No something else, you will see when you come to the Kingdom tomorrow :dude:


----------



## BudBartos

Is the Kings throne installed 

Maybe a $800.00 scalpel !!! ???????????


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

No we let Petitti's use it for Santa In Oakwood :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

What could it be ?? Man size wieners, all crust pizza?? Does it have to do with food??


----------



## DAVON

Who Will Be Running Brushless Tomorrow???


----------



## BudBartos

My truck is going to be piloted by Don S !!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> What could it be ?? Man size wieners, all crust pizza?? Does it have to do with food??


NOOOOOO  little things with wheels


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will run brushless

Little things with wheels - hmmmmm - slot cars!


----------



## DAVON

OK THATS THREE....ITS A RACE.:woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> I will run brushless
> 
> Little things with wheels - hmmmmm - slot cars!


See your to good at this Cheezy 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=235280 :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Wow Just what the Kingdom needed another track!!! Whats next, scented candles in the bathroom....Oh wait the kingdom has that already.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

TangTester said:


> Wow Whats next, scented candles in the bathroom....Oh wait the kingdom has that already.



Dosn't Everyone ?


----------



## DougK

Freddie, I ran on the I think first Tuckmaster track in Madison Ohio at Rolling Thunder Hobbies a long time ago.. We ran the factory 440x2 cars with the stock tires.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DougK said:


> Freddie, I ran on the I think first Tuckmaster track in Madison Ohio at Rolling Thunder Hobbies a long time ago.. We ran the factory 440x2 cars with the stock tires.


YES you did :thumbsup: That was back in the Day though  Dave also built a Split 50 he is trying to get it back from the guy he sold it to.


----------



## DougK

The original track is in Ashtabula, I think a friend of mine named Frank Brown has it.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DougK said:


> The original track is in Ashtabula, I think a friend of mine named Frank Brown has it.


I think it was distroyed, I will ask Dave. We should take this chat to the slot thread.


----------



## BudBartos

Can I drive the car


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Can I drive the car


I was trying to get it done for tomorrow but I am running out of time. It will be up and running the next time your here. :thumbsup:

I just put the inside rails up on the track. I said I would have the solid rails up for this week. I went and bought them yesterday and now I just put them together and bolted them to the track :thumbsup: We are *READY TO GO *


----------



## Hangtime

I have around 250 of those I could run! 440 x2, tomy, JL. I need new eyes to see 'em.

I want to run the 1/24 tri-oval too!


----------



## iroczcec

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I was trying to get it done for tomorrow but I am running out of time. It will be up and running the next time your here. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just put the inside rails up on the track. I said I would have the solid rails up for this week. I went and bought them yesterday and now I just put them together and bolted them to the track :thumbsup: We are *READY TO GO *


there goes most of them airborn cars so much for the dukes of hazzard:woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime

Great racing today & a crowded track too! Program was smooth as usual, thanks freddie & bud. A rough day for me, but I finished 3 places ahead of my qualy position. I found out I can't set the esc on the t-plate. Who would think that would make such a diff? but it did!


----------



## DAVON

*WOW THAT WAS FUN!!!!* THE BRUSHLESS CLASS WAS THE MOST FUN I HAD WITH MY BRP...SOME FAST AND CLOSE RACING ALL NIGHT,DON S. AND I WERE DOOR TO DOOR FOR A BUNCH OF LAPS IN THE MAIN IT WAS AWESOME.:woohoo: EVERYBODY WAS VERY CLOSE ON SPEED.:thumbsup:
THANKS FREDDIE FOR THE KINGDOM AND BUD FOR THE SERIES.:thumbsup:
I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THE BRUSHLESS CLASS.


----------



## DougK

Thanks again Freddie, Jacob had a blast and says thanks for the dozer ride, the whole day was alot for the little guy to take in. And congats to Don D for a great run today.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lot's of fun racing today - thanks Bud for the cool series, and Freddie for a smooth race program!

It was nice to finally take the A main win!


----------



## TangTester

Congrats to Mirco he stepped up in the main and got me. My car seem to slow in the last heat and then in the main. But wait untill the next road race!! 
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all that can out !! 22 BRP entries today best turnout since summer.
The brushless class looks like it is a winner. Lots of close racing and SG1 only won by 2 laps.
The Rent A Racer still holds the points lead with Waynestr finishing 3rd thats what the computor said :drunk:

I'm racing next time so You all better get it together.
Next points race is Dec 7 th at Classic and it's a road race.
Thanks Freddie 50 enties is great for this time in RC racing :thumbsup:


----------



## cola

Thanks for the fun race and smooth race program!


David


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Lots of close racing and SG1 only won by 2 laps.


ONLY 1 LAP.:tongue:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP COT: 
Patrick Barber with 62/5:02.10

-- BRP COT - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 60 5:01.77 Michael Elwood 
2 1 59 5:02.25 Patrick Barber 
3 4 59 5:04.76 Howard Kemery 
4 3 58 5:01.64 Don Smolik 
5 5 57 5:01.60 Butch

:lol::lol::roll:


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> ONLY 1 LAP.:tongue:


yes I see that !!!!

Here are the results from the Freddies thread 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Doug Keener with 60/5:02.87

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 57 5:01.49 Doug Keener 
2 2 56 5:01.16 Don Deutsch 
3 5 55 5:04.22 Wayne Sr. <<<<<<<<< The Rent A Racer 
4 7 55 5:04.95 Rick Arrendale 
5 4 54 5:02.55 Bill Weaver 
6 3 54 5:04.96 David Trzcinski 
7 8 53 5:01.90 Mark Jr. 
8 6 53 5:03.52 Bob Sauer 

-- BRP Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 53 5:03.75 Mark Jr. 
2 4 50 5:02.55 Mark Sr. 
3 2 43 5:08.06 Ron Collier 
4 3 16 1:28.21 Natalie Collier 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Spec Brushless: 
Wayne Gerber with 62/5:02.31

-- BRP Spec Brushless - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 61 5:00.63 Wayne Gerber 
2 2 60 5:02.29 Michael Elwood 
3 3 60 5:03.30 Dave lazor 
4 5 59 5:03.09 Bill Weaver 
5 4 59 5:04.96 Don Smolik 
6 6 54 5:04.59 Bob Sauer 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP COT: 
Patrick Barber with 62/5:02.10

-- BRP COT - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 60 5:01.77 Michael Elwood 
2 1 59 5:02.25 Patrick Barber  
3 4 59 5:04.76 Howard Kemery 
4 3 58 5:01.64 Don Smolik 
5 5 57 5:01.60 Butch


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thanks Doug,I still can't beleive I lead a few laps in the A main. I will remember this race for a while.


----------



## DAVON

WAY TO GO DON...NOW YOU CAN BE CALLED FAST DON AGAIN.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I have to pick on Tang he alwauys beats me so I have to get him when he has a weak moment


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Great time today!!! Thanks Bud!!!

Time to get my car to the BRP Garage i think... Ill trade someone a custom paintjob for some reliable solder work on my motor and batteries... lol

Bud I need to get another COT body from ya.


----------



## BudBartos

Nat >> If I come out next Sunday I will bring My glow in the dark soldering iron


----------



## Micro_Racer

What time does the race start on the 7th?


----------



## BudBartos

Don't know Yet ??? I think Bob said 2:00 but I thought I read somwhere 1:00.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points updated on points thread.


----------



## Hangtime

Question about the Futaba S9602 servo. Does it align with holes in the front plate? I thought it did, but want to dbl check. go browns!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Question about the Futaba S9602 servo. Does it align with holes in the front plate? I thought it did, but want to dbl check. go browns!


Yes - if you have the new front plate the holes will align with the 9602.


----------



## Micro_Racer

So who is up for some road racing practice at Classics?

Onroad Sundays Doors Open At 11 Racing At 2.

Anyone like to go on the 23rd?


----------



## BudBartos

I don't know I may run slots on Sunday If You go let us know.


----------



## mini_racer

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes - if you have the new front plate the holes will align with the 9602.


Is that the "preferred" servos you guys are using?
I have quite a few HiTec HS-65MGs from my other minis, but if a 12th scale servo is better suited I'd like to follow what you guys have found works. 

And in that case, what servo saver are you using?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I use the Fataba S9602 because it is a digital coreless servo that centers every time. It is on the pricey side BUT I have used the same servo for 4 years, and it still centers every time!
I use the Kimbrough servo saver.

I also like the additional weight over the front tires, I did not like the mini servos in my BRP.


----------



## BudBartos

Kimbrough servo save the 1/12th one.


----------



## mini_racer

part number ??


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> I use the Fataba S9602 because it is a digital coreless servo that centers every time. It is on the pricey side BUT I have used the same servo for 4 years, and it still centers every time!
> I use the Kimbrough servo saver.
> 
> I also like the additional weight over the front tires, I did not like the mini servos in my BRP.


If its coreless & metal gear why bother with a saver? Especially with the wheels up under that body.

I have a newer plate, not the newest plate, but it has the holes for the servo. Those are the ones I use for my front body posts, so i think i will cut the top tabs & use a longer screw. Thanks for the confirm Micro


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> If its coreless & metal gear why bother with a saver? Especially with the wheels up under that body.


You can never have to much protection!


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> You can never have to much protection!


I guess that why I have three kids!!!


----------



## BudBartos

They say metal gear but deep inside I think there is still a plastic gear :drunk:


----------



## martian 710

mini_racer said:


> Is that the "preferred" servos you guys are using?
> I have quite a few HiTec HS-65MGs from my other minis, but if a 12th scale servo is better suited I'd like to follow what you guys have found works.
> 
> And in that case, what servo saver are you using?


I have Hitec HS-81's and a small kimbrough servo saver on all of mine and have never had a problem.


----------



## Hangtime

martian 710 said:


> I have Hitec HS-81's and a small kimbrough servo saver on all of mine and have never had a problem.


Thats what I have now & I have noticed it not centering. I have more problem with the slop in the links & the servo saver then anything. I guess I just want to try the futaba because its well recommended & I want to see how the extra .4 oz will affect the steering.


----------



## BudBartos

Martian>> You got heat? In the new house that is.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Martian>> You got heat? In the new house that is.


Yah!!! My torpedo heater.:drunk: The heating guys were finally here today and brought the furnace:thumbsup: but it's not hooked up yet. I went to put in the whole house fan and attic steps in this weekend and of course the manufacturer didn't make the holes big enough. (They double joisted each side of the openings and put the second joist on the inside instead of the outside of the openings) I'm on my way to Home depot to get some heating tapes. The water line to the trailer froze last night. The inspector was here today and left a list of what was needed for final inspection. Hopefully we'll get to move in next week.


----------



## BudBartos

Wow New New house for Me. Too much troubles Hang in there hope to see You at a race soon before You become a Ski Bunny again :wave:


----------



## ICEMAN96

I SEE THIS WEEKEND DOESN'T HAVE ANYTHING Scheduled WE HAVE HAD A FEW GUYS RUNNING BRP CARS BOTH SATURDAY AND SUNDAY.THE NEW ROADCOARSE BARRIERS ARE AWSOME


----------



## cola

I know this is off topic, but I wanted to see if any of you guys wanted to buy it first. I am selling a USED Castle Creations Side Winder Micro brushless system with the 4200KV motor. It works GREAT and looks like NEW! I bought it used and tried running it in the house, but I like the feel of brushed motors. I am asking $65 for it. The motor does have a busted screw in one of the holes but all of the other mounting holes are in great shape.



Thanks,
David


----------



## Hangtime

ICEMAN96 said:


> I SEE THIS WEEKEND DOESN'T HAVE ANYTHING Scheduled WE HAVE HAD A FEW GUYS RUNNING BRP CARS BOTH SATURDAY AND SUNDAY.THE NEW ROADCOARSE BARRIERS ARE AWSOME


I may be out to run it. It looks nice.


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> So who is up for some road racing practice at Classics?
> 
> Onroad Sundays Doors Open At 11 Racing At 2.
> 
> Anyone like to go on the 23rd?


I'm up for stock on road sunday. i'll probably leave early though. I won't blow the whole day there.


----------



## DAVON

FREDDIES THIS WEEK FOR ME ANYOTHER BRPers WANT TO RACE???


----------



## Donald Deutsch

If the weather permits i will be there.


----------



## lawnguy

BRP & late model


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Hook me up with some BRP and Late Model!


----------



## sg1

Tang, wake up you have a PM!!


----------



## TangTester

Sorry Silly me they want me to work here!!! 
Tang


----------



## mini_racer

It only takes one hand to taste test orange funk. :thumbsup:


----------



## BDLM34

*New Lap Counter*

New Lap Counter 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey guys,

Check out the new IRIDIUM lap counter from http://www.trackmateracing.com/
This is the same counter we use with our events.


----------



## Hangtime

I always wondered why the amb system is so pricey for what you get.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

they have you by the you know whats and then they raised the price 20 % across the board because of the weak dollar. A new decoder is almost four grand, then software. Now add a computer, printer, paper. And wait you dont have a transponder ? six hundred for the charge rack and 140 a peice for each rechargeable transponder. Oh yeah screw the track and they are the ones making people use their stuff. It makes no sence to me


----------



## BudBartos

AMB Is real world used by most all forms of real racing. They of course developed it in RC. Screwed Bolink over good in the beginning. This is what is wrong with the whole world economy summed up in one word >>>>>>>>>

GREED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> If the weather permits i will be there.


 
Don >> Weather should be nice at Freddies :thumbsup:


----------



## mini_racer

BudBartos said:


> AMB Is real world used by most all forms of real racing. They of course developed it in RC. Screwed Bolink over good in the beginning. This is what is wrong with the whole world economy summed up in one word >>>>>>>>>
> 
> GREED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



x1


Robotronics makes a nice little system: comparatively inexpensive for the works, and the transponders are like 35 bucks. Raced at a few tracks that had them and they worked fine.


----------



## Hangtime

That what happens in a monopoly. Maybe that will start to change now.


----------



## DougK

DAVON said:


> FREDDIES THIS WEEK FOR ME ANYOTHER BRPers WANT TO RACE???



Sat. or Sun.?


----------



## ovaler

Does Anyone Plan On Running At Classic [oval Or Road Course] I'll Be There Both Days It Will Be My First Time Back For Awhile


----------



## mini_racer

Hangtime said:


> That what happens in a monopoly. Maybe that will start to change now.


When they first "invented" it back in the '80s they were protected by copyright laws, and we were just damn skippy happy not to have to do manual lapcounting (any of you guys that were around for it, and the fights that resulted, know what I'm talking about).
But when the copyright ran out you would have thought they'd have lowered the price. Guess not, and why competition (albeit limited as it may be since the market for such items is limited) has undercut them.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Oval racing on Sunday starting at Noon.


----------



## ICEMAN96

Saturday At 5 At Classic Doors Open At 11 Am


----------



## DAVON

DougK said:


> Sat. or Sun.?


SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Bones just bought a BRP he will be here Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## bowdeadly

*Freddies rocks*

We have good time at Freddies!!! You come see we have many things going on at once.


----------



## bowdeadly

*Slot Car*

I ran on freddies slot car track tonight for the first time. I had to have one. Put a $50.00 dollar bill down and I am off and racing learning to stear with throttle sucks but hey it is new to me and my kids will dig it too. OH Yeah it is fast way faster than my eyes can move.

Later,
Mark


----------



## martian 710

Hey Bud, I just wanted to let you know my wife painted the new kitchen BRP green!!!:drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

For real :thumbsup:


----------



## mini_racer

martian 710 said:


> Hey Bud, I just wanted to let you know my wife painted the new kitchen BRP green!!!:drunk:



That sounds worthy of a full-ride sponsorship...:woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

So we have two Sunday's before the next road race Dec. 7th. It does not look like a lot of people are interested in going to Classics the 23rd -- how about the 30?

To be honest - how many people are going to go on the 7th, now that most have changed to the LTO chassis?


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> So we have two Sunday's before the next road race Dec. 7th. It does not look like a lot of people are interested in going to Classics the 23rd -- how about the 30?
> 
> To be honest - how many people are going to go on the 7th, now that most have changed to the LTO chassis?


I'D BE INTERESTED ON THE 30TH IF WE HAVE A FEW OTHERS GOING...I STILL HAVE MY OTHER CHASSIS FOR THE ON-ROAD RACES SO I'M SET FOR THE 7TH.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> So we have two Sunday's before the next road race Dec. 7th. It does not look like a lot of people are interested in going to Classics the 23rd -- how about the 30?
> 
> To be honest - how many people are going to go on the 7th, now that most have changed to the LTO chassis?


I'll be there & want to practice beforehand, like this sunday.


----------



## cola

Micro_Racer said:


> So we have two Sunday's before the next road race Dec. 7th. It does not look like a lot of people are interested in going to Classics the 23rd -- how about the 30?
> 
> To be honest - how many people are going to go on the 7th, now that most have changed to the LTO chassis?




I will be there on the 7th.


David


----------



## BudBartos

So will I :thumbsup: Hope nothing changes again.


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> To be honest - how many people are going to go on the 7th, now that most have changed to the LTO chassis?


I have one car for each chassis. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Bones_99

Thats Right im adding another car to the garage. You will see me racing a little BRP as well as the LM. Just want to say thanks mark. An a big thanks to Freddy for the Kingdom!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Bones_99 said:


> Thats Right im adding another car to the garage. You will see me racing a little BRP as well as the LM. Just want to say thanks mark. An a big thanks to Freddy for the Kingdom!!!


Good to hear !! See You at the races


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - I will be at Classics on Sunday the 30th, I can't make this weekend.


----------



## Bones_99

Hey Bud im going to need to get some tire dope from ya. Are you going to have some with you this weekend?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Check with me, I have a few extra bottles of Niftec. I should be at the track Sunday.


----------



## Bones_99

Ok. I dont think we have met yet. My memmory is bad. LOL


----------



## Hangtime

Bones_99 said:


> Ok. I dont think we have met yet. My memmory is bad. LOL


If i can interject.. He looks just like his avatar.


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> If i can interject.. He looks just like his avatar.


You better stop interjecting. It will make you go blind.:devil::wave:


----------



## Hangtime

martian 710 said:


> You better stop interjecting. It will make you go blind.:devil::wave:


No, Thats interjacking your thinking of. :wave:


----------



## nutz4rc

*Question*

Bud,

I bought a BRP SC 18 V2 to run on our local high banked short carpet oval. I purchased used and need to know what motor is in it. It is motor with a label that says Caution Hot. It looks smaller than the motors in my Losi Slider and Late Model.

I looked on the BRP site and see only two motors for sale. The 16 D and Associated 370. This doesn't look big enough to be a 370; but I could be wrong. It is sealed can with yellow label (Caution Hot) and it has a metal 10 tooth pinion. 

Some of the guys saw me test running it and want to get the same thing so that is why I am asking. I can see a bunch of these with COT bodies running on our track. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DAVON

Nutz4rc, It Is The Associated 370 Motor...the 16d Is A Square Slot Car Motor And We Don't Run Them Anymore.
We Run The 370 On 4 Cells With A 52 Spur And 10 Pinion In Our Stock Class And 45 Spur And 10 Pinion In Our Cot Class.
They're The Most Fun You'll Ever Have And Almost Indestructible.


----------



## ML23

bud when is the next road course race???

-DrunkMike-


----------



## BudBartos

ML23 said:


> bud when is the next road course race???
> 
> -DrunkMike-


Dec 7th at Classic


----------



## BudBartos

nutz4rc said:


> Bud,
> 
> I bought a BRP SC 18 V2 to run on our local high banked short carpet oval. I purchased used and need to know what motor is in it. It is motor with a label that says Caution Hot. It looks smaller than the motors in my Losi Slider and Late Model.
> 
> I looked on the BRP site and see only two motors for sale. The 16 D and Associated 370. This doesn't look big enough to be a 370; but I could be wrong. It is sealed can with yellow label (Caution Hot) and it has a metal 10 tooth pinion.
> 
> Some of the guys saw me test running it and want to get the same thing so that is why I am asking. I can see a bunch of these with COT bodies running on our track. Thanks for any help.


That sounds like the 370 motor.


----------



## mini_racer

BudBartos said:


> That sounds like the 370 motor.


----------



## BudBartos

There is a slight chance I will be out Sunday  :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddies or Classics?


----------



## cola

Hi everyone. I wanted to share some pictures of my custom Lipo saddle pack for my BRP car. I soldered bullet connectors to the inside tabs as well as the balance plug. The only wire exposed on the battery is the connecting wire.
I will get some pictures of it in my car once I get an onroad chassis for it. 

I know its not legal for racing, but maybe a future class? The best part about it is the battery only cost $16.95. 


David


----------



## Hangtime

Whats the total output? I've seen one cell paks at 3.7v that would be too low. But 2c would be insane without a regulator.


----------



## nutz4rc

Bud, Mini Racer, Davon

Thanks, I think it is. The other racers liked what they saw when I test ran mine and 3 more have bought them. We will soon have our own COT class running. Stock will be 370 motor, four cell, COT body. Is this what most tracks would consider stock?


----------



## cola

Hangtime said:


> Whats the total output? I've seen one cell paks at 3.7v that would be too low. But 2c would be insane without a regulator.



It is a 2s pack with a 15c discharge rate so its good for a constant discharge rate of around 10 amps and a max burst of 14 amps. The peak voltage is 
8.4v. Its a 700mah battery. I measured it and it should be the perfect fit for the onroad chassis. I am looking at a 1250mah for my next test battery.


----------



## DAVON

nutz4rc said:


> Bud, Mini Racer, Davon
> 
> Thanks, I think it is. The other racers liked what they saw when I test ran mine and 3 more have bought them. We will soon have our own COT class running. Stock will be 370 motor, four cell, COT body. Is this what most tracks would consider stock?


HERES THE RULES THAT WE FOLLOW...:thumbsup:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2505774&postcount=3
SUPER STOCK IS ALSO KNOW AS COT CLASS.


----------



## nutz4rc

Thanks, that is perfect. We can use the same rules with no issues.


----------



## ML23

BudBartos said:


> Dec 7th at Classic


will the rent a ride be available??


----------



## BudBartos

ML23 said:


> will the rent a ride be available??


I think it has been reserved already. But if not I will let You know.


----------



## Micro_Racer

cola said:


> It is a 2s pack with a 15c discharge rate so its good for a constant discharge rate of around 10 amps and a max burst of 14 amps. The peak voltage is
> 8.4v. Its a 700mah battery. I measured it and it should be the perfect fit for the onroad chassis. I am looking at a 1250mah for my next test battery.


Don S tried a LiPo pack in his BRP last year. I think he had handling problems because the car was too light - he ended up adding some weight...


----------



## surfer kev

in your oval series do just allow they chassis plate that comes with the kit or do you allow the oval plate to be ran as well???

trying to keep rules similar

thanks kevin


----------



## Micro_Racer

We allow both. The LTO Chassis was just developed for this indoor session, and was available at the first race.


----------



## BudBartos

Fun day of racing at the Kingdom again.
here is the BRP results

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Bud with 57/5:00.86

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 57 5:01.36 Bud :dude: 
2 2 55 5:05.90 Howard Kemery 
3 3 54 5:04.26 Don Deutsch 
4 4 53 5:00.08 Dave Lazor 
5 5 51 5:06.33 Ron Collier 
6 7 50 5:02.21 Tony 
7 6 50 5:02.72 Mark Sr. 

HO track is Way fast. After some time on it I got down to 5.44.
I can't see those little itty bitty things


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Thanks for hookin up my batteries today Bud!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Ok You will be super fast now :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Fun day of racing at the Kingdom again.
> here is the BRP results
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock:
> Bud with 57/5:00.86
> 
> -- BRP Stock - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 57 5:01.36 Bud :dude:
> 2 2 55 5:05.90 Howard Kemery
> 3 3 54 5:04.26 Don Deutsch
> 4 4 53 5:00.08 Dave Lazor
> 5 5 51 5:06.33 Ron Collier
> 6 7 50 5:02.21 Tony
> 7 6 50 5:02.72 Mark Sr.


All I know the final results dont tell the whole story. Howard was chewing on Buds tail the whole race until he got messed up. It would of been very close at the end. 



BudBartos said:


> Fun day of racing at the Kingdom again.
> 
> HO track is Way fast. After some time on it I got down to 5.44.
> I can't see those little itty bitty things


Just remember we dont race the cars undressed 

Full bodies GrandPa


----------



## BudBartos

It's all about skill in traffic  OK full open wheel with the inside ground out to make it lighter :thumbsup:

I was slow in the A main I think the rental truck needs a new speeder


----------



## BudBartos

OK BRP racers. I have noticed that if Your not cleaning Your tires off right away they are getting soft. There seems to be alot of Jack the gripper on the carpet. We pick it up and if You don't clean the tires they go soft. Make sure after the last run of the day when your going home to clean them or they will soften up before the next race.


----------



## Bones_99

good tip. I think i founf part of the problem the rear axel has a bend to it an the rear pod plates are both bent. so i will have to get that fixed for the next race.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> OK BRP racers. I have noticed that if Your not cleaning Your tires off right away they are getting soft. There seems to be alot of Jack the gripper on the carpet. We pick it up and if You don't clean the tires they go soft. Make sure after the last run of the day when your going home to clean them or they will soften up before the next race.


I like to pick a new set up before I leave, that way I have the max. tire diameter and a fresh set of tires for the next week!!
tip of the week


----------



## DAVON

WHO IS PLANNING ON RACING AT CLASSIC THIS SUNDAY FOR SOME ON ROAD PRACTICE???
*POST UP:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Not Me I will be at the indoor champs watching SG1 and Tyler WIN :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

DAVON said:


> WHO IS PLANNING ON RACING AT CLASSIC THIS SUNDAY FOR SOME ON ROAD PRACTICE???
> *POST UP:thumbsup:*


I would like to go - are they racing? someone said they may not due to the indoor champs.


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> I would like to go - are they racing? someone said they may not due to the indoor champs.


I'M TRYING TO FIND OUT IF THEY ARE BUT NOBODY HAS POSTED AN ANSWER YET.:freak:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Not Me I will be at the indoor champs watching SG1 and Tyler WIN :thumbsup:


WOW.. what about Slim??


----------



## BudBartos

Right


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget this week is the US Indoor Champs at the Holiday Inn on Rockside Rd. They start on wed and it goes thru Sunday :freak: 
I will have a display set up on Friday, Sat and Sunday. Stop out and stock up on BRP parts :thumbsup: Hang out BS and watch the best in the world break there cars 

Also We have to cheer on the 2 BRP racers that are going to take it all this year SG1 and His Son Tyler :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Raceway

DAVON said:


> I'M TRYING TO FIND OUT IF THEY ARE BUT NOBODY HAS POSTED AN ANSWER YET.:freak:


Yes we are racing:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Classic Raceway said:


> Yes we are racing:thumbsup:


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget this week is the US Indoor Champs at the Holiday Inn on Rockside Rd. They start on wed and it goes thru Sunday :freak:
> I will have a display set up on Friday, Sat and Sunday. Stop out and stock up on BRP parts :thumbsup: Hang out BS and watch the best in the world break there cars
> 
> Also We have to cheer on the 2 BRP racers that are going to take it all this year SG1 and His Son Tyler :thumbsup:


 
Moved up


----------



## DAVON

Classic Raceway said:


> Yes we are racing:thumbsup:


OK THEY WILL BE THERE ON THE 30TH...ANYMORE PEOPLE INTERESTED IN SOME PRACTICE TURNING RIGHT AND LEFT???
SO FAR ITS JUST ME AND MICRO....POST UP:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

I posted on the classic thread. I'll be there


----------



## BudBartos

Good luck with those right hand turns !!! Oh wait some already have practice from the oval


----------



## Bones_99

Oh thats rought their. LOL


----------



## DAVON

*MICRO & HANGTIME YOU GOT PMs:woohoo:*


----------



## DAVON

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bill Weaver

MMMMMMMM Turkey


----------



## Easy

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!
Don


----------



## martian 710

Happy Turkey day everyone!!! Hope to see you guys soon. Finally got the occupancy permit for the new house yesterday!!!


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Happy Turkey day everyone!!! Hope to see you guys soon. Finally got the occupancy permit for the new house yesterday!!!


 
Thanks giving in the new house :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

martian 710 said:


> Happy Turkey day everyone!!! Hope to see you guys soon. Finally got the occupancy permit for the new house yesterday!!!


Congratulation!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Have a good Thanksgiving and good luck on the wishbone pull.


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> Happy Turkey day everyone!!! Hope to see you guys soon. Finally got the occupancy permit for the new house yesterday!!!


Look forward to _trad'n paint_ with you again! :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Happy Tangiving!!!!! Yes I want my own Hoilday. I should get one, I am a 13 time champion and most respected racer!!!!!

Indoor Champs update. The boys were practicing yesterday. Wayne was top practicer in Masters 12th scale and Teyler I would guess in the top 20 for stock.

Remember my tip for Thangiving....Sweatpants!!!
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

If they gave first place for the top practicer I would have won that race like 20 times  Fast in practice walls in race


----------



## K-5 CAPER

what is practice?? when i ran there you didnt see a few days of practice. who is sg1 backed by?? Know he gets a lot of knowledge running the brp v2m.


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> OK THEY WILL BE THERE ON THE 30TH...ANYMORE PEOPLE INTERESTED IN SOME PRACTICE TURNING RIGHT AND LEFT???
> SO FAR ITS JUST ME AND MICRO....POST UP:thumbsup:


*WELL ANYBODY ELSE???*


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget I will be at the Indoor champs for the next 3 days. Come on out and set a spell  I dought I will be very busy!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Indoor champs update !!! SG1 and Tyler are doing well and are fast :thumbsup:Turnout is waaaaaay down which is not good.


----------



## BudBartos

You can watch it live here.


http://liverc.rccars.com/#

Or here 

http://www.selfcast.com/nashrcracer


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, is it true next year at the champs there going to put a bunch of big rocks in the infield so they can have a crawling class too??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Indoor Champs -- very sad - Only 33 heats - and they were done by 7pm yesterday. They could have held this event in two days - maybe I would have entered if it were only 2 days --- NOT!


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe they will run BRP cars


----------



## Micro_Racer

1/18th scale BRP - the Future of R/C! --- Simple --- Fun --- More Bang for your Buck --- Competitive -- Simple --- Fun ------ all in a little package!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> You coming out to watch? If so bring that motor :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Orange racer>> You out there? I still have not received anything


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro >> You coming out to watch? If so bring that motor :thumbsup:


If I come out Sunday it would be around 11am - I want to get out to Classics for some road action!

I will have motors


----------



## BudBartos

Come on out Guy's there no body here:drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - you home? - you must be on your laptop! I see Tyler running now -- he looks slow.... Why bother going when I can see it all from the comfort of my own home!

Tylers fast lap is only in the low 10's -- he needs to step it up!


----------



## BudBartos

Thats what they do now sit home and watch it. Tyler was fast in the other class had trouble in stock. SG1 missed TQ by like .002. One little wall tap and that was it. How come He never hits anything with His BRP car ??

Yes it was 5 steps to the track but sat in the hall at the booth with the laptop and watched the action. I did run is several times to see Myself on the live feed. There was like a 5 second delay so I could run back out and see Myself in front of the world. Most fun I had so far this year at the champ's.
Thank You Mr Weaver for the purchase today I cashed out at a $19.00 day :woohoo::wave:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Thank You Mr Weaver for the purchase today I cashed out at a $19.00 day :woohoo::wave:


IS THAT BEFORE OR AFTER TAXES..:lol::tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

Race was ???? Sg1 did well in one class 3rd I beleive. Tyler broke 

Can't wait for some real racing BRP cars that is :thumbsup:

Next Sunday Classic Hobbies road course


----------



## Micro_Racer

Unfortunately, I will not be able to make the next race  . Bud has the brushless motors for those of you that ordered them.


----------



## surfer kev

just bought kit sv18v2m any set-up tips while i am assembling???? newbe that needs help thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Just do like the instructions say. Make sure You use 100 wt shock fluid in rear damper and pure thick silicone like our # 7460 on king pins. Don't use diff ring paste.


----------



## DAVON

surfer kev said:


> just bought kit sv18v2m any set-up tips while i am assembling???? newbe that needs help thanks


READ THE *TRACK TIPS FROM TANG* IN THE MINI SECTION OF HOBBYTALK.:thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeRacer

BudBartos said:


> Orange racer>> You out there? I still have not received anything


Sorry about the confusion, tried "paypaling" but had the wrong email. $ there now with interest :thumbsup:

Good to see some BRPers at the Indoor Champs this morning. Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. Been busy but hope to see everyone at a couple of winter races.


----------



## BudBartos

Orangeracer>> No problem got it Ok.


----------



## surfer kev

what is the biggest differance/advantage to the associated engine or the slot car motor??? which do you recommend


----------



## mini_racer

surfer kev said:


> what is the biggest differance/advantage to the associated engine or the slot car motor??? which do you recommend


I think the original cars were using slotcar motors, but the newer car is designed to use the AE 370 motor which is what most guys are using.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## DAVON

surfer kev said:


> what is the biggest differance/advantage to the associated engine or the slot car motor??? which do you recommend


THE SLOT CAR MOTOR WOULD BURN UP VERY EASILY AND THE 370 IS MUCH MORE DURABLE....AND THATS WHAT WE ALL USE IN THE SERIES HERE...370 ON 4 CELLS.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

surfer kev said:


> what is the biggest differance/advantage to the associated engine or the slot car motor??? which do you recommend


The slot motors are pretty slow on 4 cell We used those back when We were running 6 cell. You can still use them in the new car however but I would go with the 370.


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Are any of you kids up for a road trip January 10 & 11?? I saw there is going to be the "North American Mini Champs" in Kalamazoo, MI. If anyone is interested in going let me know. It looks like they will have 4 cell stock with a hand out brushed motor and open class. They also have other 1/18 and 1/24 classes.
> Love,
> Wayne


I started a new thread on this subject -- please check it out!


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> I started a new thread on this subject -- please check it out!


If i wouldn't go a local multi-day event, I certainly won't drive out of state to one.


----------



## martian 710

Well I finally got my r/c stuff out of the storage trailer and into the new house today!!!:thumbsup: I don't know how good the the batts are going to be after going from +90*to 12* for the last three months. We can't make it Sunday because of a big family holiday reunion. Logan and I should be at the next race though.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Well I finally got my r/c stuff out of the storage trailer and into the new house today!!!:thumbsup: I don't know how good the the batts are going to be after going from +90*to 12* for the last three months. We can't make it Sunday because of a big family holiday reunion. Logan and I should be at the next race though.:wave:


Good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

The IR will be high


----------



## BudBartos

Whats IR ??


----------



## Hangtime

When my batts set a while they have a high Internal Resistance.


----------



## BudBartos

Thats high tech stuff there


----------



## BudBartos

WOW the goverment finally said We are in a resession :freak:They should have asked Me I knew it 3 years ago !!!

So Who all will be going Sunday to Classic to take on the road course?
I know Don, Pat and myself will be there.
I'm getting there about 11:00 dropping off our race stuff and then going for lunch. Will be back from lunch about 12:30.

3 racers so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Bohh

I'd like to be there, just to see a bigger turn out and see how it goes. I don't have an 18th scale yet. Off topic, but does anyone know how much it is at classics to race in an additional class? Is it another $15.00?


----------



## agholub

Bohh said:


> Does anyone know how much it is at classics to race in an additional class? Is it another $15.00?


The second class is $10.


----------



## BudBartos

Andy>> You running your BRP Sunday?


----------



## cola

I only payed $10.00 Sunday.


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> WOW the goverment finally said We are in a resession :freak:They should have asked Me I knew it 3 years ago !!!
> 
> So Who all will be going Sunday to Classic to take on the road course?
> I know Don, Pat and myself will be there.
> I'm getting there about 11:00 dropping off our race stuff and then going for lunch. Will be back from lunch about 12:30.
> 
> 3 racers so far :thumbsup:


Anyone else ???


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there Sunday, David T will let me know Fri If he can make it.


----------



## DAVON

*I'LL BE THERE..:thumbsup:*


----------



## agholub

cola said:


> I only payed $10.00 Sunday.


Steve discounts the minis by $5. Normal entry fee for the first class is $15. So I guess if you ran 2 mini classes it would be $10 + $5? Worst case scenario it would be $10 + $10.


----------



## agholub

BudBartos said:


> Andy>> You running your BRP Sunday?


Yes. I will be there with BRP in hand. This is my first real BRP race. Looking forward to the experience.

Is the novak 13.5 mongoose motor legal for the brushless class? If not, I'll be running stock.

See you Sunday!

Andy


----------



## BudBartos

We only allow the 4200 brushless. We are allowing open gearing however.

Stock is open gearing also so break out those old pinion gears


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm hopin' to make it sunday.


----------



## BudBartos

You better Your one of the few I do road races for


----------



## Hangtime

My car is ready to go. I want to switch servos my futabas came in. No more deans plugs. I've gone bullet style.


----------



## cola

Hangtime said:


> No more deans plugs. I've gone bullet style.


:thumbsup:


David


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Is anyone running VTA Sunday other than Andy and me?
Jeff


----------



## ghoulardi

Depend on my back.


----------



## BudBartos

We can carry Your stuff in and out


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> You better Your one of the few I do road races for


DON'T LET BUD BULLY YOU INTO COMING ROSS...IF YOU CAN'T MAKE IT YOU CAN'T MAKE IT....BUD LEAVE ROSS ALONE..


----------



## BudBartos

Ok looks like 8 so far


----------



## BudBartos

Has anyone received there Jan RC Driver yet? Just wondering if it is out already.


----------



## BudBartos

Also I will have the brushless motors Micro ordered at the race Sunday. Bring $$


----------



## Easy

How many of the brushless motors do we need to keep on hand?
As much as I can race during the winter, I need only one!!!!
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Micro ordered 2 extra. With what We are doing they shouild last a long time.


----------



## BudBartos

Easy >> You comming out or are You going to be movin snow come Sunday


----------



## Easy

Probably moving snow. The way it has been here, I only get a rest once a week. I will be out moving piles, running out of room to pile it in some places.
Don


----------



## agholub

BudBartos said:


> Has anyone received there Jan RC Driver yet? Just wondering if it is out already.


I got mine a couple weeks ago. There is a nice shot of the BRP Cot body used on a LTO Scalpel conversion on page 148.


----------



## Bohh

Thanks for the continuing help guys. Another question if you don't mind. For stock class, would I be best getting 2x2 saddle packs or a 4 cell stick pack?

Thanks!


----------



## TangTester

2x2 saddle pack will work in the BRP cars. The sticks will not fit


----------



## Bohh

Great, thank you! Do you know approximately how long to make the wires between the saddles?

Also, do you know how classes are determined for non BRP specific classes? There were few people at the Classic Race last Sunday, but some Associated RC18's were in the race. 

And in this thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=237047 there is no BRP class. Could a BRP'er run with the RC18's?

Thanks a lot! Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## agholub

At Classic, when not enough for a complete class show, they mix you with other classes. Normally an RC18 cannot compete easily with a BRP from what I have seen. The RC18 running Stock motor with 6 cell pack seems very comparable to the speed of the BRP Stock cars. Cornering is where the BRP wins.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Bohh two of us BRP racers beat the 18t last Sunday. So yes we were close in speed, but they should not really run together because of the width differences and other handling problems.


----------



## Bohh

Thanks for the replies guys. I understand now. But, isn't BRP one of the bigger classes? Is it bigger than the 18t/b/r? We're looking to join in on something with a lot of entries as well as be able to do road and oval. 

But it looks like the 1/1/09 oval race will not include BRP's, is that because they are less popular?

Thanks!


----------



## BudBartos

Most of the BRP racers go to Friddies Hobbies the last points race there were 22 entries. Also most of us don't like to go to the big races since Your there all day and not doing much. Come on down Sunday to Classics and check it out We should have baround 15 entries or so.


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone >> If You have any 16D motors that are is somewhat good shap can You bring some to the race Sunday.


----------



## Mike Clark

BudBartos said:


> Anyone >> If You have any 16D motors that are is somewhat good shap can You bring some to the race Sunday.


Hey Bud. I thought you guys went to the larger motor.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes thats why I don't have any. I have been coverting old BRP dynos into slot car motor dynos. Get alot more $$ there than in RC


----------



## Easy

Bud
You have a pm
Don


----------



## Mike Clark

BudBartos said:


> Yes thats why I don't have any. I have been coverting old BRP dynos into slot car motor dynos. Get alot more $$ there than in RC


What's in the conversion? I have an old BRP dyno.


----------



## BudBartos

http://cgi.ebay.com/Motor-dyno-slot...Z7318QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - I have about 15 16d motors I can give you. Also remember, I will not make the race this weekend - please pick up the points..


----------



## BudBartos

OK everyone remind Me to get a set of results sheets from Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Hey Bud

Don't forget the results sheets from steve!


----------



## Easy

Result sheets? We don't need no stinkin result sheets!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Remind Me sunday befor He prints them  :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Is it OVER


----------



## Easy

Is what over???


----------



## BobS311

What time do we start Sunday?


----------



## BudBartos

Racing starts at 2:00 I think doors open at 11:00


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I see the Gate is under water, what a bummer. I would not wish this kind of luck on anybody. I hope they find a new site that can be used for the Nationals.


----------



## surfer kev

just purchased a brp yesterday from online, battery question i have some 1600 packs i ran in my mini slider and thought about splitting them to put in brp. Is this legal? and what battery would you recommend to run if i went to purchase? thanks can't wait to go thanks again bud for the car.


----------



## Micro_Racer

*The Gate*

I know we don't race at the Gate, but the local track is in need of some help. Check out the below thread:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/norcar-cleveland-style-gate/258099-gate.html

If you can assist in the clean up and move, please contact Paul. Also if you know of a building that the track can move to, please let Paul know.


----------



## Micro_Racer

surfer kev said:


> just purchased a brp yesterday from online, battery question i have some 1600 packs i ran in my mini slider and thought about splitting them to put in brp. Is this legal? and what battery would you recommend to run if i went to purchase? thanks can't wait to go thanks again bud for the car.


Congrat's on your new BRP! Most of the BRP racers in Ohio run the Team Scream 1500's. 
http://teamscreamracing.com/catagory.php?type=micro_cells

In our series you can run any 2/3A battery you want. So splitting the 1600's would be fine.


----------



## surfer kev

awesome thanks do you run oval chassis or the two by two???


----------



## Micro_Racer

The majority of races in our series are run on an oval track, so most of us have converted to the LTO chassis.


----------



## surfer kev

will that pack they list on web tsr1500194 work on the stock non-oval chassis


----------



## sg1

surfer kev said:


> will that pack they list on web tsr1500194 work on the stock non-oval chassis


Those are 4 loose cells that are matched. You'll have to solder them up 2 x 2. You can then take them apart and set them up for 4 in a row if you get the oval chassis.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks SG1 No wonder Your the national champion :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I have the rack packed !! New TSR1500 cells are in and don't forget those that ordered 4200 brushless from Micro I have those also :thumbsup: 

See You all around 11:00 :wave:


----------



## iroczcec

bud you have pm


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Could you bring a few pairs of diff rings and those delrin pieces the ring glues on to??!!??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - Don't forget the points  - Have fun racing all - it's 78 here in sunny San Diego!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well back in *cold* Ohio.... So how was the racing at Classics? Was if fun to go right and left :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

11 BRPs today 8 stocks 1 super stock and 3 brushless.

It was ok today, but it has been almost 2 or 3 years since I ran a normal road coarse. Track layout was good. The only think I did not like was the 2 pm start......noon would be better.

Only bad note was Ross left early because of back pain. I feel for you, I have been there and it is the worse pain. Get better soon.

Tang
P.S. I did win super stock.....100 points LOL


----------



## BudBartos

Pretty fun day on the road course !!! SG1 was super fast with His brushless 1 sec a lap faster than Me :freak:Track was nice and flowing new boards are great. Food was good too 
Thanks Steve and crew !!!
Brushless
SG1 Tq 
main
SG1 27 5.01
Bud 25 5.05

Don 8 ?????


Super stock 
TQ Tang
1st
Tang 24 5.00

Stock
TQ the rent a racer ( Bud ) 
1st Bud 25 5.03 Yes the rent a racer was faster than My brushless 
2nd David T 24 5.02
3rd Andy H 24 5.11
4th Dave L 22 5 .03
5th Don D 21 5.01
6th Bob S 20 5.11
7th Ryan S 15 4.55
8th Ross J DNS bad back

Thanks all for coming out :thumbsup:


----------



## Bohh

Hey guys,

Where do you get your decals for the numbers and sponsors for your cars? 

Thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Tang - that must have been really challenging - racing yourself


----------



## Micro_Racer

SG1 - two laps faster than Bud! WOW - you are ready for the indoor 1/18th champs! good luck this weekend!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Tang - that must have been really challenging - racing yourself


He couldn't beat Bud.... Bud ran stock.... If I recall, there may have been another stock racer on the same lap as Tang... see what happens when you're not there... I vote NO POINTS FOR TANG!!!!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> SG1 - two laps faster than Bud! WOW - you are ready for the indoor 1/18th champs! good luck this weekend!


That little 4200 was geared to the moon in the main!! Luckily I only had to start from a dead stopped 1 time..lol..


----------



## Donald Deutsch

At least Tang showed up, that means he earned the points for being there. Thats more than others in the class did.


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> At least Tang showed up, that means he earned the points for being there. Thats more than others in the class did.


Are you implying he should get an "attendance" award???


----------



## Micro_Racer

Donald Deutsch said:


> At least Tang showed up, that means he earned the points for being there. Thats more than others in the class did.


WHOA Don - Unfortunately, their are just some things more important than racing. I was unable to attend this race due to an important meeting I had to attend in San Diego. The points series is set up so that you can skip 4 races. Trust me, I was extremely disappointed to learn I needed to be out of town during a road race, I am one of the few racers who really like road racing.
- that was an unnecessary and inconsiderate comment...


----------



## BudBartos

You are one of the 3 We hold road races for  The other one went home with a bad back and the 3rd had BIG TIME FUN I hope :thumbsup: One more road couse next year !!!

You should have skipped San Diego and came to the race :woohoo:


I never ran the brushless on road course it was not as easy to drive as the brushed. Had to be carful appling power or it would cog to 2 pole. What I don't like is the feel of the brakes.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> You should have skipped San Diego and came to the race :woohoo:


Trust me I did everything I could to ditch this meeting  - I would have preferred to be at the track than in a plane for 9 hours.


----------



## BudBartos

You love sunny San Diego :thumbsup:


----------



## agholub

I loved racing BRPs on the Road Course. The competition was great. I'll be looking forward to the next road race event for sure. 

Thanks for the fun,

Andy


----------



## General

Thanks to all you guys who showed from the BRP's, and everyone else. It was another fun day of racing and getting better by the week. I look foward to seeing everyone this Sun. Remember this week is a free race day for everyone on Sunday.


----------



## BobS311

Great time....I liked the road course although Ryan would gladly argue the point.:drunk:

Very nice layout and loads of fun....now if I could just set the car up properly.....


----------



## sg1

BobS311 said:


> Great time....I liked the road course although Ryan would gladly argue the point.:drunk:
> 
> Very nice layout and loads of fun....now if I could just set the car up properly.....


ask Bud for set up help.. he was only 2 laps down...


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Great time....I liked the road course although Ryan would gladly argue the point.:drunk:
> 
> Very nice layout and loads of fun....now if I could just set the car up properly.....


Bring it to the BRP garage !!!


----------



## BudBartos

You all will be able to watch the 1/18th on road nationals at RC Madness.


http://www.rcmadness.com/500_Webcam.asp

Watch SG1, Tyler, Mark S and team scream take on the world with there BRP SC18V2M racers :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

When Does It Start???


----------



## sg1

Thursday is parctice in the morning, then a club race at 7pm, Friday is oval practice from open till 3pm, then road coarse practice till close. Saturday is 3 qualifiers for road and oval, then the mains on Sunday.


----------



## Bohh

Hey guys,

Rebuilding a car I got and had a question on the rear dampener. When you fill that up, is it normal for it to leak out a little around the rear on the top pod plate?

How often do you have to go in there and refill it?

Thanks!


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> You all will be able to watch the 1/18th on road nationals at RC Madness.
> 
> 
> http://www.rcmadness.com/500_Webcam.asp
> 
> Watch SG1, Tyler, Mark S and team scream take on the world with there BRP SC18V2M racers :thumbsup:


Move up

SG1 >> There already practicing :lol:


----------



## BudBartos

Bohh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Rebuilding a car I got and had a question on the rear dampener. When you fill that up, is it normal for it to leak out a little around the rear on the top pod plate?
> 
> How often do you have to go in there and refill it?
> 
> Thanks!


yes thats fine. I just check mine each race day.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Move up
> 
> SG1 >> There already practicing :lol:


They won't have tires left by the time it's race day!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good luck this weekend Wayne and Tyler !!


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Good luck this weekend Wayne and Tyler !!


As long as we stay away from ther hookers we'll be fine....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Anyone going to Freddies this Sunday?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> As long as we stay away from ther hookers we'll be fine....


Thats what I meant good luck with the hookers:freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - you going to make it out to the next race on the 28th?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> K-5 - you going to make it out to the next race on the 28th?


Good point micro i dont have to work.....Bud can i reserve the truck???


----------



## BudBartos

Truck is reserved for the 28th for 3 time BRP champ K-5 caper :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> Truck is reserved for the 28th for 3 time BRP champ K-5 caper :thumbsup:


thanks Bud, hope to do better with it this time looking forward to getting out there again..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bohh

Thanks for the info. Bud. I will try to remember and check mine on race days too.

Another novice question if you all don't mind. How do you break in new batteries?

Thanks!


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Anyone going to Freddies this Sunday?


I'LL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bohh said:


> Thanks for the info. Bud. I will try to remember and check mine on race days too.
> 
> Another novice question if you all don't mind. How do you break in new batteries?
> 
> Thanks!


cycle them 3 times - that is charge them up and dis-charge. I charge my at 3.0 amps and dis-charge at 10 amps using my Duratrax Ice Charger.


----------



## Micro_Racer

DAVON said:


> I'LL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


Cool - I will have my brushless BRP and my RC18T just in case they have the jumps out!


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> cycle them 3 times - that is charge them up and dis-charge. I charge my at 3.0 amps and dis-charge at 10 amps using my Duratrax Ice Charger.


Only cycle once a day


----------



## Bohh

Is it important to charge them at a really low rate for the first time?

Thanks guys!


----------



## BudBartos

What batteries do You have?


----------



## Bohh

2/3A elite 1500mah 4 cells. They came with the package, but are supposedly "new."


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on the points thread....BRP Rental Truck still #1


----------



## BudBartos

Bohh said:


> 2/3A elite 1500mah 4 cells. They came with the package, but are supposedly "new."


 
Some of those are touchy. I would go 2 amps and discharge at 10 when You go to race 3 amps is fine.


----------



## martian 710

The Elite's are good batts for the money. I ran them when I first started racing BRP's. They used to vent alot when charging (I only ever charged them at 2 amps)but once I bought a discharge tray and started equalizing them before charging them it seemed to be a lot less of a problem.


----------



## Bohh

Do the batteries get ruined when they vent?

What kind of discharge tray will do the 2/3a cells? I've only seen them for the bigger cells.

Thanks!


----------



## cola

Bohh said:


> Do the batteries get ruined when they vent?
> 
> What kind of discharge tray will do the 2/3a cells? I've only seen them for the bigger cells.
> 
> Thanks!



If you go to integy.com they make a discharge tray for 2/3a cells.


David


----------



## DAVON

TEKIN MAKES A MINI BATTERY DOCTOR.... http://www.teamtekin.com/dischargers.html IT WORKS GREAT AND EASY TO USE.:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Bohh said:


> Do the batteries get ruined when they vent?
> 
> What kind of discharge tray will do the 2/3a cells? I've only seen them for the bigger cells.
> 
> Thanks!


Mine just made some hissing and popping sounds but still worked fine. I use the tekin mini battery doctor.


----------



## BudBartos

Save Your money and get some TSR1500 cells  I have them on the rack for $23.00 with battery bars.


----------



## BudBartos

The Gerber Nats crew should be getting to the track soon :thumbsup:

http://www.rcmadness.com/500_Webcam.asp


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like alot of practice going on. Did not see our heros yet


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> The Gerber Nats crew should be getting to the track soon :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.rcmadness.com/500_Webcam.asp


 Click on the live 640x380
Move up


----------



## agholub

I saw Wayne run for a couple minutes... he looked really fast. Tyler picked up his car.


----------



## BudBartos

Talked to SG1 as He waved to Me from the track !! He said 4200 clogging alot 2 castle guys real fast power wise bet the running some thing else 
No club race tonight oval practice Friday. Doesn't think there are too many entries.

Tyler is running My green bodies so He will be easy to pick out. I think Wayne is pink !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - what ESC is Wayne using? If he is using the 12th scale, it is a sensor BL ESC - even if you disconnect the sensor, the ESC still expects to see it. I think that may be adding to the clogging issue.


----------



## Hangtime

Its cogging fellas, the clogging is in your pipes at home. LOL!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - what ESC is Wayne using? If he is using the 12th scale, it is a sensor BL ESC - even if you disconnect the sensor, the ESC still expects to see it. I think that may be adding to the clogging issue.


Thats what They are using and I'm sure the timming is cranked up. The Tekin tech guy told them to use those 

WOW that oval is wide !!!!

Wonder how much ice they got there? At least the electric is still on.


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Its cogging fellas, the clogging is in your pipes at home. LOL!


No it's clogging because when it happens Wayne gets mad and does alittle dance on the drivers stand :woohoo:


----------



## mini_racer




----------



## K-5 CAPER

lots of clogging going on there but i would throw a caper on the one on the right


----------



## K-5 CAPER

must be lunch 4 hours..............no practicing


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> lots of clogging going on there but i would throw a caper on the one on the right


 
Right ON


----------



## BudBartos

Talked with Tyler He said they are dialed :thumbsup:The castle guys that were fast with there own 4200 motor were slow with the hand out race motors !! Wonder why :freak: maybe there practice motors were labled wrong

Not very many oval cars I guess.


----------



## Micro_Racer

So what classes are Wayne and Tyler running?


----------



## BudBartos

Tyler is running mod both 2wd road and oval. Wayne stock road and mod oval.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Bud, are the Castle guys running Scapels?


----------



## BudBartos

Don>> I beleive so. $800.00 ones also !!!!
After first round of qualifing Wayne TQ in stock by 1 lap  John C is third.
In Modified Wayne TQ Tyler second and John C third. :thumbsup:

I will give Him a call soon.
They did not have enough for Oval :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> The Gerber Nats crew should be getting to the track soon :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.rcmadness.com/500_Webcam.asp


 
You can watch with the rest of the world right here


----------



## BudBartos

Just talked with Tyler. Wayne is TQ in stock by like 2 laps. Rest has not changed.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Just talked with Tyler. Wayne is TQ in stock by like 2 laps. Rest has not changed.


WHAT WOULD YOU EXPECT...THEY'RE DRIVING THE BEST 1/18TH SCALE CARS MADE.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
GOOD LUCK GUYS.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Well all the BRP cars destroyed the competition in qualifing. Tyler TQ with My car in Mod. Wayne laps ahead in stock. Tlyer said they were going to run oval there were several others running practice. But they made the mistake and ran several practice runs and were waaaay fast. It came time to sign up and nobody else would run  

Hope they do well in the mains :thumbsup:

There was a old time racer there from Toledo running a scalpel He got on the ph when I was talking with wayne and said He could not beleive how that BRP car ran !!!! Of course We know how they run


----------



## Bill Weaver

Are the scalpels on foam tires, if they are, what will be this years excuse??


----------



## BudBartos

Yes of course. They just have to spend more $$$$


----------



## DAVON

WILL THE R/C MAGAZINES PUT THIS AS A HEADLINE...SCALPEL DRIVERS SCARED OFF THE TRACK BY THE MIGHTY BRP.
I HOPE IT HELPS WITH SALES BUD....THEY SHOULD HAVE LEARNED FROM LAST YEARS A$$ WHOOPING THEY GOT.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bohh

Hi guys,

My Dad is assembling his BRP for the Race at Classics tomorrow. When he is putting the rear axle in with the differential, the tire where you put the plastic piece into, so that the diff ring can be glued to it, appears to go in too far. This allows the foam tire to rub the spur gear. We're kind of at a loss. We put a spacer in ( a scrap servo horn) and this worked to some degree - it isn't rubbing the gear. But now the wheel nut barely goes on and compresses the spring way too much.

What are we missing? He's using purple compound rear tires.

Thanks!


----------



## agholub

It sounds like the pinion might not be on the motor enough. The outside edge of my pinion is .385 from the motor plate. The wheel is very close to the gear, but not touching. My car has two thin spacers between the bushing and the hub on both sides.

To move the pinion on the motor take it out of the car. Place the shaft on a firm surface (the end without the pinion) and gently tap the pinion on a little bit at a time until it fits. If you do not support the shaft when you press on the pinion you can damage the motor. It is more difficult to pull the pinion off, so be careful. They sell special pinion pulling tools. 

Worst case scenario, bring it to the race tomorrow and we'll get you running.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Bohh

Hi Andy,

Thank you for the response. Unfortunatly, this occurs even before the pinion is placed onto the motor - or even before the axle is put into the car.

You glue one of the diff ring to a little plastic piece that fits into one tire. This plastic piece appears to go in too far, which in turn lets the foam tire (the one with the diff ring glued to it) rub against the spur gear.

So, we put a spacer behind the piece you glue into the tire, but now the diff spring is completely compressed just about because the tire is farther out towards the threads.

It's hard to put it into type 

Thank you for your help!

-Mike


----------



## agholub

Hi Mike

What happens if you flip the plastic ring that goes in the wheel? Is there an inner lip that goes inside the differential ring to keep it centered? there should be. It definetely sounds odd. I do not think you should have the shim made from the servo horn in there. The ring might be cracked and is sitting in too far?

Finish up the rest of the car the best you can and we'll figure it out tomorrow. I have an extra rear diff setup we can take parts from if need be. I won't be there until about 12:30p.

Steve at Classic (the owner) can probably help you figure it out too.

--Andy


----------



## Hangtime

Bohh said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Thank you for the response. Unfortunatly, this occurs even before the pinion is placed onto the motor - or even before the axle is put into the car.
> 
> You glue one of the diff ring to a little plastic piece that fits into one tire. This plastic piece appears to go in too far, which in turn lets the foam tire (the one with the diff ring glued to it) rub against the spur gear.
> 
> So, we put a spacer behind the piece you glue into the tire, but now the diff spring is completely compressed just about because the tire is farther out towards the threads.
> 
> It's hard to put it into type
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> -Mike


Sometimes the tire rubber just sticks out to far causing the tire to touch the spur gear. In this case I have trimed the tire. it should not take much. I used a x- acto knive with the tire on the car running. Just feed the knife slowly.

-Rick


----------



## Bill Weaver

those are monday after lunch tires, check the date code!!


----------



## BudBartos

Look at the gear it maybe cut slightly off center and one side is deeper that the other. if so flip it over. Tire may just be too wide. If you can set screw it to a 1/8th drill bit or similar and put it in a drill and spin it up and cut a thin slice off with a hobby knife.


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> WILL THE R/C MAGAZINES PUT THIS AS A HEADLINE...SCALPEL DRIVERS SCARED OFF THE TRACK BY THE MIGHTY BRP.
> I HOPE IT HELPS WITH SALES BUD....THEY SHOULD HAVE LEARNED FROM LAST YEARS A$$ WHOOPING THEY GOT.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
I don't think so  Last year they listed Mark S who was running a BRP and won stock as running a M18 in the 2wd class and winning with it :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone going to Freddies today????


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Look at the gear it maybe cut slightly off center and one side is deeper that the other. if so flip it over. Tire may just be too wide. If you can set screw it to a 1/8th drill bit or similar and put it in a drill and spin it up and cut a thin slice off with a hobby knife.


 Or... put another diff riing in the wheel, then put the drive adapter in. Worked for me.


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver said:


> those are monday after lunch tires, check the date code!!


 
Tang did it


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,
You got PM


----------



## BudBartos

Just watched SG1 take the stock national title :thumbsup:That Pink COT looked way fast.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Congrates to the Gerber sweep. Good showing for our local racers. The main results are posted on the raceways website.


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like BRP SC18V2M's finished 1,2,3 in Mod. Don't know the order yet!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Ok here is the scoop from Wayne.
Stock Wayne TQ and in the main Wanye won by almost 1 lap John C the owner of team scream was 3rd 
In mod Tyler was TQ and in the main Tyler won, Wayne was 2nd and John C was 3rd a BRP car sweep :thumbsup: Guess my car that I loaned Tyler was bolted.

Congrats to our 2 new national champions !! Can't wait to race You on the 28th at Freddies


----------



## DAVON

*SWEEEEEP!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:
*WAY TO GO GUYS!!!!!*


----------



## Bohh

Thanks for the tips guys. We'll have to look into it. We had to leave early from Classics today, but there were only two BRPs there today. My dad and I. Did any show up at Freddies? I thought there'd be more at Classics.Where did you all go?

Thanks!


----------



## martian 710

Congratulations Wayne, Tyler, and John!!! I wish I could have been there too!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Two BRP's at Freddies - David and me, running our brushless.


----------



## Bohh

Hmm, is a lower turnout common for non-point race days for stock BRP class?


----------



## Ohio_Norm

Bud, You have a PM


----------



## cola

Congratulations Wayne and Tyler on the wins!!!!!!!!!!!::thumbsup::hat:



David


----------



## mini_racer

Congrats Wayne, Tyler......... and Bud :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Bohn>> its 2 weeks before Christmas and time is hard to find right now, in Jan. turn out will be higher


----------



## sg1

*Results*

Hey Kids,
We finally got back!! The turnout was good for 1/18 cars, 21 total heats for qualifying. It was reduced down to 17 mains when they put 10 in a heat. The pancar turnout was low, everyone loves those x-ray touring cars!! 4wd was probably the biggest classes. Overall things went well. Tyler TQ'ed and won Mod class. He ran a 6.9kv motor with Bud's car and was fast!! John from Team Scream had the fastest individual lap time with his BRP in mod. I just tried to follow them...lol.. In stock I TQ'ed and won the main by almost a lap. John was 3rd a turn behind 2nd. The car I ran at Classic was awsome there. I did nothing to it but change to paragon. The oval class was cancelled to to lack of participation. Tyler and I ran to packs threw and were bolted!! Nobody signed in after we practiced...lol.. I saw a few of the other cars run with conversions, they got put away and not brought back out. well, that's a quick recap, see you all at the races!
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

Way to got Guy's !!!!! The orders are just pouring in Bohh >> Make plans on Freddies on Dec 28th I think that will be a big turnout. Everyone will have there new Christmas toys


----------



## Easy

Congrats to Wayne and Tyler, You guys did great!!!!!
Don


----------



## BobS311

Bud, you have a PM,
Bob


----------



## BudBartos

WOW !!! Win on Sunday sell on Monday :thumbsup: Thanks SG1 Tyler and Sr.

I think the BRP SC18V2M is going to be the hit of RC future as We slide towards a depression


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Bud, you have a PM,
> Bob


 
Got it I will get it out today !!!!
Norm>> Your stuff already shipped.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> WOW !!! Win on Sunday sell on Monday :thumbsup: Thanks SG1 Tyler and Sr.
> 
> I think the BRP SC18V2M is going to be the hit of RC future as We slide towards a depression


Hopefully it will sell on Tues. and Wed. also!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Hopefully it will sell on Tues. and Wed. also!!!:thumbsup:


I'm sure it will !!! Hobby stuff is pretty much ression proof. People got's to play


----------



## BudBartos

Got to see the trophies from the nats !!! Nice 

Way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## nutz4rc

Bud,

You make a great car (I know you know that). I recently bought one and ran it at our short high banked carpet oval (here in cold Indiana). Everyone who saw it said-wow. We now have two more running, one being built, one ordered, and a new racer who may be running one soon.

They are contagious. Running Associated motor and 4 cells. Turning laps around 4 seconds. Fast 1/18th Slider and Late Model run 3.3 laps (six cells).

You recently spoke to Kevin Cole one of the new guys and he suggested our LHS be a dealer this spring. Owner is going to look into it after holdiay season is over.


----------



## BudBartos

Good to hear !!!! Thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer

BRP - the future of R/C!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Is anyone going to race BRPs on the 21st?


----------



## BudBartos

Don S and Myself were thinking about it ??? Have to get ready for the 28th You know !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sorry, I can't make it out Sunday - to much holiday stuff to do!


----------



## BudBartos

Thats why the 28th will be HUGE I hear We may see ZOOM and maybe even Gary Chapin


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Thats why the 28th will be HUGE I hear We may see ZOOM and maybe even Gary Chapin


The Local news paper will be out this Sunday taking picture and doing a story on us. :thumbsup: Rounding people up for the 2009 race season. More the merrier


----------



## sg1

Tyler and I may be there along with DrUnK MiKe if the rent a ride is available!!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Tyler and I may be there along with DrUnK MiKe if the rent a ride is available!!!


Rent A racer is rented already for the 28th !!


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Rent A racer is rented already for the 29th !!


OK, Hows about the 28th?


----------



## BudBartos

Thats what I said 

So SG1 >>> What was the Nat's winning and TQ setups ??? Both stock and Modified. Did You use many Hop Ups? New chassis, tires, body or were they basicly box stock cars that anyone can buy for $89.95 ? :thumbsup:


----------



## DLS II

I'm curious too! Which motor for stock,modified? Is the new standard for pan cars 4cell? By the way what's the part # for a SC18 top plate? Don


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Thats what I said
> 
> So SG1 >>> What was the Nat's winning and TQ setups ??? Both stock and Modified. Did You use many Hop Ups? New chassis, tires, body or were they basicly box stock cars that anyone can buy for $89.95 ? :thumbsup:


You could buy those cars from you, run the COT body, Blue dot tires, Team Scream cells and off you go!! 2 more national titles for BRP!! That's 4 titles in 4 tries, not bad for such a basic looking car..lol..


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> You could buy those cars from you, run the COT body, Blue dot tires, Team Scream cells and off you go!! 2 more national titles for BRP!! That's 4 titles in 4 tries, not bad for such a basic looking car..lol..


 
KISS Baby and 15 years in 1/18th :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

DLS II said:


> I'm curious too! Which motor for stock,modified? Is the new standard for pan cars 4cell? By the way what's the part # for a SC18 top plate? Don


Don't sell top plate seperate. If You need one contact Me. All We run is 4 cell the cars are just too fast on 6 cell not that they won't handle it but they are just way too fast and 99% of the racers would not be able to drive them and have fun.


----------



## Hangtime

Donald Deutsch said:


> Is anyone going to race BRPs on the 21st?


Won't make it Don. The holiday family visits begin. I'll see you after xmas.


----------



## DAVON

Donald Deutsch said:


> Is anyone going to race BRPs on the 21st?


I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I'm going to try !!! Have to get all these orders out for the National championship winning BRP SC18V2M :woohoo:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Well woo hoo .*

YES INDEEEEEEED . Congratulations to Wayne and Tyler are certainly in order as well as to The Budman for his winning product.
I should be there on the 28th. Finally gave in & went to a chiropractor. Actually seems to have done some good. Its a real shame that I won't be able to marshal though .


----------



## mini_racer

BudBartos said:


> *National championship winning BRP SC18V2M *


Is THAT a new model? :thumbsup:







:tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

No the only one We have now besides the rental. It's like Yours.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

That is the latest variation with the motor in front of the rear axle. The newest addition is the oval chassis which improves handling in the oval. It is available seperatly.


----------



## mini_racer

BudBartos said:


> No the only one We have now besides the rental. It's like Yours.


I was only making a joke fellas :woohoo:

_ya know, that super secret spy model *NCWBRPSC18V2M* _




:thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Ohhhhh..... lol


----------



## mini_racer

ghoulardi said:


> Ohhhhh..... lol



I mean Bud already had enough initials going, why not add a few more....... 







I like it, that's what I'm gonna call mine :jest:


----------



## sg1

you need to have a "Tyler Gerber Edition" all stock...lol...


----------



## Micro_Racer

SC-18V2M - TGE


----------



## BudBartos

Super Car ??? There used to be a cartoon on when I was a little kid about 100 years ago it was called Super Car  Anyone remember it?


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Super Car ??? There used to be a cartoon on when I was a little kid about 100 years ago it was called Super Car  Anyone remember it?


_Supercar_ premiered in the UK on January 28, 1961. Created by Gerry Anderson, the show is about Supercar, a prototype vehicle that can travel through the air, over land, and underwater. Mike Mercury is the pilot of Supercar and goes around the world looking for adventure with 10 year old Jimmy.


----------



## mini_racer

BudBartos said:


> Super Car ??? There used to be a cartoon on when I was a little kid about 100 years ago it was called Super Car  Anyone remember it?


Speaking of like 100 years ago...........

_How about the Speed Racer Edition??????????_
Mach 9

SC-18V2M-SRE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Clark

2 More National titles!

How in the world did I miss this post?

Well again, it is clearly evident that BRP cars straight out of the box are the most competative R/C cars produced today. Definitly a National Championship quality product from a world class guy. 

Win on Sunday sell on Monday! You go Bud!


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Mike !!!!
Micro >> Good google  I love that little show.


----------



## Bohh

My dad and I hope to attend Freddie's this weekend. Will be our first oval race, and our first race with other BRP drivers. (Beside each other - LOL)


----------



## BudBartos

Bohh said:


> My dad and I hope to attend Freddie's this weekend. Will be our first oval race, and our first race with other BRP drivers. (Beside each other - LOL)


Don't know how big of a turnout there will be?? I'm still not sure if I will be there but I now for sure the 28th is going to be big :thumbsup: Make sure You intro yourself to the other BRP racers !!


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will most likely be there this Sunday...what time do we start?


----------



## DAVON

BobS311 said:


> Ryan and I will most likely be there this Sunday...what time do we start?


RACING STARTS AT NOON.:thumbsup:
SOME CRAWLERS HAVE BEEN SHOWING UP ON SUNDAYS SO PIT SPACES ARE GOING TO BE TIGHT GET THERE AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE.:thumbsup:
*BOHH*,WE WILL HAVE ENOUGH BRPers THIS SUNDAY TO RACE BUT NEXT WEEK THE WHOLE GROUP WILL BE THERE...ITS A POINTS RACE.


----------



## BudBartos

I thought the crawlers did there thing on saturdays ?


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> I thought the crawlers did there thing on saturdays ?


THEY HAVE BEEN THERE ON SUNDAYS AND I SAW THAT THEY ARE GOING TO BE THERE THIS SUNDAY AND NEXT WEEK THEY HAVE A SCHEDULED MEET SO ITS GOING TO BE *REALLY PACKED*.:drunk::freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie>> Why ?


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> I thought the crawlers did there thing on saturdays ?


SORRY THEY HAVE A SCHEDULED MEET THIS SUNDAY AND ITS GOING TO BE *REALLY PACKED.*


----------



## BudBartos

Thats good since I beleive the newspaper is coming out. Be nice guys and dress up 

Suit and tie no fat boy pants !! That leaves Me out 8>)


----------



## mini_racer

BudBartos said:


> Thats good since I beleive the newspaper is coming out. Be nice guys and dress up
> 
> Suit and tie no fat boy pants !! That leaves Me out 8>)


Does that mean clean underwear too? :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

That is optional :freak:


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> That is optional :freak:


It is optional as long as you don't pit next to Bud!
Don


----------



## vn1500

BudBartos said:


> I thought the crawlers did there thing on saturdays ?


Our schedule is on every other sunday than yours , but BRPers are devoted and keep going every week .:wave:

and a few of us crawlers practice on the off weeks.


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!


----------



## mini_racer

Easy said:


> It is optional as long as you don't pit next to Bud!
> Don


:lol:


----------



## MINIFREAK

Bud, Could you please post a pic of the new rear motor SC18 chasis kit? Thanks.


----------



## Micro_Racer

MINIFREAK said:


> Bud, Could you please post a pic of the new rear motor SC18 chasis kit? Thanks.


check out BRP's web site:

http://brpracing.com/18supercarv2.html

3 pictures of the SC-18V2M


----------



## mini_racer

gotta help the needy that don't know how to Google


----------



## BudBartos

MINIFREAK said:


> Bud, Could you please post a pic of the new rear motor SC18 chasis kit? Thanks.


The new car is a mid motor !!
thanks Mini racer


----------



## mini_racer

BudBartos said:


> The new car is a mid motor !!
> thanks Mini racer


I think some guys get confused with the whole mid/rear motor thing, and I had to explain on another forum that the "basic" difference on any car is motor position relative to the rear axle line.

_As Bud said_, the *new* model (SC-18V2M) is the mid motor design. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Will be at Freddies on sunday for some BRP racing excitment :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I will have the Rent A Racer ready if anyone is interested !!!!


----------



## nutz4rc

Bud,

I need some help. I have a SC 18V2 and it has the three and three batt slotted chassis as in the picture. 

I bought two used ones off the Internet. One assembled and never ran the other just the parts. However both have four and four batt slotted chassis. With the 370 pod and the motor in front of the axle the car is much longer than my car. It is too long for any BRP body to fit. Is this chassis made to run the motor behind the axle? Maybe I am too dense to "get it".

Feeling stupid says thanks.


----------



## TangTester

yes that is an older v2 the the rear mounted motor. BRP has conversion kits to switch it to a mid motor


----------



## nutz4rc

Just what I thought. Thanks for the confirmation. I didn't really expect an answer that quick since it was Saturday night. I wouldn't normally be posting but one of the tracks close to me didn't have power until 7 PM and the other doens't have any heat. No racing tonight.


----------



## Micro_Racer

So how was the racing at Freddies today?


----------



## BudBartos

It was good !!! 7 BRP racers putting it down  There was a pretty lite turnout BRP was the biggest class. Micro I need one of those 4200 motors. I think castle has some of there labeling messed up. the 2 running brushless late models were no where near the same speed. Dave Lazors 4200 has a 4100 label on it 

Bohh>>> Good getting to meet You folks hope You had a good time.


----------



## Bohh

Hi Bud, and Everyone Else,

We sure did have fun. Looking forward to racing with more of you next week. We just need to learn to drive 

The main was cut short for me, as one of the rock crawlers had the same freq. as me and was causing my car to go crazy. Sorry if it took any of you out.

See you next week. Have a Merry Christmas all!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> It was good !!! 7 BRP racers putting it down  There was a pretty lite turnout BRP was the biggest class. Micro I need one of those 4200 motors. I think castle has some of there labeling messed up. the 2 running brushless late models were no where near the same speed. Dave Lazors 4200 has a 4100 label on it
> 
> Bohh>>> Good getting to meet You folks hope You had a good time.


I had the same thing at the micro nats...lol... They gave me a 4100!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Any more info on mis labled motors?


----------



## sg1

If you have happened to buy a 4200 and recieved a 4100 you can return it to castle and get a 4200  Att. it to Joe Ford


----------



## sg1

Hows the turnout for the 28th looking??

We should have a new BRP racer,

Tyler will be there,

And an old BRPer is getting back in!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

So what new R/C gear will everybody have for the "after Christmas" race Sunday the 28th?

I hope Santa brings me another can of Whoop A$$! I am all out, and need to open a fresh can on Tang 

I hear Don D may get a new brushless system for his BRP!
Sounds like ZOOOM may have one of those fancy Spectrum DX3R radios!

What was on everyone's Christmas list?


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Hows the turnout for the 28th looking??
> 
> We should have a new BRP racer,
> 
> Tyler will be there,
> 
> And an old BRPer is getting back in!!


 
I think it will be BIG !!!!!


----------



## DAVON

*HEY BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Got it will have them at the race


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Got it will have them at the race


THANKS...:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Maybe this race will have a special lunch with it


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Freddie will have pizza $1.00 a pc. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Pizza is good..... But MAN SIZED WEENIES taste soooo much better....


----------



## DAVON

sg1 said:


> Pizza is good..... But MAN SIZED WEENIES taste soooo much better....


HEY,I THOUGHT THE GAYTE FLOODED????


----------



## BudBartos

Wow !!


----------



## ghoulardi

BRUTAL !!! :woohoo:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Lunch*

I still owe you a lunch Wayne. Better catch me before my back starts hurting. (if I time it right , about 10 minutes before the pizza gets there):freak:


----------



## ghoulardi

*News Flash !!!*

I hear there's a new version of the award winning BRP in the works. It will have blue anodized parts and be known as the " FACTORY TEAM EDITION"

Indeed...


----------



## martian 710

How's the weather up there guys. I'm sitting on the front porch sipping a Corona and lime in my shorts and t-shirt. It's going to be 82* tomorrow!!!:woohoo::woohoo: Everybody have a Merry Christmas!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Well it was very cold last 2 days but now it's freezing rain. But by Sat they are saying mid 60's Crazy.
Have a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Everyone have a great holiday, be very careful out there, my place is coated with ice and is extremely slippery.
Don


----------



## DougK

Have a great holiday, and hope to see you guys soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Merry Christmas Everyone !!!!!
Don't eat too many cookies


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone !!!!!
> Don't eat too many cookies


OR MAN SIZED WEENIES


----------



## Kyosho Racer

BUD YGPM,
Jeff


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Cookies did someone say cookies? Where where. See you all on the 28th.


----------



## mini_racer

sg1 said:


> OR MAN SIZED WEENIES


do you know how "weird" that sounds??


----------



## BudBartos

Kyosho Racer said:


> BUD YGPM,
> Jeff


Jeff >> got it I will get in mail today if You can make payment asap.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Payment made Bud.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## BudBartos

They are going out right now !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Merry Christmas everyone>> just got my computer back after 10 days in the shop..........Lost my job last week, so if anyone knows who's hiring it would be MUCH appreciated


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Merry Christmas everyone>> just got my computer back after 10 days in the shop..........Lost my job last week, so if anyone knows who's hiring it would be MUCH appreciated


Lost Your job You have been there forever  BRP will be hiring soon 

Your still in for the the Rent A Racer for the 28th right?
Another famous RC driver will be running My super stock car !! Who could it be ?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes on the rental ride Bud, have to get out of the house before i go crazy!! Yeah was there 11 years.


----------



## DAVON

*MERRY CHRISTMAS
EVERYONE* :wave::thumbsup::roll::woohoo:


----------



## Easy

DAVON said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS
> EVERYONE* :wave::thumbsup::roll::woohoo:


Same from me, hope to be able to race again soon, this weekend is full with family stuff, but soon if the weather abates.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 maybe you can be Bud's hired driver?!?!? I hope you can find some work soon.

So what did Santa bring everyone?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Micro>>>>>> What does that hired driver gig pay Bud??


----------



## biffbarnes

What time does the track open Sunday and what classes can you run? Do you need to bring a chair or extension cord?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Track opens around 8-8:30 - really depends on how early Freddie get their! Pit tables are available with power, and chairs.

We run BRP stock, pro-stock, brushless, stock late model, brushless late model, spec 1/10th truck, sliders, 1/10th brushless....just about anything! What do you have?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Santa brought me a hand full of bills, not money. Oh well I guess these days that is what christmas is all about. MERRY CHRISTMAS I think I will stay with Hanukkah.


----------



## DougK

Oh happy Hanukkah Don:thumbsup: Santa brought me a Tekin mini rage:woohoo:and 2 Castle 4200s


----------



## Micro_Racer

DougK said:


> Oh happy Hanukkah Don:thumbsup: Santa brought me a Tekin mini rage:woohoo:and 2 Castle 4200s


And another BRP'er joins the brushless revolution!

BTW -Santa brought me a Mini HP Laptop, perfect for track side ESC set-up!

COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## DougK

cool micro cause Im gonna need it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Doug you racing Sunday? If so bring the Mini Rage, we can program it even if it is still in the box


----------



## DougK

Can't, Jacobs Birthday on the 28th He is going to be 5 so Im out.


----------



## Hangtime

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!

K-5 Sorry to hear bad job new. Heck of a time to get it around the holidays & all.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Hangtime, ya santa pooped in my stocking for sure, next year its exlax in that fat [email protected]@rds cookies


----------



## OrangeRacer

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Hope Santa is good to everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> And another BRP'er joins the brushless revolution!
> 
> BTW -Santa brought me a Mini HP Laptop, perfect for track side ESC set-up!
> 
> COOL :thumbsup:


Santa brought me an Acer Aspire mini laptop for the track also, now if only I could get the weather to cooperate.................
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool - the Acer Aspire mini is a good track side PC! Not only does the weather have to clear up (it will be 60 degrees by the weekend), but you have to bring out that brushless you have been working on for a year! 
No excuses for this weekend slow Don!


----------



## sg1

If it's 60 outside will the sliders run outside??

Micro you have a PM


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 - PM back at you.....


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> If it's 60 outside will the sliders run outside??
> 
> Micro you have a PM


 
On the blue clay with big snowball tires !!!


SO Who will be there Sunday ???
I know there is 3 going in My truck !!!


----------



## Bohh

Dad and I are planning on going. We were wondering, on point race days are racers segregated by skill or some qualifying time?

Thanks! See you all Sunday!


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 5 !!!
Points days are seperated by classes so the speed will be more equal.


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Cool - the Acer Aspire mini is a good track side PC! Not only does the weather have to clear up (it will be 60 degrees by the weekend), but you have to bring out that brushless you have been working on for a year!
> No excuses for this weekend slow Don!


I have a family thing Sunday. I will try and make the next race (and will bring the brushless I promise).
Slower than slow Don


----------



## BudBartos

6 Racers so far :thumbsup:Gary C are You coming out ??? Bring that slash and run us over :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be at the track


----------



## BudBartos

Got 8 Freedie has his brushless ready to go !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Up to 12 since I know the new national champions SG1 and Tyler will be there along with 2 other secret new racers  
Hangtime >> You in?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I'm in......... What time do you anticipate getting there Bud??


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there about 10:00
14 so far I know Don D is coming :woohoo:


----------



## ghoulardi

*28th*

I should be there. Guess I should be glad I still got a job. Seems like everyone else (including my wife) is ether losing, or worried about losing theirs. We're so busy I'm more concerned that we're going to have trouble making delivery dates. Our customers just keep piling it on. We're actually looking to hire a couple of machinists. Not operators, machinists. If you're looking or know someone. see me.


Indeed...


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Up to 12 since I know the new national champions SG1 and Tyler will be there along with 2 other secret new racers
> Hangtime >> You in?


I'm planning on it. Secret racers? Could one of them work at Hobbytown Strongsville & Dad? lol

OH yea, We in NR bldg dept. had a inquiry from I think Mike at Parma, about a bldg for a new track. Could this be to replace the gate??? I'll be pulling for that project anyway.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime - could be - the gate guys are looking for a new home.


----------



## BudBartos

So were at 16 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nutz4rc

I bought out a guy's BRP since he is no longer running. He had a V2 rear motor chassis with a top plate that mounts an Associated VCS shock from pod to just in front of t-plate. Is this a BRP part? Do you think it improves the car's handling?


----------



## sg1

nutz4rc said:


> I bought out a guy's BRP since he is no longer running. He had a V2 rear motor chassis with a top plate that mounts an Associated VCS shock from pod to just in front of t-plate. Is this a BRP part? Do you think it improves the car's handling?


No and No


----------



## BudBartos

nutz4rc said:


> I bought out a guy's BRP since he is no longer running. He had a V2 rear motor chassis with a top plate that mounts an Associated VCS shock from pod to just in front of t-plate. Is this a BRP part? Do you think it improves the car's handling?


Thats the old pro chassis. The SC18V2M is light years better handling that that. That was a chassis that I did since everyone wanted Carbon fiber and a center shock. Both of those things do not work on this size car. Sorry!! If You do run it take the shock off.

There are cars on ebay that are 15 years old the original Oval Outlaws and people still bid on them and buy them :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Who else will be there for the BIG day?
Mr Weaver>> You in ?


----------



## Bill Weaver

Im going to try but Ive been busy trying to rehab my dog, on dec 17 he had a big operation to fix 2 torn a.c.l.s and a torn meniscus in his knees. durring surgery they cut the leg bones to correct the geometry of both knees so he needs some help getting around


----------



## TangTester

Bud

You got a PM!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bill does your dog play football? Good luck to your pooch sorry to hear it.


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Bud
> 
> You got a PM!


Would you send me one????


----------



## BudBartos

Weaver >> Bring Your dog with You  Freddies won't mind.

Tang >> Got it thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like 18 right now. Will see what race day brings.


----------



## nutz4rc

Thanks for the feedback on the center shock. I thought my V2 Mid motor worked quite well without one. I will rebuild this car without it.


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there,


----------



## BobS311

SG1:
Are you bringing your truer? I have a rear tire that is cut a little wide and rubbing on the spur gear. I though I migh be able to clean it up.....if not could you just bring the Arbor?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bob - will you have your brushless?


----------



## sg1

BobS311 said:


> SG1:
> Are you bringing your truer? I have a rear tire that is cut a little wide and rubbing on the spur gear. I though I migh be able to clean it up.....if not could you just bring the Arbor?
> Thanks,
> Bob


I'll have it


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet thats 20 :woohoo: 

Bob>> I have a tire thing You may want.


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Can you bring the hole driller and jig for the pinions?? I also, 2 COT bodies 
-Wayne


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 sounds like a 4 way i had recently


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> Can you bring the hole driller and jig for the pinions?? I also, 2 COT bodies
> -Wayne


 
Will do !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bohh

Thanks for the fun, once again everyone. It was impressive seeing so many BRP cars. 

We're kind of wondering about our cars now though. I was able to turn 50 laps in just over 5 minutes. And my dad was a lap or two down from there.

The guys in the A main were able to do 57 laps in 5 mins. Now taking into consideration that our driving skills are probally robbing us of 3-4 laps - how could you go about picking up those 4 extra laps?

Our cars just seem sluggish. We charged our packs we used in the main at 3.5 amps for the first time as suggested and we saw a gain of about 1 lap. Any other tips like that that we may be missing?

Thanks guys,

See you next time!


----------



## TangTester

hey Bohh,

Check out my tips thread there are plenty of tips in there. Most are pretty straight foward.
tang


----------



## Micro_Racer

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
David Morrow with 57/5:03.42

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 57 5:01.88 David Morrow 
2 2 57 5:02.32 Kelly Bean 
3 3 56 5:05.70 Chris Kandrach 
4 4 54 5:01.59 Ross Jaenke 
5 5 53 5:00.97 Dan Korff 
6 8 49 5:00.51 Bob Sauer 
7 6 32 3:06.69 Dan Porcase 
8 7 24 2:14.59 Don Deutsch 

-- BRP Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 51 5:02.44 Bob Sauer 
2 2 50 5:01.13 Mike West 
3 3 47 5:01.65 lary West 
4 1 47 5:07.53 Mark Sr. 
5 4 10 1:04.45 Ryan Sauer 

-- BRP Spec Brushless - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 61 5:03.64 Tyler Gerber 
2 2 61 5:04.04 Wayne Gerber 
3 3 59 5:03.99 Freddie 
4 5 58 5:02.68 Bud 
5 6 57 5:05.36 Dave lazor 
6 7 56 5:03.98 Don Smolik 
7 8 54 5:04.76 Bob Sauer 
8 4 37 3:13.96 Michael Elwood 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP COT: 
Patrick Barber with 62/5:01.09

-- BRP COT - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
*1 4 62 5:01.08 Michael Elwood* 
2 1 61 5:02.02 Patrick Barber 
3 2 61 5:02.14 Kelly Bean 
4 3 60 5:01.57 Howard Kemery 

The can of Whoop A$$ that Santa gave me WORKED! Can Now 1/3 EMPTY!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes a super day of racing :thumbsup: 24 BRP entries :woohoo: 
Micro>> Did You have to use the whole can  Good job !!! Super stock was really close good racing.

Dave M >> Great job on Your TQ and win the first time out. And the same to Kelly building a complete car at the track and finishing second 

Tyler >> You were SOOOOOOOO fast no wonder Your national champ.

Dan >>> rent A Racer still in the points lead 

Wonder why super stock had nice close equal racing. Now brushless is all over the place ???

Freddie >>> 3rd place first time out in brushless way to go 

Thanks all for coming out the next points race is on Jan 10 at Classic on the oval.


----------



## BudBartos

Bohh>> I think You need batteries the elite 1500 are not as fast as the TSR 1500 and then running one pack all day does not help. Were You running one pack? Also don't forget this was Your second race and the fast guys have been racing for years.
I wish I knew how to pick up 4 laps on Tyler :freak:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well thanks you to Wayne, and Bud. I had to finishup the car that morning and you two gave me a track tip or two which helped alot. Thanks to Michael for doing the link to set the speed O for me. After the buterflys went away it was fun. Thanks for letting me play


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Yes a super day of racing :thumbsup: 24 BRP entries :woohoo:
> Micro>> Did You have to use the whole can  Good job !!! Super stock was really close good racing.
> 
> 
> Wonder why super stock had nice close equal racing. Now brushless is all over the place ???


I only used a small amount of my can - saved some for next race!

Nothing equal in SS - I had to run two different motors. Brushless - running the same motor I have been for 2 years....still fast.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but You were way slow like Me compared to the Gerbers


----------



## Micro_Racer

Gerber's are crazy fast - in every class!


----------



## windix60

Thanks for a great time today. Thanks to Bud for the rent a ride and The Gerbers and we cannot forget DrunkMike for helping me build my car at the track. Congrats to my Hero Dave for winning Stock and Micro for winning Super Stock it was a close race and alot of fun. And of course Gerber for winning Brushless. I have a 1/18th Losi Late Model is there going to be a class for them next time when we come race?

Freddie great Facility and a well run race.

Kelly


----------



## Micro_Racer

Late Model has about 10-13 people at most races, it was a light turn out for the LM today.

I enjoyed racing you in the main! That was fun....

I must say you really worked out the bugs in your car fast! From the first run when you were slow, to the main, you were fast! Nice job.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

yes we normaly do have 10-15 LM's i think after the holiday's things will be back to normal. I had two guys come in wanting to buy and race LM for next week :thumbsup: Its always growning. Thank you for coming out, I hope you enjoyed yourselfs


----------



## windix60

Thats cool I am glad there are more people that race the late models they look like alot of fun. Micro after thrashing on my car to get it ready. I didn't have time to set my Speedo so i was running half throttle out there in my first race. 

Everyone have a great Holiday,
Kelly


----------



## BudBartos

I may be out next Sunday !!!! Hate being 4 laps down :drunk:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> I may be out next Sunday !!!! Hate being 4 laps down :drunk:


Grovey I get to race two weeks in a row


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Grovey I get to race two weeks in a row


I need that 15 tooth gear back 

Mini boards busy today.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock:
> David Morrow with 57/5:03.42
> 
> -- BRP Stock - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 57 5:01.88 David Morrow
> 2 2 57 5:02.32 Kelly Bean
> 3 3 56 5:05.70 Chris Kandrach
> 4 4 54 5:01.59 Ross Jaenke
> 5 5 53 5:00.97 Dan Korff
> 6 8 49 5:00.51 Bob Sauer
> 7 6 32 3:06.69 Dan Porcase
> 8 7 24 2:14.59 Don Deutsch
> 
> -- BRP Stock - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 5 51 5:02.44 Bob Sauer
> 2 2 50 5:01.13 Mike West
> 3 3 47 5:01.65 lary West
> 4 1 47 5:07.53 Mark Sr.
> 5 4 10 1:04.45 Ryan Sauer
> 
> -- BRP Spec Brushless - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 61 5:03.64 Tyler Gerber
> 2 2 61 5:04.04 Wayne Gerber
> 3 3 59 5:03.99 Freddie
> 4 5 58 5:02.68 Bud
> 5 6 57 5:05.36 Dave lazor
> 6 7 56 5:03.98 Don Smolik
> 7 8 54 5:04.76 Bob Sauer
> 8 4 37 3:13.96 Michael Elwood
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP COT:
> Patrick Barber with 62/5:01.09
> 
> -- BRP COT - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> *1 4 62 5:01.08 Michael Elwood*
> 2 1 61 5:02.02 Patrick Barber
> 3 2 61 5:02.14 Kelly Bean
> 4 3 60 5:01.57 Howard Kemery
> 
> The can of Whoop A$$ that Santa gave me WORKED! Can Now 1/3 EMPTY!!


Move up


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> I only used a small amount of my can - saved some for next race!
> 
> Nothing equal in SS - I had to run two different motors. Brushless - running the same motor I have been for 2 years....still fast.


Bud your just going to have to embrace the brushless motor like ROAR is...lol.. learn to like it, ROAR will be getting rid of brushed motors at all future races. This brushless stuff is FUN


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

sg1 said:


> Bud your just going to have to embrace the brushless motor like ROAR is...lol.. learn to like it, ROAR will be getting rid of brushed motors at all future races. This brushless stuff is FUN


All I heard was brushless and li-po's the answer to eveything. Everythign will be more equal. Not the case, there is more cheeting in 1/10th scale than there ever was. Its all about who can get what done. Its a shame. 

I was ready to order one of those 1/12th Speed O's tomorrow


----------



## mini_racer

sg1 said:


> Bud your just going to have to embrace the brushless motor like ROAR is...lol.. learn to like it, ROAR will be getting rid of brushed motors at all future races. This brushless stuff is FUN


:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks for the use of the truck Bud. Good to see Dave and Kelly out, the talent level today running BRP cars was pretty crazy to watch....was alot of fun.


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> All I heard was brushless and li-po's the answer to eveything. Everythign will be more equal. Not the case, there is more cheeting in 1/10th scale than there ever was. Its all about who can get what done. Its a shame.
> 
> I was ready to order one of those 1/12th Speed O's tomorrow


 The Mini Rage speedo went 63 laps, the RS went 64. There was maybe 2 or 3 faster laps at the beginning of the race with the RS, but toward the end of the race the efficiency of the RS showed by keeping the lap times at 4.7/4.8's and the Mini Rage dropped to 4.9's.

I stand by what I've always said.... corner speed... Tyler's car had more corner speed then mine in the main which resulted in more speed in the straight then mine. My car squared off in the main and wasn't as fast down the straight.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I was reading my R/C Car today and on page 105 is a picture of Gene Greer! The article is a review of the Toledo Great Lakes Challenge.....I quote " Gene Greer dropped out with problems after two minutes." He should have run his BRP!

Also - Local Racer Paul Ciccarello is featured on page 143....nice to see some local guys!


----------



## biffbarnes

Then they would have wrote Gene Greer dropped out in 30 seconds!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud your just going to have to embrace the brushless motor like ROAR is...lol.. learn to like it, ROAR will be getting rid of brushed motors at all future races. This brushless stuff is FUN


So thats why the big races are breaking attendance records 

I do agree with You on corner speed however.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> So thats why the big races are breaking attendance records
> 
> I do agree with You on corner speed however.


 Don't be a "hater"... You'll learn brushless is your friend


----------



## Micro_Racer

BTW - congrats to Howard for picking up over 2 laps in the BRP COT class! Nice JOB!

Tang - we both ended up with 97.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on points thread....


----------



## BudBartos

Thank You Micro !!!!!!


----------



## sg1

Bud,
A special PM was sent your way


----------



## windix60

Wayne are you and Tyler racing this weekend and if so where? P.S. bring Dave and Drunkmike along for the fun.

Kelly


----------



## sg1

I was going to try to get my car set-up for road coarse to run a few times before we go to Michigan. I also got a few of the handout motors to test. I'll get ahold of Dave and see what he's up to. He was talking about running 1/12. Drunk Mike is ready to take the dive back into BRP


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well the next points race is at Classics's Saturday Jan 10th - Oval (Not ROAD). Bud will gearing be unlimited for all classes?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Well the next points race is at Classics's Saturday Jan 10th - Oval (Not ROAD). Bud will gearing be unlimited for all classes?


 
yes gearing is open for all A FREE for all :wave:

I may go to Freddies Sunday. Have to work on getting 4 laps to be as fast as Team Gerber !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Free For All - that sounds FUN! Better bust out the BIG pinion gears!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> I may go to Freddies Sunday. Have to work on getting 4 laps to be as fast as Team Gerber !!!!


Yes I agree, I decided to work on getting 2 laps to keep up with the Gerber’s, I tore the front end apart and redoing it. Putting a little acronym in the left front and redoing the servo arrangement to help get rid of a little bump steer. We will see, Test and tune baby ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Yes I agree, I decided to work on getting 2 laps to keep up with the Gerber’s, I tore the front end apart and redoing it. Putting a little acronym in the left front and redoing the servo arrangement to help get rid of a little bump steer. We will see, Test and tune baby ! :thumbsup:


Why do you need only 2 laps and Bud needs 4 ???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

If I remember right I beat Bud


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Tire went out today  
You all better pick up a ton more :thumbsup:

Freddie >> Do You stock standard deans connectors?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >>
> Freddie >> Do You stock standard deans connectors?


Yes Big Cheese I do :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Yes I agree, I decided to work on getting 2 laps to keep up with the Gerber’s, I tore the front end apart and redoing it. Putting a little acronym in the left front and redoing the servo arrangement to help get rid of a little bump steer. We will see, Test and tune baby ! :thumbsup:


Be sure to test with the proper gearing


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I don't have the right gears  I tried to buy them The Manufacture dosn't have them. The distributor dosn't have them  I guess I am stuck with the Big guy gave me to run


----------



## Micro_Racer

Call up Robitronic and tell them The Kingdom needs pinion and spur gears! They better get them out to you as soon as possiable!


----------



## mini_racer

Micro_Racer said:


> Call up Robitronic and tell them The Kingdom needs pinion and spur gears! They better get them out to you as soon as possiable!



You need some gears?


----------



## Micro_Racer

yes we can't find the scalpel gears in stock anywhere.


----------



## sg1

Try Team Scream


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok so if I get the right gears, I still have to send in my motor, You buy a 4200 and they send you a 4100 in a 4200 box ? Whats up with that.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Try Team Scream


 
They don't have them. Heck You have all My gears to begin with SG1 :thumbsup:

From what I have heard the Scalpel is not Robitronics but some other Co in the US that is going to sell them. It seems weird that Tower is out of about all the parts for it.


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie any of the other pinion gears will work HPI Losi ect.


----------



## OrangeRacer

Happy New Year!

Hope its a great BRP racing year for everyone.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Freddie any of the other pinion gears will work HPI Losi ect.


Happy New year Everyone. 

And for the gears I will order myself something next week. Hey whats up with UPS not deleivering ground today ? :freak:


----------



## sg1

Sounds like Bud needs to make gears for us!!!


----------



## BudBartos

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!


You're 2 hours and 3 minutes early....


----------



## mini_racer




----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> You're 2 hours and 3 minutes early....


Went to bed early :thumbsup: Have to work today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Work on the 1st. That will be historical. Have a good year, sell more cars that GM.


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> Work on the 1st. That will be historical. Have a good year, sell more cars that GM.


He already does!!!!
Everyone have a safe and prosperous new year.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Who is going to Freddies Sunday with there BRP rides?? I'm still thinking of it.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Who is going to Freddies Sunday with there BRP rides?? I'm still thinking of it.


I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - is your brushless ready?


----------



## BudBartos

thats what I'm trying to get ready.


----------



## BudBartos

I don't know if I will make it to Freddies Sunday  

SG1>> Are You guy's still going to Kazzoo next weekend?

Don't forget guys next points race is at Classic on the 10th OVAL unlimited gearing :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

i won't make it out this Sunday....still going to MI, and Classics!


----------



## BudBartos

BOTH !!!!!!:woohoo:You guys must be YOUNG :thumbsup:
I used to do crazy stuff like that.


----------



## BobS311

what time does Freddie's start tomorrow?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

We start at noon, If yo going to be late just call and i can put you and Ryan in the computer :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

12:00 just like always.


----------



## BudBartos

Right what He said :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

I hope Bud found 4 laps....


----------



## BudBartos

You better find a few more  The fossil is still there


----------



## sg1

lol... When you go 64 call me... lol... 

I don't think it matters with the new break out rule... lol...


----------



## surfer kev

i run in indianapolis at indy slots with brp can you guys maybe help with this problem or have an idea is my esc not giving enough voltage for that servo or ??????????? HELP IF YOU CAN THANKS

help if anyone can..........ran with you guys friday night with my brp car did not have a lick of trouble. went back to slots today to run oval and kept getting radio hits. to me it was like the car would just shut off except it would do it consistantly in the same spots so....... when it started it was doing it just as i would pass over the scoring loop. wham into the wall i went. then i went back to the pits put three pieces of tape under receiver and went back out later. same spot happened again. ouch. so i went and extended my spektrum radio antenna up into the air thinking that could help. and changed batteries thinking maybe that caused some interference. took off around the track and wham into the wall again. except this time it was between turns three and four under the shop. not sure what is going on please help if you can. i ran 4cell 2/3a battery in stick pack i put together on left side of car, xrs esc and spektrum 3001 pro receiver, futaba 9650 servo with amb transponder, i was not the only car doing this either, entire class was having same problem the only thing defferent between friday and sunday would be i run saddle packs so HHHHEEEELLLLPPP this is so frustrating


----------



## BudBartos

Running saddle or all on left would not cause radio problems !!
Just watch were your power wires run. I don't run specktrun so don't know much about that.


----------



## TangTester

Watch where you mount your transponder( if it is a personal transponder) if it is on top or near the reciever that can cause the glitch problems.


----------



## Micro_Racer

surfer - That is odd that all the BRP's were having that problem. Were the other BRP's DSM? Did the loop change? I ran a Spektrum 3001 in my car without issue, but have since gone to the 3500 mini. The one thing I did notice was the AMB transponder could not be mounted to the top of the servo, or on top of the receiver, as this did cause glitching behavior. I mounted the AMB to the roof of the body with some velcro.


----------



## windix60

Bud,

Did the On-Road chassis come in yet? If so please do not forget to send that and a complete axle assembly for super stock. Or you can bring them to the track this weekend.

Thanks Kelly,


----------



## BudBartos

Hope to have them this Sat. Do You want Me to send the diff? Are you going Sat to Classic?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Brp for sale/ tires spur gears lots of parts. Teken b1, Jr ds9411. Fast real Fast


----------



## windix60

I plan on being there Bud you can just bring them to the track see you then. What time does Classic open on Saturday??????
Will they have a latemodel class ???? I Will have mine ready to go and it is all stock hope I can keep up with the fast guys.

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## windix60

Bud,
PM sent.

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !! They should run Late models if enough

General >> What are the times?


----------



## BudBartos

Are people getting dumber  

Had a Guy get a COT body wants his $$ back since it does not fit his late model :freak:

Then another wanting to know if the micro T ball bearings are 3/32 or 1/8 th
Says right in discription 2mm ID 5mm OD :drunk:

What is the world coming to !!!!! 2012 the end


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud was the dumb guy Tang by any chance??


----------



## windix60

What time Does the doors at Classic open Saturday?????????


Bud Check for new PM Hot order coming at ya


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud was the dumb guy Tang by any chance??


No He is most wise


----------



## mini_racer

BudBartos said:


> Are people getting dumber
> 
> Had a Guy get a COT body wants his $$ back since it does not fit his late model :freak:
> 
> Then another wanting to know if the micro T ball bearings are 3/32 or 1/8 th
> Says right in discription 2mm ID 5mm OD :drunk:
> 
> What is the world coming to !!!!! 2012 the end


Mostly it's just crackheads getting into RC.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Brp for sale you know the stock one


----------



## BudBartos

So who all will be coming to the points race at Classic this Sat ?
I will give him a call and see what time the doors open and racing starts since no one has replied.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am ready for some no limit oval!


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Classic opens by noon racing starts at 5:00 I will be there about 3:00 :wave:


----------



## iroczcec

anyone taking there brushless box stock late models there? i cant make freddies this sunday so i am thinking about going to classic sat nite.


----------



## windix60

I will have my car there Saturday night. I should have my speedo in by Friday i will race with ya. Even if my speedo does not come in I will still race.


----------



## BudBartos

Kelly >> Do You have any JR RS 310 receivers? I have one that is going bad in My brushless car. I won one on ebay but it is a 300 which I belive is larger.


----------



## DAVON

iroczcec said:


> anyone taking there brushless box stock late models there? i cant make freddies this sunday so i am thinking about going to classic sat nite.


I'LL BRING MINE..:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

I think Tyler will have is brushless, lipo powered BRP


----------



## Bohh

That should be interesting. My dad and I come from flying planes and helis in the summer. We've got a few lipos that would work perfect in the BRP cars. Are these legal options? Lipos are so nice and easy to use!


----------



## sg1

Bohh said:


> That should be interesting. My dad and I come from flying planes and helis in the summer. We've got a few lipos that would work perfect in the BRP cars. Are these legal options? Lipos are so nice and easy to use!


Not legal.. Tyler wants to test a few things before we leave for Michighan. These are probably close to a Heli pack, only 900mah, and pretty light.


----------



## windix60

Bud,
I have the receiver I will bring it Saturday.

Whats a good setup for Latemodel and gearing? Im new at this latemodel stuff.

Seeya guys then,
Kelly


----------



## Marty Mangione

Sold the brp with all the trimmings.


----------



## BobS311

Classic starts at 5:00? it says noon on the first post,


----------



## Micro_Racer

windix60 said:


> Bud,
> I have the receiver I will bring it Saturday.
> 
> Whats a good setup for Latemodel and gearing? Im new at this latemodel stuff.
> 
> Seeya guys then,
> Kelly


Kelly - the LM is simple - box stock, if it did not come in the box, you can't use it! The only exceptions are:
1. For brushless class - Castle 5400Kv motor and ESC
2. Rubber bands to take the slop out of the front end
3. 1400's none matched packs (you can replace the plug)
4. Pin tires (for the outdoor dirt track only)
5. Losi tires - you can change to Soft, Med, or Hard (on any rim)
6. You can change the shock oil

gearing - the LM comes with 3 pinion gears, and you can buy a spur gear set (2 spur gears) - At Freddies the brushless gear is fixed 14-60. 

Classics is a larger track, so not sure if 14-60 will stick.

Set up - you have a million options, with shock placement, shock spacers, and battery placement. Just be sure everything is moving freely, and make sure you have oil in the shocks!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Not legal.. Tyler wants to test a few things before we leave for Michighan. These are probably close to a Heli pack, only 900mah, and pretty light.


 
running LiPo's -- ohh boy


----------



## windix60

Thanks Micro,
Good Luck Sunday

Kelly


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I think Tyler will have is brushless, lipo powered BRP


Not allowed !!!! 2/3A ni mh only


----------



## TangTester

I hope you guys have a high "C" number or you will be slow. Most airplane pack have a C of 15 or 20. These would be slow in a car.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Not allowed !!!! 2/3A ni mh only


So...


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I hope you guys have a high "C" number or you will be slow. Most airplane pack have a C of 15 or 20. These would be slow in a car.


Not sure of the C rating, John from Team Scream ran them a run at the micro nats and was too fast. So Tyler is the tester now, I'm too old to drive that fast...


----------



## Bohh

5:00 seems kind of late for the start of the race. How long do you guys expect the program to run?


----------



## BudBartos

Bohh said:


> 5:00 seems kind of late for the start of the race. How long do you guys expect the program to run?


Last I talked to him they were done about 9:30 or so. 

Racing does start at 5:00.


----------



## Hangtime

Anyone notice if the LTO chassis helps much on the larger oval?


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Anyone notice if the LTO chassis helps much on the larger oval?


Never ran it at classic. Wayne and Tyler were so fast in oval practice at the nats all the others put there cars away


----------



## BudBartos

NEWS FLASH !!!!

New racing association being formed by BRP 

KISS Racing association KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID 

Soon to be releasted 200 to 300 page rules and regulations booklet :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Never ran it at classic. Wayne and Tyler were so fast in oval practice at the nats all the others put there cars away


That's true, it was good on a track that's about the size of Classic.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I guess we will find out on Saturday!


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
You have a PM


----------



## BudBartos

Don't have any gears bigger than 10 tooth and smaller than 45 tooth


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Don't have any gears bigger than 10 tooth and smaller than 45 tooth


Will the 18t or integy pinions work with brp spurs ? (associated)

The new KISS BRP manual should only be 1 page right?


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Will the 18t or integy pinions work with brp spurs ? (associated)
> 
> The new KISS BRP manual should only be 1 page right?


They will work but be noisy.

A regular regulation booklet would be about 1,000 pages and thats just to cover motors and batteries


----------



## BudBartos

Rent a racer is still available  Reserve the points leading ride early!!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Rent a racer is still available  Reserve the points leading ride early!!


Will you have it geared up?? I may need a ride!! My car will be set up for road coarse.


----------



## BudBartos

If someone rents it !!!


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Last I talked to him they were done about 9:30 or so.
> 
> Racing does start at 5:00.




SO THERE !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Confirmed from Steve doors open at 11:00 racing starts at 5:00 :thumbsup:BRP will go off first so be ready :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Rent A Racer is reserved already for the next race at Freddies :thumbsup: 
Still available for this Sat.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Rent A Racer is reserved already for the next race at Freddies :thumbsup:
> Still available for this Sat.


What gear is on it??


----------



## sg1

Is there any chance of a novice class?? My neice wants to race!?!?


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >>> What the heck  I was building a car for a racer in Tx. New B1 turned it on to set it up all A OK turned it back on later to set the diff and SMOKE comes puffing out of it.
Seeing that You are a Tekin team driver can You fix it?? How slow are they on warranty work :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> What gear is on it??


 
For You 10/52 :thumbsup:

I think Logan will be at the next race at Freddies that would be a good time for Her to make Her first apperance. Maybe Micro will bring Emma


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >>> What the heck  I was building a car for a racer in Tx. New B1 turned it on to set it up all A OK turned it back on later to set the diff and SMOKE comes puffing out of it.
> Seeing that You are a Tekin team driver can You fix it?? How slow are they on warranty work :drunk:


no, slow


----------



## BudBartos

I found some old small spurs 44 and 43 tooth and some larger pinions 11 tooth and 12 tooth. First come first served.

SG1>> Do You have a spare B1 You would like to part with?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have a few 14 tooth pinions - only for factory team drivers


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> I have a few 14 tooth pinions - only for factory team drivers


I have a few myself


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> no, slow


Ok for me. about a week each.


----------



## sg1

maybe they don't like me...


Bud, 
Is brushless open gearing also??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

sg1 said:


> maybe they don't like me...



Come on who dosn't like you ?  Its me people dont like


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Brushless is open gearing also :woohoo:


----------



## windix60

Bud,

If the weather is to bad I will not be able to make the race tomorrow. I can bring the receiver at the next race.

Kelly


----------



## BudBartos

Ok !!!!

We will be there come rain or shine or up 24" of snow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobS311

I will be there early....save those pinions and spurs! Also, I will say the Team Scream guys were very responsive to my warranty work on a B1R......and quick, too.


----------



## BudBartos

Team scream but it's Tekin


----------



## BudBartos

Martian710 >>> Come racing there is going to be too much snow for sking. Avalance risk You know


----------



## martian 710

I don't know but the way they're talking we might have to ski to the ski slopes. I think the biggest Avalanche risk is going to be the idiots in the GMC SUV's on the highway!!!:drunk::freak:


----------



## Bohh

Hey guys,

Converted my BRP to brushless. So I have a B1R in like new condition. No damage and soldered well. Comes with connectors and all original paper work. Raced it 3 times, that's all.

PM me if interested. I plan on being at the race tomorow weather pending as well.


----------



## sg1

How many people are under a few feet of snow..............


----------



## BudBartos

I have a pile but still going to race My BRP tonight


----------



## DAVON

I PLAN ON BEING THERE AROUND 3ish SO I BETTER LEAVE NOW..:freak::freak::lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have a foot or so of snow, with it still coming down! It took me over a hour to get home from SG1 house last night (usually a 45 minute drive).....


----------



## TangTester

I remember back when I had to carry my race stuff to the race on my back in 2 feet of snow....and it was up hill!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

This is maybe one of two days a year I'm glad I have thet gas guzzzing 4WD explorer :freak:

We may have to leave slightly earlier don't want to be late for the italian buffet


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Did anybody check to see how much snow is at Classic?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Snow ? did someone say snow ? We got about 10 inchs or so here. Its been plowed, shoveled and salted and its a cool 70 degrees inside  You guys be careful driving and have fun tonight see you all in a few weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> .....and it was up hill!!!!


Both ways!!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Hangtime

martian 710 said:


> Both ways!!!!:thumbsup::wave:


& barefoot! LOL


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Snow ? did someone say snow ? We got about 10 inchs or so here. Its been plowed, shoveled and salted and its a cool 70 degrees inside  You guys be careful driving and have fun tonight see you all in a few weeks :thumbsup:


 
Few weeks ??? You mean next Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - any room in your truck for me?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Few weeks ??? You mean next Sunday :thumbsup:


I dont ever look at the calendar, we race every week so I just have to make sure I get two pizzas next week :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> & barefoot! LOL


And pregnant!!


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> And pregnant!!


I think I saw that on Barbera Walters!

I don't have anything ready to run but I may give it a try today. Its been awhile so it should be interesting. 

Ohio weather..........THIS is why I bought a 4wd!


----------



## Micro_Racer

No 4x4  -- Maybe Bud will pick me up


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> No 4x4  -- Maybe Bud will pick me up


I could pick You up but You would have to walk from Don's 

Sorry truck is full with all the stuff and our fat butts.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks -- may not be out tonight...

Bud - if Wayne is at Classics, be sure to give him wazzers TS cells.


----------



## DougK

Well, I was going to come out but the weather is going to keep me home, maybe next race.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I hope that those that raced didn't have any trouble on the road. I decided to stay home and be warm. See you all at Freddies.


----------



## Easy

I was plowing from 2 a.m. until about 1 p.m. when I blew a seal on the steering box on my truck. Can't get the part until Monday, so maybe I will get a rest for a couple of days.....
Will need a rest after trying to wrestle the truck around without power steering and a 500 lb. plow hanging on the front!!!
Hope you all had a good time and safe trip there and back.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

So how was the racing?


----------



## BudBartos

Racing was interesting !!!! Report to come


----------



## Donald Deutsch

So how many brave souls showed up?


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Racing was interesting !!!! Report to come


Sounds like the drive home was the interesting part! Don't forget to send me the points :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Next Race - Next Sunday January 18th - Freddies!


----------



## BudBartos

As I said the race was interesting. We only had 7 entries with the bad weather.
Ran all together.
Brushless >> Tyler TQ!! Sg1 finished 1st,Tyler was 2nd Don S 3rd and Dave lazor was 4th.
Stock >> Bud TQ with the Rent A Racer  Rick Arrendale was 1st and Bud second.
Super stock >> Tang TQ and won the A 

Tang was the fastest overall in qual. But had troubles in the main.

SG1 >> Had all kinds of radio trouble to later find out it was his transmitter mod. being loose :drunk:

Next race is Sunday the 18th at Freddies !!! Hope We don't have another snow storm :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Racing was a blast with all classes together! Fun driving in traffic & I especially enjoy beating up on the rental truck. LOL :wave:

Tang running the 370 was a absolute rocket! 

Big track big fun. brp's handle the bumps real good.


----------



## TangTester

Well my Classic curse is still intact. I have still never won a race there, old track or new. It was interesting to see what the differents of the brushless and brushed motors. The brushed motor was super fast at the start, but would slow with about a 1:30 to go in the race. The brushless would stay the same speed throughout the race. Very intersting.
Tang


----------



## sg1

We learned 2 important things Saturday night.....

1. always check your radio if you are more then 2 laps down.
2. always check your nuts before you race.


----------



## Micro_Racer

1. Tang checks his radio only if he is 4 laps down 
2. Maybe you should invest in an Athletic Supporter?

http://www.weplaysports.com/support...standard&OVADID=2475169521&OVKWID=24006855021


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> 1. Tang checks his radio only if he is 4 laps down
> 2. Maybe you should invest in an Athletic Supporter?
> 
> http://www.weplaysports.com/support...standard&OVADID=2475169521&OVKWID=24006855021


If Roadrails are involved you better get the cup to!!! Just ask Tang!!!!:lol::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 - you going to make the next race on the 18th?


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> martian 710 - you going to make the next race on the 18th?


As of now Logan and I will both be there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> As of now Logan and I will both be there!!!:thumbsup:


I'll have the Rent A Racer ready for You :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points updated on the points thread


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm Bud


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> Points updated on the points thread


You forgot to say the rental truck is still leading points....lol :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> You forgot to say the rental truck is still leading points....lol :freak:


I think it goes without saying! Hangtime - you should rent the truck, and tank the race


----------



## Hangtime

I think bud needs another rental, the demand is high. lol


----------



## sg1

Are we still using unlimited gearing...


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Are we still using unlimited gearing...


NO - back to the standard  for Freddies


----------



## sg1

I can't run a 15??


----------



## BudBartos

Sounds like We may have another record breaking attendance day Sunday :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

*New BRP Web Site*

Hello - I put together a new web site for the Northern Ohio BRP Series. Currently it has the schedule, countdown to the Figure 8 and Trophy race, and a points page.
Check it out at:

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home

Bookmark this page as it will have all the BRP racing info!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Looks good Micro !!!! You must have had a day off :thumbsup:That Rent A Racer has a pretty good points lead but don't forget it can't win the big trophy


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 caper >> Roger wilco and out :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks again Bud!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I like the mascots on the new web site.


----------



## BudBartos

Ya Micro whats up with the half naked girls :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Good Stuff


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Ya Micro whats up with the half naked girls :thumbsup:


EYE CANDY! :woohoo:


----------



## sg1

Maybe we could get a trophy girl....


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Ya Micro whats up with the half naked girls :thumbsup:


Ya, They should be up at the top where the car is!!! lol

Some nice work right there.


----------



## BudBartos

I just thought I forgot to give out the major awards at Classic. I will have them Sunday remind Me.


----------



## Hangtime

I want my sticker. I feel cheated.


----------



## martian 710

Logan wants to know if there is going to be any other novices racing Sunday???


----------



## sg1

martian 710 said:


> Logan wants to know if there is going to be any other novices racing Sunday???


Tang is running...


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Tang is running...


That's good, but Logan was hoping that there would be someone there that could at least keep up to him and make a race out of it!!!!:devil::roll::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Wow thats bad poor Tang  

We have not had a novice class yet this season


----------



## BudBartos

So Who all will be coming out to Freddies this Sunday for some BRP FUN :thumbsup: 
I think it will be another big turnout maybe bigger than the record setter of 24 at the last race !!!! :woohoo:

Been selling alot of new kits to new tracks !!!! The future begins now ?


----------



## sg1

Count me in!! 

I believe Dave Morrow is in for some more stock racing too!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am in for some brushless and SS


----------



## BudBartos

7 entries already !!!!! Freddie get 2 pizzas :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Those are just for you. I plan on coming Sunday.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I'm in for super stock and the pizza!!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Sundaaaaaayyy !*

I'm in ! :woohoo::dude::hat:


----------



## DAVON

BRP AND LATE MODEL...BOTH BRUSHLESS FOR ME.:thumbsup:


----------



## DougK

Was going to come out, but when I went to cycle my batteries that have been sitting around for about 2 months only one pack is good anymore, the rest took a major crap. Bud will you have batteries for sale?


----------



## BudBartos

DougK >> Yes I will :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mybe We will hit 30 entries this week, just like the good old days !!!


----------



## sg1

Freddie,
Can you bake a cake for desert??


----------



## BudBartos

Look I'm a super star at the Snowbirds :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

sg1 said:


> Freddie,
> Can you bake a cake for desert??


Mom is in Fl, she always baked them. But Maybe I can talk my 14 year old into giving it a try  I am sure we will eat anything :hat:


----------



## DAVON

Remember The Crawlers Are Going To Be There This Sunday So It Will Be Pretty Crowded.


----------



## BudBartos

Davon >> Save Me a spot not in the wind


----------



## Micro_Racer

get to Freddies EARLY!


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Davon >> Save Me a spot not in the wind


I'LL TRY.:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Look I'm a super star at the Snowbirds :thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I43_n3E68U4


Was that back when you were good?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes !!! As You can see by the video quality it was LOOOONG ago. That was at the Whip :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like a slight chance of snow Sunday but much warmer in the 20's I'm sure Freddie will have the parking lot clear and the heat a goin !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Look I'm a super star at the Snowbirds :thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I43_n3E68U4


Maybe We need a enduro to go with the fig 8 race?? Those were tons of Fun!
I think the last race of the season We will run like 20 min mains since it is a Sat night race :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*20 Minutes !?*

I can't stay awake that long !:freak:


----------



## martian 710

Looks like it's going to be just me racing Sunday. Logan didn't have a good week at school so he's grounded from racing!!!


----------



## TangTester

I think we could make them 150 laps or more instead of a timed event.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Looks like it's going to be just me racing Sunday. Logan didn't have a good week at school so he's grounded from racing!!!


 
OH come on  Please Please


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Maybe We need a enduro to go with the fig 8 race?? Those were tons of Fun!
> I think the last race of the season We will run like 20 min mains since it is a Sat night race :thumbsup:


I think an enduro race should be run on the fig 8 night, this way people who do not want to run the fig 8 have something different to try. We could set it up like a real race. In between the fig 8 heats we could have open practice, then before the main, you would have a 2 lap qualifying run. The main would be the first person to 160 laps. I think with 160 laps that would require a pit stop to change the batteries. It would be open gear on the 370 or brushless motor.


----------



## BudBartos

Right but not on the fig 8 160 is too short! I fig We can go 250 laps on one charge.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 Caper>> Your items have been prepared with the utmost care


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thank you sir!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tonight is the Chili Bowl Nationals from Tulsa Oklahoma, 293 cars showed up to get into the 25 car "A" main.Should be a great race.think its going to be shown tape delayed next weekend on Speed channel.


----------



## BudBartos

Chile sounds good on a cold day like today :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

No chile for you, your dangerous with chile.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Mr.Deutsch brings up a very good point there Bud


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Indeed :freak: 

Hope to see You all in the morn :wave:


----------



## DougK

What time do the doors open?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am ready for some racing! All the batteries are getting cycled, cars are cleaned and ready for action! I will be trying out that new dual pivot T-Plate.


----------



## Micro_Racer

doors open at 8am....or when Freddie gets to the hobby shop!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Found out the Chili Bowl to air on Speed channel Saturday February 14th at 8 est.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Found out the Chili Bowl to air on Speed channel Saturday February 14th at 8 est.


 
Cool remind Me about that !!!!!

Well I have a complete new Brushless car !!! Wonder if it can go faster that 64 laps?????


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> I will be trying out that new dual pivot T-Plate.


ME TOO...:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> doors open at 8am....or when Freddie gets to the hobby shop!


8 ? 

The snow has been plowed and shoveled and its only 7:15 :thumbsup: Coffee is on BABY :dude:


----------



## Micro_Racer

WOW - we got a lot of snow...... see you all around 10am


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> 8 ?
> 
> The snow has been plowed and shoveled and its only 7:15 :thumbsup: Coffee is on BABY :dude:


With the way it is comming down....you may need to plow again!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

It stopped here around 6ish everything is clean and ready and the scented candles are all lite :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec

well i am glad it stop snowing in ravenna cause its still snowing here we got atleast 5 inches since midnight last nite i am sick of this weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy

Ditto on the sick of the weather. I went out at 2 a.m, plowed for 6 hrs. (only got stuck once) and am awaiting the snow to quit falling to go make another round. We must have gotten 10" since 7 p.m. last night.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Well good day of racing even with the snow !!!!!

18 BRP racers braved the weather again.

My New brushless ride was pretty good I did not get lapped by SG1 :thumbsup:

I think it would have been even better had it not had a person FALL on it and crush My new car:drunk: All it did was break the front body mount. 

Tang again was way fast in Super stock 

Dave M took stock again but the Rent A Racer truck finished 2nd and qualified 2nd 

Thanks Freddie and all of those that came out to play in the snow !!!


----------



## martian 710

Great day of racing today!!! It was nice to get back on the track again. Thanks for the use of the Rent-a-Truck Bud!!! Thanks Freddie!!!


----------



## martian 710

P.s. go Steelers!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

Freddie,
I hope you're able to fix your brushless car after Tang ran it....


----------



## TangTester

I had a really good day of racing yesterday, Thanks to Freddie for letting me run his brushless car. There are total different to drive then a brushed car. The superstock car was on rails, It has been awhile since I have have a car like that. Thanks to SG1 for the wheel dots! The car looked pretty sporty!!!!
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

Loose a dot on the track disqualified for the day If I get it on My tires disqualified for the season :freak:

One good thing I haven't seen any come off yet !


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Loose a dot on the track disqualified for the day If I get it on My tires disqualified for the season :freak:
> 
> One good thing I haven't seen any come off yet !


Dots are the last thing you should worry about on your car!! Marshals hurt more...lol...


----------



## BudBartos

That was bad !!! If it was a old car no trouble but that was the 3 time it was on the track OUCH :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points updated on my web site:

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home

and on points thread


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Micro !! I like the countdown to the fig 8


----------



## Micro_Racer

Will it be an Enduro race 2?


----------



## BudBartos

I think so still thinking on rules???


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't forget Feb 1st is a road race at Classic's!

A few people have asked me where I got my pit bag. And it looks like Bass Pro Shop has brought it back! (it was discontinued after I got mine). Below is the link:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...01_44423?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT&cmid=PP_P2_2

This is a great bag, that fits all my BRP stuff. I have used it for over a year, and would highly recommend it! They also have a wheeled version if you don't want to lug it around!


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone how about a road trip to Toledo for some 1/18th Oval racing ??? It's a off weekend great time to try out some other track !!!!
See this thread

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=231077


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I might be interested in a road trip, if there is a possibility of car pooling.


----------



## TangTester

Let me know whats up Im in for some more oval racing


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Anyone how about a road trip to Toledo for some 1/18th Oval racing ??? It's a off weekend great time to try out some other track !!!!
> See this thread
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=231077


Are you looking at going this Saturday the 24th, or Feb 7th?


----------



## sg1

Micro,
You have a special message sent to you....


----------



## Hangtime

Wayne, You have a super duper top secret message.


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> Wayne, You have a super duper top secret message.


back at ya, need more info...


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Are you looking at going this Saturday the 24th, or Feb 7th?


 
This Sat !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

What time are you leaving?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> What time are you leaving?


Not sure yet have to talk to Don and Pat but I would guess about 9:30 or 10:00. Depends on if We do Blue Sky for breakfast or not. It's just over 1 hr form My house.


----------



## BudBartos

OK at this point Tang, Don S and Myself are in for Sat in Toledo. We are leaving here about 9:45.

SG1 >> You going they run 4200 open gear and 7.4 if You want to be crazy fast !!


----------



## sg1

Have to pass, going 1/12 racing Sunday, too many tires to true


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - what is everyone running - brushless? SS? for Toledo


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> OK at this point Tang, Don S and Myself are in for Sat in Toledo. We are leaving here about 9:45.
> 
> SG1 >> You going they run 4200 open gear and 7.4 if You want to be crazy fast !!


SG1....come on out, you and Tyler if you can. It should be a fun time. Hey, maybe Sr. could make it too. It would be nice if our group could meet the 2 guy's that out-classed the pan car class at the Nat's. We're all looking forward meeting everyone that can make it. The weather looks pretty good for traveling too.

Dave Berry


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - what is everyone running - brushless? SS? for Toledo


I have the brushless ready to go but was thinking of super stock and just gear up. It all depends on what they are running I guess. I know they are using li po so We should be slower  Maybe We can run a seperate class or somthing. Just thought it would be cool to run another track. The track is maybe just slightly smaller than classic.


----------



## BudBartos

What 1/12th ??? The nats are along way off


----------



## BudBartos

looks like we have 4 going so far :woohoo:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> What 1/12th ??? The nats are along way off


I'm alot older, it takes longer to get ready!!


----------



## BudBartos

Wait till Your as old as Me you never will be ready


----------



## Micro_Racer

Try Viagra


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I have the brushless ready to go but was thinking of super stock and just gear up. It all depends on what they are running I guess. I know they are using li po so We should be slower  Maybe We can run a seperate class or somthing. Just thought it would be cool to run another track. The track is maybe just slightly smaller than classic.


I have the brushless ready to go and my SS with a TS 19T motor :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Road trip! I'm excited for you fellas going out to Toledo. Have a good time & come back with some stories!


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone else going to go out to Toledo Sat???
K-5 caper>> You still want batt's I have more coming in this week.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes Bud, still want batteries with the works. Thanks. Hangtime you stoled my avatar,now I don't know if I am typing or you...pretty confusing.


----------



## martian 710

Maybe you guys are long lost twins??????


----------



## Hangtime

K-5 CAPER said:


> Yes Bud, still want batteries with the works. Thanks. Hangtime you stoled my avatar,now I don't know if I am typing or you...pretty confusing.


Ha Haaa, Sorry I'll change it.


----------



## BudBartos

Guy's Toledo was a blast Track was super fast and the BRP cars handled it well.
I even ran a 2 cell lipo sick fast I could not beleive how the car handled it.
I tryed a 3 cell but all it did was spin the diff all the way down the straight.
I think were going to try and get back out there in a few weeks so think about a road trip. 

Tang was fast in the main but blew up his motor seems like it didn't like running on My 5 cell pack. Yes You read this right We were all trying crazy stuff. Micro and Don both tryed different motors. Oh Yes the rent A Racer finished 3rd

Don't forget the next points race is this coming Sunday and it a road race at Classic.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Lipo's.......... SHAME ON YOU BUD< THOUGHT THAT WAS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 1/25/09 heard it hear first..........heard it here first.............a change we will see???????


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like another track has seen the light! Lot's of interest in the durable BRP! I think 6-7 people purchased a car!

I ran the Team Scream 19T motor (similar to the Losi Slider stock motor in RPM's), with a 11T pinion and a 49T spur - the motor barely got warm. I qualified 2nd and finished 2nd. :woohoo:

The track was smooth, and my car was hooked up with the same set-up I use at Freddies. 2x Orange front tires with 1/2 Niftech, Blue rears with full Niftech. I did add a little more left rear weight, and used a bigger wing on the COT body.

We may be able to get a nice little rivalry/series going with Toledo, a few of the drivers expressed interest in coming out to Freddies.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Lipo's.......... SHAME ON YOU BUD< THOUGHT THAT WAS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 1/25/09 heard it hear first..........heard it here first.............a change we will see???????


 
Just seen a pack there so I borrowed it it fit right in the LTO. It was a bit fast however. Had to add $1.30 in coins to match the 4 cell pack weight. Only way lipo will work is weighted 1 cell. I also tryed 5 cell which Tang ran with the brushed motor and the motor blew up.
They are going to run the BRP's based on the rules We run and I think the same gearing. Track is alittle longer than Freddies but much wider it is smaller than Classic.


----------



## BudBartos

I ordered several gear sets. All they had as a matter of fact. Hope to have foe Sunday  
I also have more TSR1500 cells coming in :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Order any TS LiPO?


----------



## all4fun

It was great having all of you guy's "BRPers" come over to the Toledo track. You all put on a great show for all of us to enjoy. Well recieved by everyone.....all 38 people that raced at the track yesterday :thumbsup: . Great way to showcase the BRP car for everyone to see!! I believe all of the 6 kits that Bud brought with him for Pat to sell are sold....maybe 1 kit left. Pat also sold some extra parts that Bud had also brought with him. It was also nice to hear all of the great (simple) advise you all shared with us on basic set ups. Like Micro_racer said.....it looks like we have some enthusastic interest for a "fun" East vs West BRP racing between two race sites......Toledo and what ever East side track you want us to race at. I know 4 of us that have bought the kits, including yours truly, will be at your track for sure. Pat's intension was to introduce a new "spec" class for the regulars and new comers to participate in that didn't cost an arm and a leg. He wanted something fun to drive, durable, afordable without having to spend $ on "hop ups", etc. I think we now found that perfect class  . Pat said he will be placing an order with Bud for more parts and the Team Scream battery's for everyone. We want to have all of our cars share the same stuff per your rules as all of your cars do so we can all run together. Bud, thanks for yourself and your group spending time with our race group yesterday. We really appreciated that. Yesterday was a lot of fun. Well.....I need to go in the hobby room and put my BRP car together. :woohoo:

Dave Berry


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sounds like a good day for both Toledo area and Cleveland area which is great to hear.Any Greer sightings?


----------



## all4fun

K-5 CAPER said:


> Sounds like a good day for both Toledo area and Cleveland area which is great to hear.Any Greer sightings?


Oh Yeah!!! We saw 2 sightings. :freak::drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Dave >> Thanks it was a good FUN day. Nice seeing all the old time racers and new of course :thumbsup: 

K-5caper>>> Yes they were sightings  but they did not fight too much !


----------



## sg1

When can we run Lipo's??


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> When can we run Lipo's??


 
Not for a long time unless We can fig 1 cell out. The 2 cell is too fast :drunk:

How was the 1/12th test? Let Me know before You move !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Maybe if we tried the 2 cell liPo with the brushless 4200kv motor, and geared down to a 8 or 9 tooth pinion.... At 4.8v the 4200 motor's RPM's are around 23,000 (free spin) - at 7.4 the RPM's are at 36,000 (free spin). On the rear wheel dyno, 8/51 gets me about the same speed as the 14/49.

I am more interested in finding out if 1 LiPo pack is all you need. Bud thought his car was slower the second run.


----------



## BudBartos

I think if We geared down that much We would spin the tires too much. It was slower in the main but I don't think it got recharged much at all.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud since you have a LiPo pack - change the gearing on your brushless and see how it runs at Freddies....or give me the pack and I can try it out


----------



## BudBartos

I can't charge it and don't have 100's of dollars to buy a charger :drunk:

I will bring it.


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> I can't charge it and don't have 100's of dollars to buy a charger :drunk:
> 
> I will bring it.


You can get a charger for less than what the lipo costs, if you paid for it that is.....


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> I can't charge it and don't have 100's of dollars to buy a charger :drunk:
> 
> I will bring it.


Triton Jr. charges Lipos great for around $80.00 !!!!!:thumbsup:
I have another charger that was less than $30.00 that charges smaller lipos and works great also (you just have to change the settings by repositioning jumper clips over terminals) It's about 3"x4" and 1/4" thick. :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I can charge with my charger....


----------



## rcwebs

*Losi Lithium Charge Converter*

Hi guys! :wave:

Just wanted to let you know about the Losi Lithium Charge Converter.

I will work with *most* of the chargers you currently have and will charge 2 to 6 li-po's. Retail $42.99 Street price $34.99. It's an inexpensive route if you don't run many li-po batteries. It does not balance charge but you can pick up a Common Sense Pro balancer or Astro-flight Blinky to balance your li-po's.

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks for the info Pat !!

Micro >>> You can try them.


----------



## BudBartos

So who will be racing on the road course this Sunday ??
Micro >> You running that new BRP on road car You built?


----------



## BudBartos

For those that don't know the snowbirds is going on all week day and night.


http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/live.htm

Fastest in oval Frank Ulbrik BRP wings


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> So How will be racing on the road course this Sunday ??
> Micro >> You running that new BRP on road car You built?


I am ready for some road racing! Yes Bud, the road car I built for the Micro Nats will make it's debut at Classics.:thumbsup:

Will the snow stop 

Bret - you going to make it out to Classics? I will have the brushless motors with me if you do..let me know!


----------



## martian 710

I was hoping to but one of the local sports teams has a big game Sunday!!! Don't think there's any way to be home before the game!!!
GO STEELERS!!!!:wave::woohoo:
Are you guys getting snow or ice out there? We got about an inch of ice on everything here!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

SNOW :freak: I say about 6-8 here. This may go down a the most snow in Jan ever. Only had to get 10 in as of last night and I think that will happen.

Martian710>> Have a nice warm day watching the big game. Let Me know who wins since I won't be watching it


----------



## martian 710

I picked up another BRP car. It should be delivered today if the UPS man can make it through all the snow and ice!!! I think its a sickness!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I thought I had alot of BRP cars with 6... I think you have more!


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> I thought I had alot of BRP cars with 6... I think you have more!


Yah!!! By about 2x!!!:freak::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

I only have 3


----------



## Hangtime

I have two; one for left turns, the other for L & R. I'm taking a snow day today. I may have to go for more beer but thats it.

We gonna start early Sunday so we can watch the game?? Its kinda an american tradition.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I agree, Bud call Steve and tell him the BRP crew would like to start at 11am


----------



## Hangtime

or 12


----------



## martian 710

If we get an earlier start Logan and I can probaby make it!!!!:thumbsup: Hangtime 10-4 on the beer run. I'm stuck with the monsters for the 2nd day this week.(They were both sick Monday and a snow day today) I'm about ready for a beer run myself!!!! Might have to make it on the Skidoo though!!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

1PM it is !!! I don't think there will be a big crowd so You should be home in time for the big Game


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> For those that don't know the snowbirds is going on all week day and night.
> 
> 
> http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/live.htm
> 
> Fastest in oval Frank Ulbrik BRP wings


Anyone watching this? Pretty soon We wont even have to go to the track


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Watched for a while, nice but did not see anyone I know. Well found out I can,t make Sunday. Wife has family time planned. Will see you at Freddies on the 8th.


----------



## sg1

Micro,
I have a few things you may want.....


----------



## BudBartos

SG1>> You Tyler and Dave running Sunday? 1/18th that is !


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> I have a few things you may want.....


Cool - can't wait to get them!


----------



## sg1

Just don't tell BUD..... It should all be legal according the rules.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Just don't tell BUD..... It should all be legal according the rules.....


 
Why did you have to go and post that


----------



## martian 710

Since when do you guys pay any attention to the rules????:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

They had better or there will be hefty fines imposed  

So where are all the BRPer's that just love road course? Hope Your there Sunday


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Please call Me on Your secure line


----------



## ZOOOOM

I"m just sitting her at LAX wondering is the sun will ever stop shining . 
Hey SG1, do you have anything that I might like?

Be back in the snow this evening


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> Please call Me on Your secure line


SG1 >> Call


----------



## sg1

I did!!


----------



## DAVON

sg1 said:


> Just don't tell BUD..... It should all be legal according the rules.....


BUD, CAN YOU PLEASE MAKE A CLASS FOR THOSE OF US THAT JUST WANT TO FOLLOW THE RULES *YOU* POSTED AND NOT TRY AND PUSH THE ENVELOPE...*K.I.S.S*...ARE WE GOING TO HAVE TO START TECHING NOW??


----------



## Donald Deutsch

That sounds like a good idea Dave. Checking cars once in a while would not be a bad thing to do. Just an overall look at gearing might be a good place to start.


----------



## sg1

Teching would be GOOD!!! 

pinion size
spur size
Max rear tire size
speed controller
motor
wing height


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Teching would be GOOD!!!
> 
> pinion size
> spur size
> Max rear tire size
> speed controller
> motor
> wing height


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> That sounds like a good idea Dave. Checking cars once in a while would not be a bad thing to do. Just an overall look at gearing might be a good place to start.


 
I think We have keeped things under control so far. I know a few have had to pull into the BRP tech garage

Brushless at this time is not even a points class. At least for the major awards  so it is good to try some things out now and then.


----------



## sg1

Steve posted doors open at 10:00am racing at NOON!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I see that. So I guess it starts at 12:00!! Wish He would post here also? But then I have not heard from Him yet ?


----------



## ghoulardi

*Sunday !!*

I'm hopin' to make it.


----------



## BudBartos

Thats good since Your one of the 3 that love road course :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> For those that don't know the snowbirds is going on all week day and night.
> 
> 
> http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/live.htm
> 
> Fastest in oval Frank Ulbrik BRP wings


 
There still at it :freak::drunk:

Some good oval racing goin on !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Thats good since Your one of the 3 that love road course :thumbsup:


I LOVE OVAL :freak:


----------



## Easy

I love oval, but am beginning to really hate NE Ohio and their snow belt/lake effect snow storms. :freak: When is it going to quit snowing so I can get out of my truck and come racing???
See you all soon I hope.
Probably slow Don


----------



## BudBartos

I hope it quits by March


----------



## Easy

This is what I am talking about. Here it is snowing so hard you can barely see acrossed the street. Time for me to hit the streets for a few hours.
Don


----------



## Hangtime

Will you have blue fronts at the track Bud??


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I will !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

OK just talked to Steve start time is 12:00 2 heats and main so all can go to drink beer


----------



## all4fun

Wish I was racing with you guys... anxious to get the new car out. :woohoo: The new BRP car is done but needs body painted and install electronics. Just got the Team Scream batteries from Pat last night at Toledo track. Bud, thanks for the set-up info too! :thumbsup: Also, will be at a super bowl party tomorrow. Good luck and have fun to you all.
Dave Berry


----------



## Hangtime

For guys building new BRP kits, this will save you some time.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...11347&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling


----------



## BudBartos

Guys I will have 3 complete sets of modified scalpel gears at the track. In clude all pinions even and odd 3 spurs, balls, bushing set screw all drilled for set screws. $15.00


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool day of racing! I forgot just how fun road racing is!!!!! Congrats to Pat for the TQ, and win - The BRP Rental Truck has the TQ and Win - with Hangtime right behind!

Darn equipment failures -- burned a hole in the B1


----------



## Hangtime

Any day racing is a good day! I think a couple more days running I could get better. 
The car was pretty much hooked, but I found it to be inconsistant to drive. i can't quite figure why, but it is. Some turns I could back out of the throttle a little & it will turn nicely. The sweeper gave me fits. I new where i wanted the car to be, but just couldn't put it there. If I stayed on it, it would push to deep. If I backed out it would dive in & hit the corner. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted!

See you on the oval next week!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it was a good day of BRP racing !!!! Thanks all for coming out and thanks Steve for the free pizza  

Next race is next Sunday at Freddies :thumbsup:

The rental truck is already reserved


----------



## BudBartos

Micro was the hole in the bottom or top?


----------



## Micro_Racer

bottom - it melted the servo tape.


----------



## TangTester

Thanks Micro,

The track was really weird compare to the last time we where there. I had to do serveral changes, but by the main it really started to work well. However, I will be gald to get back to oval racing. A few years ago I hated oval racing but times have changed. I just hope Freddie is ready for us to return, making sure of the scented candle in the bathroom. 
Tang


----------



## Micro_Racer

Tang - I was disappointed the B1 let go, I think we would have had a very good main! Full sauce on the fronts worked really well through the first 3 turns!


----------



## TangTester

The other thing was that my curse at Classic is over!!!!!! For as many year as we have been going there, I have never won a main! I have TQed several time but have never won a main. Plus the weirdest things have happen. I remember sitting on the starting line on the pole, some hitting me before the start. Then when the buzzer going off, my car went up in a puff of smoke. Or a nut that has been on the car for years, never as come loose....A main on the pole, first lap it comes off. Just some really weird stuff there.!!!

Tang


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> bottom - it melted the servo tape.


Thats what happen to the on I had go bad and I think the one in My super stock is ready to do the same.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have used it for over a year....sent it back to Tekin today. Still the best micro esc on the market! Good think I have another one  getting ready for Freddies!


----------



## Bohh

I have a B1R I used 3 times before I decided to go brushless for sale Micro. PM me if your interested.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang, the strangest thing I have ever seen at Classic involving YOUR car,is when it got thrown by a most respected racer right at SG1's rig.......now that was STRANGE!!


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Tang, the strangest thing I have ever seen at Classic involving YOUR car,is when it got thrown by a most respected racer right at SG1's rig.......now that was STRANGE!!


That was FUNNY!!!


----------



## TangTester

I beleive that was another time when I was leading the main, and was taken out by someone ( SG1) because he did not want me to beat him. So I had to get some payback. Guess what he did not win either. I do believe that Mirco Racer won that day over Bud!!


----------



## BudBartos

Very strange day


----------



## BobS311

Bohh you have a PM


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I beleive that was another time when I was leading the main, and was taken out by someone ( SG1) because he did not want me to beat him. So I had to get some payback. Guess what he did not win either. I do believe that Mirco Racer won that day over Bud!!


Nobody wants you to win... we take turns taking you out!!


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> Nobody wants you to win... we take turns taking you out!!



Indeed... Disturbing and insightful as always.


----------



## BudBartos

Bohh said:


> I have a B1R I used 3 times before I decided to go brushless for sale Micro. PM me if your interested.


 
I sent PM first !!! Please reply


----------



## BudBartos

Ok so Who all will be coming to Freddies this Sunday?

K-5caper>> You going to be there if so let Me know so I can have your items ready.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I sent PM first !!! Please reply


You don't need it...


----------



## BudBartos

Have to see if I can afford it !!! I have a new one here and I think the one in My car is about to go. Does smoke coming out of it mean anything? Your a Tekin team driver


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Have to see if I can afford it !!! I have a new one here and I think the one in My car is about to go. Does smoke coming out of it mean anything? Your a Tekin team driver


If it's smoking it's done on that side, turn it over 
I'll contact Tekin and see if they have seen anything lately.


----------



## sg1

*Return policy *

If you need to return a product to us for repair, please follow these instructions:

Step 1) Email [email protected][dot]com to obtain a Return Authorization Number.

Step 2) Print and fill out the Request for Service Form (PDF format)

Step 3) Send us your Request for Service Form along with your item(s) to be repaired.

If you ship to us via FedEx or UPS mail to: 
Tekin, Inc.
165 Commerce St.
McCall, ID 83638 If you ship to us via US Postal Service mail to:
Tekin, Inc.
PO Box 2189
McCall, ID 83638 
* All items will be repaired in the order they are received. Our goal is to service your item as timely as possible.
* All repairs will be shipped back to you UPS Ground or US Postal Service First Class unless you request special instructions on the request form. 

I know Bud and Micro have failed speedoes, If anyone else does you can ship them all togather.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> If it's smoking it's done on that side, turn it over
> I'll contact Tekin and see if they have seen anything lately.


 
Well the one that is smokin is one of the original ones. If I put a new one in I will be faster :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, I will be there Sunday, so going to need some cycling. 

SG1 please don't talk about Bud and Micro and speedo's anymore,I'm getting a terrible visual and I just ate!!


----------



## BudBartos

Not that kind of speedo !!

SG1 >> will You be at Freddies Sunday?

Will anyone else besides K-5 ?


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> SG1 please don't talk about Bud and Micro and speedo's anymore,I'm getting a terrible visual and I just ate!!


I second that motion!!!:drunk::drunk::wave:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Will anyone else besides K-5 ?


I'LL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK so from Who I know looks like 10 already. It could be a new record for 2009 :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

I think Logan and I will be there!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

12 so far  I think Mark H is coming so thats 13


----------



## windix60

I will be there bud and I will bring the receivers.

Kelly


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am in for this weekend.


----------



## BudBartos

windix60 said:


> I will be there bud and I will bring the receivers.
> 
> Kelly


Thanks :thumbsup: looks like 15 at this point !!!!


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Not that kind of speedo !!
> 
> SG1 >> will You be at Freddies Sunday?
> 
> Will anyone else besides K-5 ?


It depends.... did you work on your brushless car?


----------



## BudBartos

No thats why I'm asking 17 so far :woohoo:

Got My new RC driver there is a review on the 1/18th scale nats thet Wanye and Tyler won It is a 1/18 scale review however  But they go the car right this year  Also has the indoor champs in it.


----------



## Hangtime

I already said I'm coming out sunday. After a few weeks break I ready enjoyed running again last sunday. I only wished we had more guys running stock. I was home way before any of the superbowl BS.


----------



## ZOOOOM

As of right now, I'm in


----------



## Micro_Racer

I'm for some oval racing at Freddies!


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 20 :thumbsup:


----------



## pooljedi

21 Here with a new car in stock.


----------



## sg1

ZOOOOM said:


> As of right now, I'm in


I've heard that b4....


----------



## sg1

Tang,
When you gunna run brushless?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points updated on Points Thread and my website.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks MICRO !!!
21 right now this could be a record turnout. I bet there are alot of tracks that wish they could have 20 some racers


----------



## Micro_Racer

Maybe we could get a few more people running in the SS class


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Maybe we could get a few more people running in the SS class


I think thats what I'm in for this Sunday


----------



## sg1

What about brushless???


----------



## BudBartos

I have not heard if You will be running or not


----------



## sg1

I thought if I didn't say anything you wouldn't work on it


----------



## BudBartos

So is that yes or no ?? I bet it is yes since Zoom is going :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

It's a strong possibility.... So work on your car!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Only 42 days until the Fig 8 race and trophy night!


----------



## BudBartos

I think instead of the enduro We will do the Roadoval again :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I'm sure we could come up with the endo rules in 42 days!


----------



## BudBartos

I think We would get more to run the Roadoval than enduro. I still want to run at least 15 min mains at the last race  Maybe We will go to 15 min mains in the summer :thumbsup: and maybe the enduro at end of summer series.


----------



## BudBartos

For those of You that ran at Classic and changed Your gears get them back to what the rules call for :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Brett - I will bring the 2 brushless motors Sunday - bring the cash!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> For those of You that ran at Classic and changed Your gears get them back to what the rules call for :woohoo:


Rules??? Just remember.... It's not cheating untill you get caught!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Rules??? Just remember.... It's not cheating untill you get caught!!


 
We will be watching YOU :freak:

K-5 >> Your items are ready get to bed early tonight

I think We are going to have a huge crowd and some good racing !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Will be listening to the world of outlaws pretty late on the net


----------



## BudBartos

With the captain or without


----------



## K-5 CAPER

never sail alone i always say


----------



## Hangtime

Go Harvick! What a finish :woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

And Joey Saldana my boy won the sprint car race at Volusia Fla!!!!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> I think We would get more to run the Roadoval than enduro. I still want to run at least 15 min mains at the last race  Maybe We will go to 15 min mains in the summer :thumbsup: and maybe the enduro at end of summer series.


 Bud.....you run the BRP cars in the summer too? That's great!! We will definately have to make it to some of your summer races too. 
I ran the car for the first time on the road course on friday night and the oval course yesterday. I was very happy with it's performance on both days, and that was with 1600 unmatched 4 cell batteries charged @2.5amps. Ran the 10/45 gearing both days and even though I wasn't breaking any "land speed records" it was a lot of fun to drive. Three other guys also drove my car (that haven't finished there kits yet) and were also very pleased with it's performance. :thumbsup: Thanks again for the setup info and advise.
Dave Berry


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> I think instead of the enduro We will do the Roadoval again :thumbsup:


Bud....is the "Roadoval" race only for your points series racers or can our group also participate with you guys? If we can, what is the date, time, and location, etc? And what exactly is a Roadoval course?
Dave Berry


----------



## BudBartos

Dave >> Roadoval open to all along with the fig 8 bring that scalpel for that !! 
It is oval with a kink in each straight. 
It is Mar 21 start time 5:00 and it is at Freddies Hobbies Ravenna. We should be done by 9:00


----------



## BudBartos

What a wild day of racing :thumbsup:24 entries new track records with some of the best racing I have seen in some time. Also some of the most wrecks I have seen in some heats

Thanks to all that came out and Freddie for the free pizza :wave:

Next points race in 2 weeks at Freddies :woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime

Good hangtime today with my racing buds, thanks Dave for the dremel.


----------



## sg1

Bud,
You have a PM.


----------



## BobS311

I saw that Micro said he was running a 2 pivot ball t-plate this week. Is this something available to us all?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes they are on the rack. I don't think it made any differance but they are $10.00


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> Good hangtime today with my racing buds, thanks Dave for the dremel.


ANYTIME YOU NEED IT....THAT WAS THE SECRET BEHIND YOUR WIN YESTERDAY....RIGHT???:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

BobS311 said:


> I saw that Micro said he was running a 2 pivot ball t-plate this week. Is this something available to us all?


I bought one yesterday. I think it will make the t plate action more even side to side. Probably more noticable in onroad than oval, but like a new car wash you feel better about it.


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> ANYTIME YOU NEED IT....THAT WAS THE SECRET BEHIND YOUR WIN YESTERDAY....RIGHT???:thumbsup:


Yea, That & being able to actually drive in circles. lol


----------



## Micro_Racer

points updated on web site and points thread


----------



## Hangtime

So Bud, What about the brushless class. Is it going to be included in the next series??? :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes We will be running it for the summer series :thumbsup:Rules to come.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

PM Bud


----------



## BudBartos

Got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Yes We will be running it for the summer series :thumbsup:Rules to come.


Are we looking at changing the rules?


----------



## BudBartos

Don't know yet? Last summer We ran trucks maybe something else this year.
Stock and Super stock will remain the same.


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Don't know yet? Last summer We ran trucks maybe something else this year.
> Stock and Super stock will remain the same.


I want to run a Wedge body. Does BRP have?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes We do !!!! That is one thing I had in mind. Maybe gear up 1 tooth or down several. I feel brushless should be slightly faster than super stock.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Yes We do !!!! That is one thing I had in mind. Maybe gear up 1 tooth or down several. I feel brushless should be slightly faster than super stock.


Sprint cars!!!!:thumbsup: See everyone at the next race. I'm leaving for Florida for a week this afternoon and won't have computer access!!!:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Don't know yet? Last summer We ran trucks maybe something else this year.
> Stock and Super stock will remain the same.


Well we have a growing class with the 14/49 gear and COT body. :thumbsup:

I know I will not run SS in the summer - just brushless.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Yes We do !!!! That is one thing I had in mind. Maybe gear up 1 tooth or down several. I feel brushless should be slightly faster than super stock.


I disagree - if someone in stock is looking to go brushless, we should leave the class as is. From stock to brushless, the car is faster, but not so fast that they would need to make significant adjustments. 

I don't think we have enough racers to split the brushless class into a "stock" and "SS" class. 

Keep in mind we have a Pro Stock class in place today that is unlimited in gearing on both the brushed and brushless motors.

At out last race we had more brushless racers than SS. I look forward to racing in a brushless full field!

At least for the summer - let the class grow - - it took us a long time to get to this point - please don't hose it up


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> I disagree - if someone in stock is looking to go brushless, we should leave the class as is. From stock to brushless, the car is faster, but not so fast that they would need to make significant adjustments.
> 
> I don't think we have enough racers to split the brushless class into a "stock" and "SS" class.
> 
> Keep in mind we have a Pro Stock class in place today that is unlimited in gearing on both the brushed and brushless motors.
> 
> At out last race we had more brushless racers than SS. I look forward to racing in a brushless full field!
> 
> At least for the summer - let the class grow - - it took us a long time to get to this point - please don't hose it up


You said "hose"....


----------



## BudBartos

What You only have one gear Sounds good 14/49 it will stay. Then I don't have to work on My car 

Martian710 >> Have a good time see You soon !!!

I'm in for Pro stock !!!! 8000KVA with 7.4 wedge with BFW !!!


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> I disagree - if someone in stock is looking to go brushless, we should leave the class as is. From stock to brushless, the car is faster, but not so fast that they would need to make significant adjustments.
> 
> I don't think we have enough racers to split the brushless class into a "stock" and "SS" class.
> 
> Keep in mind we have a Pro Stock class in place today that is unlimited in gearing on both the brushed and brushless motors.
> 
> At out last race we had more brushless racers than SS. I look forward to racing in a brushless full field!
> 
> At least for the summer - let the class grow - - it took us a long time to get to this point - please don't hose it up


What the h are you talking about? Stock - SS - then Brushless with whatever rules + wedge body. Who said split brushless?????? You want to run brushless, You buy a new body thats all.


----------



## Hangtime

Personally, it might be fun to let it all hangout with MOD BRUSHLESS. unlimited motor choice. Instead of full blast for 60 whatever laps, you work the throttle for a change. The best all round driver wins.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Don P where have you been?


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> Personally, it might be fun to let it all hangout with MOD BRUSHLESS. unlimited motor choice. Instead of full blast for 60 whatever laps, you work the throttle for a change. The best all round driver wins.


Tried that... not good...

Maybe a higher KV motor if you want to go faster.
That 4200kv can only handle so much gear....


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> Tried that... not good...
> 
> Maybe a higher KV motor if you want to go faster.
> That 4200kv can only handle so much gear....


Thats what I'm saying, open motor & gearing. Run what you want. Let the driver decide the limit. The track will only handle so much. It takes the whole package .... driving, handling + speed


----------



## Hangtime

Actually the batteries are the limiting factor with the hotter motors. To hot & they start cogging.


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> Thats what I'm saying, open motor & gearing. Run what you want. Let the driver decide the limit. The track will only handle so much. It takes the whole package .... driving, handling + speed


That was good for a week or two, then it was just Bud and I running...


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> That was good for a week or two, then it was just Bud and I running...


Ha Haaaa......


----------



## BudBartos

Yes the wide open thing did not fly !!! 
We do still have the option of that Pro Stock class see below.

The official classes for the summer will be 
Stock>> Just like now.
Super stock >> Just like now.
COT Brushless>> 14/49, 4200 motor 4cell 2/3A pretty much like we have ended up running this past winter even though it was not a official class.

There was some talk of a breakout in brushless but I feel that would not work out to well.

Maybe for Pro stock same as Brushless COT but 7.4 lipo  not a points class 

Our first summer series race will be on April 24 start time eating at 6:00 racing at 7:00 All races will be on the same track that We are running right now.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> What the h are you talking about? Stock - SS - then Brushless with whatever rules + wedge body. Who said split brushless?????? You want to run brushless, You buy a new body thats all.


What the ____ are you talking about?!? Today we have a brushless class with the 4200Kv motor at 14/49 and the COT body. You want to run all out move to the Pro Stock class.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Thats what I'm saying, open motor & gearing. Run what you want. Let the driver decide the limit. The track will only handle so much. It takes the whole package .... driving, handling + speed


Yep - Pro Stock class ...


----------



## Hangtime

Hangtime said:


> I want to run a Wedge body. Does BRP have?


Thats all I'm interested in.


----------



## Easy

Don D
I'm still around, just really worn out from all the hours in my truck plowing. Hopefully I will be back racing in the summer series, at least that is what I am planning on.
Next winter will be better for me, I am not going to plow next winter, taking the retirement route again.
Don P.


----------



## BudBartos

Don >> Come on out to the last race or the fig 8 race :thumbsup:

I hope the snow is done by then !!!


----------



## Easy

I will try and make the last race. No promises, but I will try.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Maybe for Pro stock same as Brushless COT but 7.4 lipo  not a points class
> .


Bud - check this out for the 1 cell LiPo.....it's not as big as I had heard...

http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=5474/135.0.18878.0.0.0.0


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet but not available at this time !!With Novak it could be 6 mo


----------



## BudBartos

Well yesterday felt like summer so I figured out the summer series race dates

April 24

May 8,22

June 12

July 10

Aug 7,28

Sept 11

So make these dates and come out for the summer time fun. We will be eating at 6:00 racing starts at 7:00 8 races with 3 throw outs.

Flyer to come soon. :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Well yesterday felt like summer so I figured out the summer series race dates
> 
> April 24
> 
> May 8,22
> 
> June 12
> 
> July 10
> 
> Aug 7,28
> 
> Sept 11
> 
> So make these dates and come out for the summer time fun. We will be eating at 6:00 racing starts at 7:00 8 races with 3 throw outs.
> 
> Flyer to come soon. :woohoo::woohoo:


Bud....what a great way to keep the dust off the 18th cars. Sounds like fun. I'm sure we will help support your summer series with some of the troops from Toledo. Oh...wait, didn't know the races are on Friday nights. I may not be able to attend, work till 4pm. Distance could be an issue. I'll have to check out the mileage. Maybe I could fly out!!


----------



## BudBartos

Well Your in the auto industry!! By summer You should have plenty of time


----------



## sg1

Bud,
How much do I owe you for the hand wound stock motors you shipped today?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

SG1 he usually charges me 5 bucks for the hand wound, 15 dollars if wound by foot


----------



## Hangtime

He only charged me $2.00, but the shipping was $13.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> How much do I owe you for the hand wound stock motors you shipped today?


$10.00 :thumbsup: I ran out of wire for the third pole


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Well yesterday felt like summer so I figured out the summer series race dates
> 
> April 24
> 
> May 8,22
> 
> June 12
> 
> July 10
> 
> Aug 7,28
> 
> Sept 11
> 
> So make these dates and come out for the summer time fun. We will be eating at 6:00 racing starts at 7:00 8 races with 3 throw outs.
> 
> Flyer to come soon. :woohoo::woohoo:


Move up.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Twin 125's on speed


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Twin 125's on speed


YOU MEANT THE DUAL 150'S ....RIGHT????:tongue:


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Well Your in the auto industry!! By summer You should have plenty of time


Ouch...that hurt!


----------



## all4fun

*summer racing*

Bud....will there be any summer racing during the weekends or is it just on Friday nights?


----------



## BudBartos

It is all on Friday nights.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

If the winds are blowing to the west and the Toledo guys smell the BRP cuisine coming off the grill.............those guys will be road tripping often


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Move up.


Dates added to the BRP Racing Calendar on my web site.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> If the winds are blowing to the west and the Toledo guys smell the BRP cuisine coming off the grill.............those guys will be road tripping often


 
Or the beans will scare them away :drunk:


----------



## TangTester

Whats everyone picks for the Daytona 500. I am going with Tony Stewart, Mark Martin, and Kyle Busch.


----------



## BudBartos

Stewart, Jr and Joey Lagano


----------



## BudBartos

Nat's winning car on ebay 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=370159284124


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> Whats everyone picks for the Daytona 500. I am going with Tony Stewart, Mark Martin, and Kyle Busch.


Soooo, Which one??


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Nat's winning car on ebay
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=370159284124


This is not the sell or swap area.....


----------



## wazzer

all4fun said:


> Bud....what a great way to keep the dust off the 18th cars. Sounds like fun. I'm sure we will help support your summer series with some of the troops from Toledo. Oh...wait, didn't know the races are on Friday nights. I may not be able to attend, work till 4pm. _Distance could be an issue. _I'll have to check out the mileage. Maybe I could fly out!!


Distance could be an issue?????? I wish I lived as close as Toledo. Take Fridays off! The food alone is worth the drive.


----------



## BudBartos

It is if You sponsor it !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

wazzer said:


> Distance could be an issue?????? I wish I lived as close as Toledo. Take Fridays off! The food alone is worth the drive.


Wazzer >> Keep a eye on the race coming up in Toledo April should be good.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Daytona>>>> taking Jeff Gordon


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Soooo, Which one??


Oh a winner Lagano He knows no better


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Nat's winning car on ebay
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=370159284124


 
Better get Your bids in early there is already 2  :woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime

*Daytona*

Gordon is due for a big one, but I'm gonna stick my man - Drum roll please-----------------------------
























































































Carl Edwards
No, Really I'll take Gordon LOL :woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

If anyone wants to watch REAL race cars this weekend, tune into Speed channel at 8PM Saturday night for the chili bowl.

Hangtime the Aflac car looks ducky...nice job


----------



## K-5 CAPER

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice 99! You must have some time on your hands!!!!! Very Cool..


----------



## BudBartos

That is nice I may have to run the beat up rent a racer to rub paint


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> Nice 99! You must have some time on your hands!!!!! Very Cool..


Yes, i did some of it at work. love those govenment jobs! Thanks!

BTY - Happy Birthday this week. :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks Hangtime! -- I think I will go with Tony for the 500.....It's his time this year..


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> If anyone wants to watch REAL race cars this weekend, tune into Speed channel at 8PM Saturday night for the chili bowl.


*:thumbsup:COOOOOOL!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

glad you liked Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer

It was a cool race...nice to see an old veteran win for the 5th time...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Right Micro, with 293 entries...tough to win once, but 5 times??? Unbelievable


----------



## BudBartos

See OLD Guy's are fast


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sammy Swindell the OTHER flying fossil


----------



## BudBartos

Daytona stands look alittle empty The crowd at the monster jam yesterday was way down  You could even walk around.

I bet the next BRP points race is a record turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Dumb question
the micro spektrum receiver the order to re-plug stuff in, closest to the antenna wire
speedo
servo
personal transponder
correct??


----------



## Hangtime

K-5 CAPER said:


> Dumb question
> the micro spektrum receiver the order to re-plug stuff in, closest to the antenna wire
> speedo
> servo
> personal transponder
> correct??


-----------------------
Antenna 

Aux 
T B R W
S " " "
B " " "


----------



## K-5 CAPER

so first spot should be empty??


----------



## OrangeRacer

Nice paint job Hangtime!

Hoping rain stays away and Tony can win the double this weekend with his new team!


----------



## Hangtime

K-5 CAPER said:


> so first spot should be empty??


sorry, i went back to the race. lol. Uh, yes unless you plug in a PT there.

Thanks orangeracer - Where have you been??????


----------



## OrangeRacer

Work, work, work.

Same story as many other people during this economy. Layoffs at work and the rest of us lucky ones have more to do. Still planning on making a #14 COT and running in the summer series :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

And become red-racer??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Rain is poop and JR is a @####[email protected]$R%%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Rain is poop and JR is a @####[email protected]$R%%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*I AGREE 100%*


----------



## Hangtime

What crap race. Gordon was set to win that one.


----------



## TangTester

Thanks to Junior I now can say, "I was just saving the car went I hit him" and all will be allright. For a minute I thought I saw Ross on the track. LOL JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> Thanks to Junior I now can say, "I was just saving the car went I hit him" and all will be allright. For a minute I thought I saw Ross on the track. LOL JUST KIDDING!!!


Indeed................LOL

I actually had harvick as my "dark horse" second choice to win & he grabbed second. He always seems to be lurking around the front.


----------



## BudBartos

So I take it Jr was bad??
My pick knew no better and hit the wall. What did he tear up like 3 cars last week?


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Nat's winning car on ebay
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=370159284124


 
You guys better hop on this one look Who is high bidder :thumbsup: Yes that is a local hot shoe driver


----------



## Micro_Racer

all bidder info is private on eBay....only you can see who the "Local Hot Shoe" is...


----------



## BudBartos

Thats right they changed it !! Don D


----------



## BudBartos

So Who all will be there this Sunday for the BRP points race? Only 2 more races in the winter series !!!!
I know I will be there with My brushless ride.
Rental truck has not been reserved Yet


----------



## sg1

Not us...


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN..:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Not us...


SG1 >> You sprint caring it ?


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Nat's winning car on ebay
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=370159284124


Come on You guys can afford more than $21.50 Micro and Don :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> You sprint caring it ?


Oh YA!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there Sunday with another batch of Neftec. I should have enough for everyone who needs it. Check with me.


----------



## Micro_Racer

see you all Sunday!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> see you all Sunday!


See you Wednesday


----------



## BudBartos

More secret stuff


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> More secret stuff


huh...


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> See you Wednesday


I heard it their secret spooning session


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> I heard it their secret spooning session


Oh no you didn't just say that................WhhhaaaaaHaaaaa!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am visiting Wayne at the new Strongsville Hobby of Elyria..... sorry Tang no spooning


----------



## BudBartos

But I go roller skating on Wed


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I heard it their secret spooning session


Don't be jealous 'cause you weren't invited....


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Don't be jealous 'cause you weren't invited....


But I do remember the good old days!!!!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> But I do remember the good old days!!!!


What happened in Lakewood, stayed in Lakewood!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Another disturbing conversation on this thread


----------



## BudBartos

Yes this is not the Gayte thread :drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud did you receive my second pm, my computer is locking up and being real slow,alot like me !!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes got it I will have them Sunday !!!


----------



## Hangtime

Bud - Is the rental truck available on Sunday?? My son wants to run again before he heads off to the service.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes!! Let Me know so I can get it ready :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> That was good for a week or two, then it was just Bud and I running...


And me!!! Well I was kind of running. You guys would only lap me about every other lap!!!:drunk::wave:


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Yes!! Let Me know so I can get it ready :thumbsup:


Let me check with him to make sure, but i'm pretty sure he will run it.

BRETT! - where have you been?


----------



## martian 710

Sittin' on the beach in the 85* sun fishin' and watchin' the "bikinis":freak: walk by for the last week!!!!:woohoo: Hope fully Logan and I will make it Sunday. We're going skiing Friday night and Saturday. I don't think there is anything going on Sunday. Hopefully Logan and I will be there. I should really be in the road my cars haven't had any work done on them since the summer series.:drunk::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

WOW what a life :thumbsup: All I do is race


----------



## Micro_Racer

New Strongsville Hobby is really nice, and in a growing area - they should do well!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but I hope Elyria does well  It has to be better than the last place.
So SG1 is wed the only day You work there?

Is anyone running super stock this sunday? I have to change my car around speeder and rec'v bad 
This is the last Sunday race next 2 after this are on Sat :woohoo: I can sleep in


----------



## TangTester

ss for me


----------



## BudBartos

Wow I get to race with the soon to be 14 time BRP champion :thumbsup:Hope I can stick with You.


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Wow I get to race with the soon to be 14 time BRP champion :thumbsup:Hope I can stick with You.


read my tips!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 for SS


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet at least We have 3


----------



## Hangtime

Bud - Eric is coming to run the rental for sure. Thanks!


----------



## BudBartos

OK it will be ready. Hope He doesn't beat You with it :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

I was even thinking about running stock too


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> I was even thinking about running stock too


OH great, i have one more guy to beat. The more the merrier! :wave:



BudBartos said:


> OK it will be ready. Hope He doesn't beat You with it :thumbsup:


There's no guarantee.


----------



## Bohh

Still have that b1r if anyone needs. Practically new. Comes with all papers and deans.

Can see pictures of it in my for sale thread in the swap forum.


----------



## BudBartos

Bohh>> Are You Guys coming Sunday?

I have the rack all stocked up!!! Don't forget this is the last Sunday race for some time so come on out and play


----------



## BudBartos

Our own Don D was the winner of the nat's winning BRP SC18V2M that was on ebay !!!! Way to go Don :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

*HEY BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:woohoo:*


----------



## BudBartos

I GOT IT !!!!!


----------



## DAVON

*GREAT :thumbsup:*


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Our own Don D was the winner of the nat's winning BRP SC18V2M that was on ebay !!!! Way to go Don :thumbsup:


Does he get tape and diff lube with it.

Now only if he could win new radio gear from this decade.


----------



## BudBartos

I had one of His favorite radios on there also. Don You want it $40.00


----------



## Bohh

Hey Bud,

Yes, we plan on being there, pending the weather.


----------



## BDLM34

*OK guys some updates and a dumb question*

I will be doing my first event of the new year in Baltimore on March 14th for a St Patty's day fest here in Baltimore...pics will come.

Here is my dumb question for the day:

Why can’t I use 1/10 scale pan car tires on a 1/12 scale car???

Will they not fit or is it against some rule book???

Thanks guys…I will be making a summer trip to Ohio with my high banked ovals for you all to play with in June.


----------



## BudBartos

The 1/10th rears will not work with the mounting hubs on a 1/12th car. If You put 1/10th hubs in the rear it will be way too wide.
I suggest going with the BRP car :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Bohh said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> Yes, we plan on being there, pending the weather.


Cool !!! Looks like the weather made a slight change in course :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

cold and snow -- not much of a change!


----------



## BDLM34

Thanks bud...ha ha ha ha...BRP FOR LIFE!!!

I want to have the option of useing large 540 can motors on my race tracks for those who wish to have a portable/interchangable indoor ultra oval. 

Potential sponsors want 1/12 scale cars (7" wide) for better signage space.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> cold and snow -- not much of a change!


YES but not 6" of the stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Can't make it Sunday. Gotsta work


----------



## BudBartos

Work Bummer !! See Ya all about 10:30 :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun day at the track! Congrats to Bob for the TQ and win in Stock :thumbsup:
Nice job Ryan - you were looking very good on the track!
Big thanks to Bud and Dan for claiming that super fast Tang motor 

And I put a clean pass on Tang for the A main win

Good day at the track....


----------



## BudBartos

Great day of racing again with 18 BRPer's shooting it out.
Bob S Great job on Your TQ and win in stock.
Also Don S TQ's and wins brushless :thumbsup: Way to go Eric with the rent A Racer finishing 2nd in the A and beatting Your Dad 
I myself TQ in super stock with a 64 5:03.35 run which is a new track record. And then went on to take the A Main win over Micro and then Tangtester.

Next race is a Sat evening race start time 5:00 and it is on Mar 7th :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::wave:


----------



## Easy

Lucky guys! 
I was plowing all day, about 12 hrs from 4am to 4pm, and it is still snowing.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Fun day at the track! Congrats to Bob for the TQ and win in Stock :thumbsup:
> Nice job Ryan - you were looking very good on the track!
> Big thanks to Bud and Dan for claiming that super fast Tang motor
> 
> And I put a clean pass on Tang for the A main win
> 
> Good day at the track....


 
I won the A Main !!!!! Oh I forgot I don't count for the win


----------



## TangTester

I believe I saw Don S's car in the Tang garage.

New claim rule.....no claiming motors unless there are more then 2 on the rack at the time of claimage. I thought I had another fast motor....NOT Then when I went to buy one....none on the rack.


----------



## BobS311

Thanks to you guys for all the help for Ryan and I that finally led to being competitive today! :thumbsup: I knew the car was fast when I caught and passed Rick during the last qualifier......If you can keep up with him your know you have a fast car.

Lot's of people have helped us out: Ross, Mr. Weaver (miss that laugh, Bill), Dave L, Tang, Micro, Rick A. and Bud and we truly appreciate it, especiallly now that there's a win in the record books.


----------



## BudBartos

It's tough to be on top !!!!


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> I believe I saw Don S's car in the Tang garage.


DON S. SHOULD THANK TANG AND THROW A BIG THANK YOU TO GEORGE ALSO...:lol:


----------



## Hangtime

Congrats to you Bob. You earned it. :thumbsup:

Thank you Bud for fixing up the rental truck for Eric all day. We both had a good time & I'm proud of him for how he ran. Second time with a BRP. A natural I guess. :woohoo:

I'm glad to see Freddie running again in brushless. All work & no play make for no fun.

Big fun in the kingdom & hangtime with my racin' buds.  See you next time!


----------



## BudBartos

So SG1 >> How was the sprint car race? Do they hold up as well as the BRP cars :drunk:


----------



## sg1

They don't hold up well at all.... If I had a BRP sprint car I woulda finished a race....

Micro,
Great job Sunday in the main 

Can I claim Dan's motor??


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Can I claim Dan's motor??


I was giving it some serious consideration - I think that motor still has a track record run in it! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Sure !!! You should claim mine I could use the $$$


----------



## BudBartos

Well I see they have 2WD stock oval for the Toledo race as 7.4 lipo. I hope it is a miss print !!! the road race is 4 cell 2/3A. I know there were alot of You guys wanting to go to run oval. Will just have to see what they say.


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Well I see they have 2WD stock oval for the Toledo race as 7.4 lipo. I hope it is a miss print !!! the road race is 4 cell 2/3A. I know there were alot of You guys wanting to go to run oval. Will just have to see what they say.


Yes & class 6 stock rally car has a 7.2 limit. My lipo out for that one & I don't do Mod. :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points updated on points thread and my web site..


If you through out 3 races this is what the points would look like - 1 race to go! (we will have a total of 4 through outs)


Position Name Total
1. BRP Rental Truck - 774
2. Rick Arrendale - 758
3. Bob Sauer - 720
4. Don Deutsch - 622
5. Ryan Sauer - 572
6. Ross Jaenke - 539
7. Bill Weaver - 358


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like a good spread. So do We want to try 15 min A Mains at the last race?? I think it would be a blast :thumbsup:

Don't forget the Rent A Racer does not count for the big awards !!!!


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Looks like a good spread. So do We want to try 15 min A Mains at the last race?? I think it would be a blast :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't forget the Rent A Racer does not count for the big awards !!!!


NO! Heck 10 min is enough to induce a coma like state. :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Well I see they have 2WD stock oval for the Toledo race as 7.4 lipo. I hope it is a miss print !!! the road race is 4 cell 2/3A. I know there were alot of You guys wanting to go to run oval. Will just have to see what they say.


OK just talked with Pat and 2WD oval is 4 cell 2/3A packs only :thumbsup:

So make Your plans now it should be a good time


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Looks like a good spread. So do We want to try 15 min A Mains at the last race?? I think it would be a blast :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't forget the Rent A Racer does not count for the big awards !!!!


How about a 15 min A Main for the brushless class - it would not effect the points since we don't have any!


----------



## DAVON

10 OR 15 WOULD BE COOL WITH ME.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Babies  
I wanted to run 2 classes and run 30 Min. If I made each A main that is.

Super stock could run 15 also since points is wrapped up by 14 time BRP champion Tangtester :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I could go 10 min, but would probably fall alsleep if it went 15 min. Us old guys have a problem consentrating too long without falling asleep.


----------



## Hangtime

How bout we run 2min STOP then pass your radio to the right, go another 2min etc.......................................:jest:

8 drivers run 18 min so you end up with your own car.


----------



## Easy

Hangtime said:


> How bout we run 2min STOP then pass your radio to the right, go another 2min etc.......................................:jest:
> 
> 8 drivers run 18 min so you end up with your own car.


Now that would be very interesting.......
Don


----------



## BDLM34

*film footage*

You guys should get some of the video geeks at one of the local high schools to come out and film the races!!!

That would be awesome...chicks dig youtube stars ;-)

Bigg Sean


----------



## DAVON

WE DID....








CHECK THEM OUT..:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> How bout we run 2min STOP then pass your radio to the right, go another 2min etc.......................................:jest:
> 
> 8 drivers run 18 min so you end up with your own car.


Sounds like Fun !!!!!


----------



## martian 710

I think I'll need some antiseptic wipes or rubber gloves before I'll swap radios with some of you guys!!!!:drunk::freak::wave::woohoo:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Do you know something we don't.


----------



## Easy

Maybe he doesn't want us to catch something from him???? LOL
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don D's radio is like 50 years old... I'm not sure I would know how to use it - it being an antique and all


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mr. Weaver - we miss you at the track!!!!! are you coming back??? do you still want the 2 brushless motors?


----------



## martian 710

Micro, You have a secret message!!!


----------



## sg1

Hangtime!!
Pm sent!!


----------



## sg1

Bud,
$$ has been sent for the lexan


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Mr. Weaver - we miss you at the track!!!!! are you coming back??? do you still want the 2 brushless motors?


Mr Weaver, If you want to part with 1 or both let me know


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> $$ has been sent for the lexan


Thank You :thumbsup:

If anyone else would like to contribute My paypal is [email protected]


----------



## BUTCH RATELL

I Do Not Know How To Get A hold Of Every One. So I Am Posting Here Maybe You Guys Will Want To Run Freddies *Sunday MARCH 29 For A Race*. 
april fools day:woohoo:
last of the indoor races before we move outside.

15.00 Entry Per Car 

5.00 To The Prize Money.

Classes To Be Run.

1.
21.5 Li-po With Modified Car Body With Left Side Dam 3" H X 4" Long And 1 1/2" Rear Spoiler.

2. 
27 Turn Trucks With 4 Cell. 4600 Max

3.
Brp Cot

4.
Edm 27 Turn 6 Cell Or Li-po 5000 Max 50 oz min.

I Know Every One Has A 21.5 Just Need The Body. Same With Trucks. Brp Is Big And Hooters guys for the edm.

hope no one gets p/o at me.:wave:

WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO IS GOING TO MAKE THE RACE??? PLEASE SEND SOME RESPONSE.


----------



## BudBartos

I may be there depending on the weather then


----------



## Bill Weaver

micro>> yes, I will be back soon, might even make it sunday. Xrays on mr miyagi show he is almost healed. I still want both motors but if sg1 NEEDS one by all means he should have it he is a champion you know!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> micro>> yes, I will be back soon, might even make it sunday. Xrays on mr miyagi show he is almost healed. I still want both motors but if sg1 NEEDS one by all means he should have it he is a champion you know!!:thumbsup:


*COOOOOL!!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Micro, You have money!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Micro - It looks like a run on motors. Will you still have mine?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Micro - It looks like a run on motors. Will you still have mine?


yes - When I placed the orders for everyone, I ordered 2 extra.

Bill - glade to hear your dog is doing better, and hope to see you at the track! Our next race is Sat March 7th....


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Bill - glade to hear your dog is doing better....


Whew!!! It was his dog that he was talking about!!! I thought Mr, Miyagi might be a pet name for something else!!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro>> If You have one extra I could use it since mine has 1/4" endplay in it !! 

Thats the 3rd one I have had to get


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Micro>> If You have one extra I could use it since mine has 1/4" endplay in it !!
> 
> Thats the 3rd one I have had to get


If you would stop trying to twist the arm you wouldn't have so much play...

I've run the same motor since the nats....

This brushless stuff is the future!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro>> If You have one extra I could use it since mine has 1/4" endplay in it !!
> 
> Thats the 3rd one I have had to get


What are you doing to the motors? I have used the same one for about 2 years.....

Bud - will you have a few of the fancy wheel dots at the next race? How about some blue or yellow ones? how much?


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> If you would stop trying to twist the arm you wouldn't have so much play...
> 
> I've run the same motor since the nats....
> 
> This brushless stuff is the future!!


I twisted the can :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> What are you doing to the motors? I have used the same one for about 2 years.....
> 
> Bud - will you have a few of the fancy wheel dots at the next race? How about some blue or yellow ones? how much?


I could $2.00 for a set of 12 pcs. You can't rub the wall though


----------



## BudBartos

I have some more Scalpel gears coming in


----------



## sg1

BUTCH RATELL said:


> Ok Howard Said Do Some Changes
> 
> 21.5 Li-po Modified Body With Dams 3" H X 4" Long 1 1/2" Rear And Also The Brl Or Open Body Nascar Eather One Runs Same Class If You Do Not Want To Buy A Body.
> 
> Brp Is Any Gear 370 Motor Class
> 
> 27 Turn Nastruck 4 Cell 4600
> 
> Edm 27 Turn 6 Cell Or Lipo 5000 50 Oz Min. Weight


Howard who???


----------



## Micro_Racer

Howard the Duck 

I love that freaky little duck...


----------



## DAVON

*K-5...YOU GOT A TOP SECRET PM.:woohoo:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Got it Dave thanks!! Didn't know sheep could do that??


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Got it Dave thanks!! Didn't know sheep could do that??


:lol::jest::tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

It's weird not having a race this weekend


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> It's weird not having a race this weekend


COME ON OUT AND RACE THEN.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

too late now


----------



## BudBartos

Last Points race this coming Sat. racing starts at 5:00 !!!
Who will be there for the LOOOOONG A mains ??


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Last Points race thius coming Sat. racing starts at 5:00 !!!
> Who will be there for the LOOOOONG A mains ??


WHEN IS *THIUS* COMING SATURDAY????
WHENEVER IT IS I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## cola

BudBartos said:


> Last Points race thius coming Sat. racing starts at 5:00 !!!
> Who will be there for the LOOOOONG A mains ??




Don D. and I will be there.



David


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there...Does Freddie bring in pizza? Otherwise we'll pick something up on the way,
Bob



DAVON said:


> WHEN IS *THIUS* COMING SATURDAY????
> WHENEVER IT IS I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Ryan and I will be there...Does Freddie bring in pizza? Otherwise we'll pick something up on the way,
> Bob


I don't think on Sat.


----------



## BudBartos

Thius is a new racer :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone have a good digital camera that We can get some racing action with at Freddies? Dave Sees ?


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Thius is a new racer :thumbsup:


ASK THIUS IF HE/SHE HAS A GOOD CAMERA.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Rent A Race is still available


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, can you bring voodoo drops and rear bushings Saturday


----------



## BudBartos

Yes !!! I also received motors have batt's coming and should have Scalpel gears also :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Yes !!! I also received motors have batt's coming and should have Scalpel gears also :thumbsup:


Bud.....What class are you guys using the Scalpel gears in? What size and what pinion and or motor and or batt's? We had 10 BRP's Friday night at Toledo and had gobs of fun. :woohoo: We would have had 12 but two people couldn't make it. We all are throughly enjoying these cars. We're all running the Super Stock class......10/45 gearing.
On another note....the flyer for the Mini GLC is almost ready to post. All that has to be done is put the classes/entry fees, sponsors, etc on it. Pat's working on that part as we speak.


----------



## BudBartos

We use those in brushless and when We don't have a fixed gear race. In brushless with 4200 We run 14/49. Good to hear on those BRP racers there. We have knowen for years how good they are. :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> We have knowen for years how good they are. :thumbsup:


 Plus Bud tell us every week!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Do they listen


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Do they listen


LOL.......................


----------



## all4fun

TangTester said:


> Plus Bud tell us every week!!!!!!!!


LOL..................


----------



## BudBartos

Some do :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Quit


----------



## BudBartos

More goodies !!!! Don D got the last 3 don't be crying when He beats You  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=370166996630


----------



## DAVON

IF WE EVER DO THE ENDURO RACE...ANYBODY WANT THESE GUYS FOR THEIR PIT CREW...:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

HELLO OUT THERE !!!!!!
What has everyone had there internet turned off 

Hope to See You all at the race this SAT !!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Has been quiet hasn't it? David and I are still coming,see you all then. I still have some niftek if anybody needs some.


----------



## BudBartos

Ok that means there will be at least 8 of Us there :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

see you on Saturday!


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 >>> You get Da Stuff


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes Bud, I got da stuff, and will be there Saturday.Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Great !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> You racing Sat ??


----------



## Hangtime

Gonna be any food? I'll be there to race & get my new brushless motor.


----------



## BudBartos

I don't know ? We are going to the Italian pig out place before and then somewhere after :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Italian


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> You racing Sat ??


Nope, working on 1/12 stuff for the Nats. Heading off to Toledo


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have added the rules and entry form to my web site for the Mini Great Lakes Challenge. 
Check it out!
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/mini-great-lakes-challenge

This will be a great opportunity to show off just how good the "BRP series" drivers are.


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> I have added the rules and entry form to my web site for the Mini Great Lakes Challenge.
> Check it out!
> http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/mini-great-lakes-challenge
> 
> This will be a great opportunity to show off just how good the "BRP series" drivers are.


Where's the hot chicks??


----------



## BudBartos

Bottom of the home page :thumbsup: 

Race flyer is on line for the Big Toledo race :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Where's the hot chicks??


The HOT CHICKS are only on the home page :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Nope, working on 1/12 stuff for the Nats. Heading off to Toledo


OK have fun don't break anything :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> OK have fun don't break anything :thumbsup:


All I can do is try...lol..


----------



## BudBartos

Don D >> Looks like You will have a bunch of fast new motors


----------



## BudBartos

OK I will have for the rack Sat. Scalpel gears complete sets all modified and ready to go. New batch of TSR1500 cells and the new 2010 muscle SS body (Camaro)for all of those that thought it was cool.


----------



## BudBartos

Rent A Racer has not been rented yet!!! Here is Your chance


----------



## TangTester

2110 Camaro.......does it hover? Or a jet pack on it?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Driven by Elroy Jetson, Tang


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> 2110 Camaro.......does it hover? Or a jet pack on it?


Chevy will be long gone by then


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, how many minutes in the mains tomorrow??


----------



## BudBartos

12 to 15 ?? Bring a chair :woohoo::wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

No beans at the italian place guys!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

FUN night of racing! I piloted the BRP rental truck for the first time :thumbsup: - I enjoyed messing with Tang 

15 minute stock A main with 10 cars was LOOOOOONG :drunk: - somehow Tang pulled off the win 

Points are being tabulated, and a winner will be crowned on the 21st :hat:

So be sure to join us for the second annual figure 8 and roadoval....

BTW - I like the new BRP wheel dots - they come in several cool colours! I also picked up the new BRP 2010 muscle body - VERY NICE!!!


----------



## DAVON

*I REALLY LOVE THE 15 MIN MAINS*:thumbsup::thumbsup:
COULD SOMEONE POST THE RULES AND CLASSES FOR THE FIG.8 RACE AND ROADOVAL PLEASE.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes the 15 min A mains were interesting and fun. 

My 15 min main I ran some 4.6 laps up front them rolled it for about 8 min about 1/2 throttle atill turning 4.8 / 4.9 got back on it turned a 4.9 at lap 170 and finished with 5.0 WOW.

Fig 8 will be open body 370 motor 4 cell gearing is 10/52 5 min heats and main.
Roadoval same 10/52 if there are enough brushless will be what We are running now. 5 min qualif and 10 min mains.It will be a memorable event I'm sure :woohoo::wave:


----------



## Hangtime

Plenty of carnage in the main. When it ugly it was VERY ugly. It would be nice if the guy making us run a 10 car main actually had to run it too.  Hats off to the marshalls. Its all good.

Congrats to the winners. Some guys always seem to find there way to the front. Tang - That motor is sweet! :woohoo: Bob - Great job!

The top 3 finished what they qualified.


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Fig 8 will be open body 370 motor 4 cell gearing is 10/52


No wedge bodies


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> No wedge bodies


Correct no launch ramps


----------



## BudBartos

Plenty of carnage in the main. When it ugly it was VERY ugly. It would be nice if the guy making us run a 10 car main actually had to run it too.  Hats off to the marshalls. Its all good.

Hangtime>> Race must be won in first min even thought it was 15 min long. What lap did Tang lead? the last.
Note no broken BRP cars !!!!


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Hangtime>> Race must be won in first min even thought it was 15 min long. What lap did Tang lead? the last.
> Note no broken BRP cars !!!!


No, I lead a few times. Its who gets takin out the least. why should you miss out on the fun??

The pace car today is the new Camaro! Check it out


----------



## TangTester

I did lead for the first minute I think, then I was put over the fence. I think at that point I was allmost 3 laps down. Car was good untill the 7.5 minutes went I had another wreck and something happen to the steering servo, it would not center again. At that point really worked to avoid the wrecks and unlapped myself with 30 sec togo when Bob got hit and dumped. I can't beleive I won that race!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

think tang was 2 laps down with 2 minutes to go........crashes, and Bob dumped..........................pretty sure Bud won't see another 15 min main....too much


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Fig 8 will be open body 370 motor 4 cell gearing is 10/52 5 min heats and main.


WHY NOT 10 MIN MAINS LIKE LAST YEAR???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

dave think it will be.........pm


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> dave think it will be.........pm


I HOPE SO....PM'ed YOU BACK


----------



## TangTester

i think the mains will be 10mins


----------



## Donald Deutsch

That is what Bud said in a different posting, 10 min A mains.


----------



## Hangtime

Donald Deutsch said:


> That is what Bud said in a different posting, 10 min A mains.


Are you sure? I think he meant 10 car mains. :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

I think We ran 5 min main in fig 8 and 10 min in roadoval


----------



## TangTester

nope 10 and 10
look at the video


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy6eqrImAxE


HERES THE PROOF...:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats good 10 and 10 5 min qualif.


----------



## BobS311

Hangtime said:


> Plenty of carnage in the main. When it ugly it was VERY ugly. It would be nice if the guy making us run a 10 car main actually had to run it too.  Hats off to the marshalls. Its all good.
> 
> Congrats to the winners. Some guys always seem to find there way to the front. Tang - That motor is sweet! :woohoo: Bob - Great job!
> 
> The top 3 finished what they qualified.


Thanks, Hangtime. I would have made the end of the race if it wasn't for having to get the car rolling again.  Oh well, lesson learned......


----------



## Hangtime

BobS311 said:


> Thanks, Hangtime. I would have made the end of the race if it wasn't for having to get the car rolling again.  Oh well, lesson learned......


What lesson is that? Don't run with 9 other cars?


----------



## BobS311

No.....just to save the batts more when your in a 15 minute main.


Hangtime said:


> What lesson is that? Don't run with 9 other cars?


----------



## Hangtime

BobS311 said:


> No.....just to save the batts more when your in a 15 minute main.


When you hit stuff i've noticed it will sometimes kill the batteries. It helps to get off the throttle before you hit.


----------



## BudBartos

Restarts is want kills batts in that main I bet there were alot of restarts :drunk:

Like about 100


----------



## Micro_Racer

So who is interested in going to the Mini GLC in Toledo? I may just go for one day - the oval race....


----------



## BudBartos

I think I'm in for Sat only both stock and mod. Can't see the cost for 2 days.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am thinking about both days. My wife says it doesn't make sense for just one day. She says I should stay over night and race both days. Now should I argue with her logic or what? The only thing is that it doesn't say what time the racing starts. If I do go for both days I could a room mate to split the costs.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I was thinking both days, but no one was interested. Wayne was thinking running only the road day....see what others are doing...

BTW Don - it sounds like your wife just wants you out of the house for the night


----------



## sg1

Tang- Check your PMs!!


----------



## Hangtime

Donald Deutsch said:


> I am thinking about both days. My wife says it doesn't make sense for just one day. She says I should stay over night and race both days. Now should I argue with she logic or what? The only thing is that it doesn't say what time the racing starts. If I do go for both days I could a room mate to split the costs.


Do you snore?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Not usually.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Remember Sat the 21st - BRP Figure 8 and Awards Night! For the folks who won't have a figure 8 car, you can race in the roadoval event. See you all Saturday!

Who will win the BIG trophy??????


----------



## BudBartos

There will also be trophies for the Roadoval and Fig 8 race :thumbsup:
Racing starts at 5:00 with awards right before.


----------



## BudBartos

Check this out You have to watch to the end I think Micro will have one of these soon :thumbsup:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=248077


----------



## BobS311

Brilliant!


BudBartos said:


> Check this out You have to watch to the end I think Micro will have one of these soon :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=248077


----------



## Micro_Racer

I don't know about that...I would much rather be behind the wheel of the real car!


----------



## DAVON

*THAT WAS PRETTY COOL!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Think it's real !!!!! I did see the front wheels turn side to side when in the garage.


----------



## Micro_Racer

They said it worked on BlueTooth - the range of BlueTooth is only about 10 feet. They never said what app they were using....do you think they would let Lewis drive a $$$$$$$$$$ via an Apple phone?


----------



## BudBartos

Then they had a real short guy in there driving


----------



## Micro_Racer

the things you can do with iMovie, and PhotoShop....


----------



## BudBartos

How would they get Lewis to even hold the thing ???


----------



## TangTester

SG1 you have a PM


----------



## Hangtime

I know its real 'cause I read about it in the Enquirer. lol


----------



## sg1

Tang,
You have a PM of the utmost importance!!


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> When do the nats start?


----------



## sg1

Wednesday night at 7:00 PM is tech (car and motors), 9:00 pm is pit set up in the ball room. Thursday 6:00 AM doors open, practice at 7:00 AM!!


----------



## BudBartos

WHAT thats nuts :drunk:Good luck there better kick butt 
I will be out some time?


----------



## BudBartos

OK so WHO is going to be at the major awards, Fig 8 and Roadoaval night this coming Sat.
I will be running the Fig 8 only with the famous Rent A Racer :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there. WE will be running in the road/oval,
Bob


BudBartos said:


> OK so WHO is going to be at the major awards, Fig 8 and Roadoaval night this coming Sat.
> I will be running the Fig 8 only with the famous Rent A Racer :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Hope We get a few for the fig 8


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Hope We get a few for the fig 8


I'LL BE THERE FOR FIG.8 AND MAYBE ROADOVAL IF WE RUN BRUSHLESS.:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

I am getting ready for the figure 8 race!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Prolly gotta work


----------



## martian 710

I think all 3 drivers from Red Planet Racing will be there for the Figure-8 race and I might run Road-Oval also. Just depends how many batterries I can get to take a charge!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet !!!! Snow must be all gone


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Prolly gotta work


 
You have to get your major award


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will try both races.


----------



## Hangtime

I'll be there but i'm not sure what to run. I'm thinking about the fig 8. When else can I get a free t-bone shot to the rental truck. lol!


----------



## TangTester

Nice. We all know how you hate the rental truck!


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> Nice. We all know how you hate the rental truck!


You know I'm kidding right? We love the rental truck. Its a one of a kind.


----------



## BudBartos

If You didn't know the ROAR on road carpet nats are this weekend. Goliday inn on rt 82. SG1 and Tyler are going to win it :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> If You didn't know the ROAR on road carpet nats are this weekend. Goliday inn on rt 82. SG1 and Tyler are going to win it :thumbsup:


Cool, I have never been to the Goliday inn


----------



## DAVON

*HEY BUD,CHECK THIS OUT...POSSIBLE LAW SUIT??*
http://www.the-border.com/product.php?productid=32497

*BRP???*


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry it's the Gayladay !!

Davon>> Can't fig that one out ??
Maybe I can get one for free.


----------



## BudBartos

40,000 views WOW almost viral :thumbsup: since like last Sept


----------



## BudBartos

Tang >> Can You video the Fig 8 again? Or anyone have a camera We can set up?


----------



## martian 710

I'll try to remember to bring my camera and tripod. Remind me Friday night!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Someone remind Me to remind Brett :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

All the major awards are ready :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Someone remind Me to remind Brett :thumbsup:


*HEY BUD, REMEMBER TO REMIND BRETT TO BRING HIS CAMERA....I'M SURPISED IT TOOK THIS LONG FOR SOMEONE TOO REMIND YOU...:tongue:*


----------



## BudBartos

Remind Me again Friday night and then again sat Morning


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> *HEY BUD, REMEMBER TO REMIND BRETT TO BRING HIS CAMERA....I'M SURPISED IT TOOK THIS LONG FOR SOMEONE TOO REMIND YOU...:tongue:*


That's why I said Friday night. Because I knew what would happen if I just said remind me!!!:wave:


----------



## ghoulardi

DAVON said:


> *HEY BUD, REMEMBER TO REMIND BRETT TO BRING HIS CAMERA....I'M SURPISED IT TOOK THIS LONG FOR SOMEONE TOO REMIND YOU...:tongue:*


 Davon, you too will someday know what it is like to be old and feeble! :drunk:


----------



## DAVON

ghoulardi said:


> Davon, you too will someday know what it is like to be old and feeble! :drunk:


BELIEVE ME I ALREADY DO.:freak::freak:


----------



## BudBartos

I will have some 100 weight shock oil on the rack this Sat


----------



## Micro_Racer

what times does the Fig 8 race start?


----------



## BudBartos

5:00 PM :thumbsup: Saturday the 21st of March !!!!!! I should be there about 3:00


----------



## ghoulardi

*Bummer*

Gotta work  Already scheduled the 24th off. Open the summer series and the camper the same day. :woohoo: :woohoo:::tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I'll try to remember to bring my camera and tripod. Remind me Friday night!!!


Brett >> Here is the reminder :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I got the camera (haven't found the tripod yet)
Bud,
Could you bring me 2-COT Bodies, 1-wedge body, 1-52t spur, 1 rod antenna, and 4-front axle nuts today if you get this in time. I tried to send you a PM but your box is full. 
Thanks,
Brett


----------



## BudBartos

Got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well, that was an interesting race :thumbsup:

I fulfilled my goal of TQ'ing and tacking the A main - it was an extra special treat to do it at the Figure 8 race! 

HAAA, bragging rights for the next year


----------



## BudBartos

It was FUN But where was everyone 13 racers took on the Fig 8 and roadoval.
Micro won the Fig 8 on the last lap !!
Rick took the roadoval by several laps.
Thanks to all for making it a great season :thumbsup:

First summer series race April 24th


----------



## martian 710

We all had a blast!!! Thanks Bud and Freddie!!! Thanks for changing tires for Logan before the first round Bud!!! I think I might have to hire a pitman for the summer series if Shyniah decides to run it.:thumbsup: Kinda tough pitting 4 cars with 15min. between rounds!!!!:drunk:


----------



## Hangtime

Yep, A good time short & sweet. Good to see you & your crew at the track Brett! 
Thanks for the great trophies Bud! Can't wait to see the fig 8 main on youtube.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Had fun. Nice third place Trophy. and actually placed third in the figure8 slamfest. Looking forward to the next series. I told you Michael would post before he left for the coast


----------



## DAVON

HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT...SOME PRETTY HARD HITS:thumbsup:
THANKS FREDDIE AND BUD FOR ALL THE FUN. CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS.:thumbsup: 
*ALSO THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT GAVE ME THE EXTRA HELP I NEEDED LAST NIGHT.:freak::drunk:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

AHHH 78 and sunny in San Diego  Davon - hope you are feeling better!


----------



## DAVON

THANKS MICRO...I'M DOING MUCH BETTER TODAY.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Here are the Super Stock winners for the 2008/2009 indoor BRP racing series :thumbsup: 
​
Right to left 2nd place Microracer , Champion Tangtester 14 time BRP champion!!!!! floating trophy and 3rd was Howard K. No Tang does not have 3 arms !! That was Freddie in a weird spot holding the trophy.


----------



## BudBartos

Here are the stock class winners :thumbsup: 


Left to right 3rd place Don Deutsch, 2nd BobS311, and the champion Hangtime !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Here is a nice large photo of the Super stock champs


----------



## Micro_Racer

What is that coming out of Tang's a$$? OHH it's the KING!

It's funny that the BRP banner is over the bathroom door.....

Congrat's to the stock winners! 

Nice job Tang on another title - Maybe this summer I will be able to dethrone the BRP champ!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Hope Freddie was sporting a gas mask (no pun intended) being behind Tang like that !!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I got Da' stuff on Thursday Bud, thanks


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 >> Thank You and your sponsor  Missed You Sat hope You can do the summer series :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes the sponsor expects me to do the full summer deal, so I will be there.Besides the FOOD is too GOOD to miss!!


----------



## DAVON

CAN SOMEBODY POST THE DETAILS ON THAT APRIL FOOLS RACE....I FORGOT TO LOOK AT THE FLYER.
HOW MUCH TO ENTER?...CLASSES...DAY & TIME?
IS ANYBODY INTERESTED IN IT?
THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

It is the 29th I don't know the start time but entry is $15.00 with $5.00 going towards prize. Check with Freddie.
I was thinking of of but only if the weather is bad


----------



## Micro_Racer

So for the Mini GLC - entry forms are due by April 5th... I know Don D is running both days - what about everyone else? Oval is Saturday, Road Sunday.

Bud what are your plans? Are you just running on Saturday? What time are you leaving your house?


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> So for the Mini GLC - entry forms are due by April 5th... I know Don D is running both days - what about everyone else? Oval is Saturday, Road Sunday.
> 
> Bud what are your plans? Are you just running on Saturday? What time are you leaving your house?


I'm thinking just 1 day... Since the cars are set for oval, I guess oval.

I talked with John at Team Scream, new cells are in and being cycled!!


----------



## BudBartos

I think just oval both classes :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

So SG1 We missed You at the fig 8 race How did You do at the 1/12th nats?


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> So SG1 We missed You at the fig 8 race How did You do at the 1/12th nats?


7th after the triple A-mains. My car flew the highest and farthest out of eveyone!!


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> 7th after the triple A-mains. My car flew the highest and farthest out of eveyone!!


well aleast that something to be proud of!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> well aleast that something to be proud of!


Atleast the body looked good!


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> 7th after the triple A-mains. My car flew the highest and farthest out of eveyone!!


I wondered what happened. My video got dropped during your run.

I want someone to explain how the triple A-mains work 'cause its new to me.


----------



## BudBartos

triple A's suck period :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Sg1 >> Is John coming to the Toledo race?

They are saying snow on sunday. May have to head to Freddies for the $$$$ race. It's 370 motor open gears


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> They are saying snow on sunday. May have to head to Freddies for the $$$$ race. It's 370 motor open gears


I THINK I'M GOING ANYBODY ELSE?...ITS A LONG TIME TILL THE NEXT BRP RACE.


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> I wondered what happened. My video got dropped during your run.
> 
> I want someone to explain how the triple A-mains work 'cause its new to me.


If you win 2 mains you are the automatic winner, otherwise it goes by finishing postion, if there is a tie, then by total laps and time.... A buch of crap if you ask me... Makes for a LONG day.


----------



## Hangtime

OK....Yea, I'm checking the results & watching the races, then I see A3....WTF!! It might be bigger if not for 4days days & nights wrenching & racing. I ran the layout in my sleep & didn't even race. lol!


----------



## Micro_Racer

The Triple A-Main is to ensure that someone (or a non-sponsored team driver) doesn't get "lucky" and win the A-Main.


----------



## sg1

We should adopt that...


----------



## BudBartos

All it does is help the who ha's win. I remember the back several years SG1 won the nats. I went all the way out to watch Him run and He was not allowed since He won the first 2 mains. ROAR Stupid stuff :freak: 
No IFMAR starts and No triple A mains in BRP ever :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone going to Freddies Sunday for the april fools race? Looks like cold and snow.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Anyone going to Freddies Sunday for the april fools race? Looks like cold and snow.


Is this an April fools joke??? All forecasts I"ve seen say 50* Sunday!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Is this an April fools joke??? All forecasts I"ve seen say 50* Sunday!!!:wave:


not here 40's and mix !! Maybe because of the lake being cold.


----------



## Easy

We get all the good weather. Good thing I have not removed and stored my plow yet......
Don


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Anyone going to Freddies Sunday for the april fools race? Looks like cold and snow.


I PLAN ON BEING THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I sent my entry form in for the Mini GLC - I will just run pan car stock oval....


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> I sent my entry form in for the Mini GLC - I will just run pan car stock oval....


What no brushless


----------



## BobS311

Does anyone have any experience with the Scalpel motors? These are the handouts for the Toledo race, correct? ALso, any recommendation on the gearing?
Bob


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Scalpel motors? These are the handouts for the Toledo race, correct? ALso, any recommendation on the gearing?
> Bob


No:tongue: they are about the same as the 370. I think Tang and micro ran brushed there last time. Tang how were You geared???


----------



## Micro_Racer

BobS311 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Scalpel motors? These are the handouts for the Toledo race, correct? ALso, any recommendation on the gearing?
> Bob


The R&D I have done on the scalpel motor indicates that the RPM's are about 3-4 thousand less then the motor we use at 4.8v. I am not sure what I am going to start with, maybe around 15/49....have to see what the track will take!


----------



## BudBartos

There You go it's all fig out :thumbsup: 
Micro>> You going Sunday to the April fools day race?


----------



## Micro_Racer

No - my wife's birthday...


----------



## TangTester

Bud you have a PM


----------



## BudBartos

OK so from what I see DAVON is the only one going Sunday


----------



## Micro_Racer

well that's $10 to the winner


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> OK so from what I see DAVON is the only one going Sunday


Hey Bud, I built a TC5 VTA class car & will be runnin' that until summer series. I got to spread the joy around. You guys have a good one.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> No - my wife's birthday...


Come on out treat the wife


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Come on out treat the wife


That would be the last race I would be permitted to attend :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

I don't think I will be out Sunday for the April fools race SORRY


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> OK so from what I see DAVON is the only one going Sunday


WELL IF NOBODY ELSE IS INTERESTED IN THE RACE...I'M NOT GOING TO MAKE THE TRIP OUT EITHER.


----------



## BobS311

Bud, you have a PM


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!! But what race next weekend??


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry Davon !!! Maybe the Richmond race will not get rain.


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> WELL IF NOBODY ELSE IS INTERESTED IN THE RACE...I'M NOT GOING TO MAKE THE TRIP OUT EITHER.


Go run your VTA tomorrow.


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> I don't think I will be out Sunday for the April fools race SORRY


Could this be a April fools joke?


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> Could this be a April fools joke?


Or maybe an "old" fool's joke!!!:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Calling ALL BRP Racers!*

If you look on that other forum, you will see that the Scalpel guys are bringing a "new and improved" and I quote "this thing may not even be considered a scalpel" chassis to the Mini GLC. They claim that it will with out a doubt beat the BRP on-road. And is so superior, "it could beat the Gerber's BRP any day." 

I say we should try to make the road race, and support BRP. 

Bud - how about dusting off the road chassis, and giving them scalpel guys a challenge? John from Team Scream is looking at flying in for the Sunday road race, but before he books the $300 ticket he wanted to know who is running, and would like to meet the man behind BRP.....

I think I may run the road race, even if I come in dead last, I will support the car and company that has supported me for the last 7 years! 

Let's get a group of guys out and show them that our $100 BRP can hang with the $$$$$$ "not scalpel" scalpel!!!!

Pat - you owe me a re-match for on-road...... come on out!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

*scalpel upgrade*



Micro_Racer said:


> If you look on that other forum, you will see that the Scalpel guys are bringing a "new and improved" and I quote "this thing may not even be considered a scalpel" chassis to the Mini GLC. They claim that it will with out a doubt beat the BRP on-road. And is so superior, "it could beat the Gerber's BRP any day."
> 
> I say we should try to make the road race, and support BRP.
> 
> Bud - how about dusting off the road chassis, and giving them scalpel guys a challenge? John from Team Scream is looking at flying in for the Sunday road race, but before he books the $300 ticket he wanted to know who is running, and would like to meet the man behind BRP.....
> 
> I think I may run the road race, even if I come in dead last, I will support the car and company that has supported me for the last 7 years!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get a group of guys out and show them that our $100 BRP can hang with the $$$$$$ "not scalpel" scalpel!!!!
> 
> Pat - you owe me a re-match for on-road...... come on out!!!!:thumbsup:


I wish I could but that Sunday is Ryan's birthday and we should probably be at home.....His mother would appreciate that I am sure. Let me talk to her today and see what she says.

On a secondary note: After getting thier a** handed to them so consistently I am not suprised by the radical response from the scalpel guys. Good for them, it's about time they produced a competitive product....Oh, yeah, talk is cheap before the race. If history is any indicator they will have wasted their money again. First for the kit and second for the upgrades. I'll keep my money and keep winning. Just my 2 cents (which I saved buying the BRP)

Thank you and goodnight Cleveland, you were a great audience!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BobS311 said:


> I wish I could but that Sunday is Ryan's birthday and we should probably be at home.....His mother would appreciate that I am sure. Let me talk to her today and see what she says.


The Toledo track would be a very cool place to have a B-Day party! All joking aside, family is much more important than racing toy cars! 

GO BRP!


----------



## BudBartos

Will have to see about that 

Don't forget Don D will be there running road course !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like we may have more interest in running both road and oval!!!


----------



## DAVON

HOPE YOU GUYS SHOW THEM WHO'S THE BEST.:thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Best ?*



DAVON said:


> HOPE YOU GUYS SHOW THEM WHO'S THE BEST.:thumbsup:


 WE ALREADY KNOW !!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

ghoulardi said:


> WE ALREADY KNOW !!!!!!:thumbsup:


*WE DO.:thumbsup:..BUT SOME ARE STILL LEARNING.*


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like HangTime is going to make the Mini GLC!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have updated the points on my web site. From the home page click on the BRP Series Points Page (on the left navigation bar). When on the points page, the first "workbook" is the throughout page - the cells in red are "zeroed" out for the calculations. On the bottom of the page you will see a tab link to the "points" page, that page will show the numbers in the red cells.....Congrats again to all the trophy winners! And get ready for the Summer Series!


----------



## Hangtime

How is the handout motor for the glc. Anybody know for sure what it is?


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> Looks like HangTime is going to make the Mini GLC!


Yea, I'm gonna join the party. This entry form...Isn't the TX really the PT?


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like PT # Motor Scalpel 300 I beleive


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Micro what is the other forum you were talking about? The one about scapels.


----------



## Micro_Racer

rc tech


----------

